# My heart is breaking, please help me.



## hotel4dogs

Hi Karen, how awful. You are definitely making the right decision taking him to UC Davis for their opinion. 
I'm sorry I can't give any more advice, but you and he will be in my thoughts. Please let us know what they say at UC Davis.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you but I wanted to let you know you and your boy Mak are in my prayers.


----------



## SoGolden

Prayers are being offered up for you and Mak during this difficult time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Karen... my heart is breaking for you. Your despair and heartbreak is so evident in your post. I am so glad you are taking him to UC Davis... they are a top notch vet school. I'm hoping your prognosis (which seems to have been all over the board) from them will side with the Thursday, more hopeful, prognosis. Someone has erred and let's hope it is the latter vet. Hold onto hope, love your baby and we'll be praying hard for you and Mak. Please keep us posted and know that we care. We'll be here for support.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how to even function today, this pain I'm feeling is more then I an handle. He's only two years old, he's only getting started, why is this happening? Can anyone suggest ways to get through this heartbreak? I can't do it on my own.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Praying you and you baby.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Pointgold

I am so sorry for you, Karen. 
Some cancers will not show up in basic blood tests, but radiographs, MRI's and ultrasounds can quite accurately detect them. Then, a biopsy can be done in order to definitively identify the type of cancer.
Having Mak seen at UC Davis is a good idea. The biopsy and CT scan will help provide options. Mak is very young, which makes having to make difficult decisions even harder, but I am confident that the clinicians at UC Davis will help make things much more clear whatever the diagnosis is. And, being so young may just be his best advantage. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28

What a terrible shock that phonecall must have been. I am so sorry for you and for Mak that you are struggling with this. Did the vet indicate what kind of cancer she thought Mak might have? Fibrosarcoma, Malignant Melenoma, Mast Cell? Does Mak's breeder know about cancer in her/his particular line? 2 is WAY too young, just devestating. I so hope the university vets are able to give you great and reassuring news. Keep us updated. If you sense Mak is in any sort of pain, absolutely demand a fentanyl patch. Vets trying to solve medical mysteries can sometimes be less than conscientious about pain, and it is easy to make sure there is none with Rimadyl and Fentanyl while you wait for answers. Having lost three beloved goldens to cancers, pain control is tiptop priority for Mak's limbo time. Goldens are so stoic. they rarely show pain. And then hopefully, he will make a full recovery!


----------



## Merlins mom

I'm so sorry for you. I don't have any advice, but Mak will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get a better prognosis for your boy. Hugs {{{{}}}}


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how to even function today, this pain I'm feeling is more then I an handle. He's only two years old, he's only getting started, why is this happening? Can anyone suggest ways to get through this heartbreak? I can't do it on my own.
> Hugs,
> Karen


First, as I said before, hang on to hope. It seems like you've gotten two very different prognosis...... the vets at UC Davis will be the ones that can lead you in the right direction. Your feelings are completely natural in such a situation, and there are people here who have lived thru the panic, heartbreak, anger that you could be feeling now. We will walk this path with you ..... we have ears to listen and shoulders to lean on. Right now, love and enjoy your Mak.


----------



## Romeo1

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Mak.


----------



## kjarv24

Many, Many Good Thoughts and Prayers coming Yours & Maks way! This is absolutely devastating, I too hope the latter vet made the mistake and Mak will be able to pull through all this. Please keep us updated & everyone is here to talk anytime you need it, this is a Great Group.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

I would definitely seek 2nd opinions. 

((((hugs))))

We all so understand what you are going thru, this is truely heartbreaking  and please know, we are here for you and Mak.

Prayers n good thoughts on the way


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how to even function today, this pain I'm feeling is more then I an handle. He's only two years old, he's only getting started, why is this happening? Can anyone suggest ways to get through this heartbreak? I can't do it on my own.
> Hugs,
> Karen


Karen, I do know all too well what you are going through. Our sweet and beautiful Tiller, Ch. Nitelite's True Nor'Easter, was diagnosed with a very rare and aggressive adrenal gland tumor - pheochromocytoma - a month before his third birthday. We took him to MSU and literally saw the tumor progress and grow in hours via U/S and CT scans. 
A teaching hospital is the best place for you to take Mak. They will be extremely accurate, and will help you with any decisions that may be made. Right now, not knowing exactly what is happening is the hardest part - it's maddening. As difficult as it is, try to stay strong for your Mak - Goldens are so sensitive to our feelings and he needs both his strength and yours. 
I will gladly pm my email address and phone number if you feel that you need someone to talk to.

God bless you.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen, 
I am so sorry that you had to come to us because of this. Going to UCDavis is the best route to go and maybe they can give you some positive answers. I cant understand your reactions because two things come back clear but the other doesnt. Most of us have been thru some of what you are going thru so please come here to talk, rant or cry until you can get some answers from UC. Please give Mak a big hug and kiss from his new friends here and we will all say a prayer for the both of you.


----------



## mainegirl

you don't have to do it on your own.... we're here to help. prayers and hugs coming your way and prayers for mak. we're here when you need to talk, cry, vent, or get advice.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all so much for your support and prayers, I obviously found the right place for both Mak and I. The Vet said not to take heroic measures, how do I not fight for him?! How do I just let him die? Mak is like one of my children, I would fight for them, how could I not fight for him? The pain is unbearable. As I sit on the sofa typing, his head is in my lap, the most beautiful face I have ever seen. Please, will this pain ease because right now it feels like someone has stabbed me in the heart.


----------



## Tahla9999

Prayers heading your way. Please keep your head up!


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry you and Mak are having to go through this . . . know that good thoughts and prayers go out to both of you from all of us on the GRF. I pray that God will give you the strength you need in the coming days to do what is right for Mak and you, whatever that might be. Try to take care of yourself--Mak will need your strength as well as his own to fight this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

My heart is breaking for you... what a terrible situation to be in. Hold on to hope and see what the UC vets have to say. I'll be keeping you and Mak in my thoughts.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all so much for your support and prayers, I obviously found the right place for both Mak and I. The Vet said not to take heroic measures, how do I not fight for him?! How do I just let him die? Mak is like one of my children, I would fight for them, how could I not fight for him? The pain is unbearable. As I sit on the sofa typing, his head is in my lap, the most beautiful face I have ever seen. Please, will this pain ease because right now it feels like someone has stabbed me in the heart.


The pain never goes completely away, Karen, when we lose a beloved dog, It simply becomes less raw, and we can once again laugh through our tears. It is the hardes part of loving these dogs - they truly steal our hearts and when they leave, they take a piece of it with them. But I have learned that the empty space that is left is waiting for a new piece to be put there to repair it.
Every time I have lost a dog, I say that I will never do it again. But very soon after I again submit to the fact that although the time we have them is short in the scope of our human years, having them at all is _so _much better than not.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I am so sorry. Try to take this one step at a time and see what they tell you at UC Davis. Vets and Doc's are wrong sometimes. I'll be praying you get a better prognosis!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all so much for your support and prayers, I obviously found the right place for both Mak and I. The Vet said not to take heroic measures, how do I not fight for him?! How do I just let him die? Mak is like one of my children, I would fight for them, how could I not fight for him? The pain is unbearable. As I sit on the sofa typing, his head is in my lap, the most beautiful face I have ever seen. Please, will this pain ease because right now it feels like someone has stabbed me in the heart.


Yes, you fight for him. You are fighting for him by taking him to UC Davis... to get a definitive answer. You fight for him by seeking out the best of medical care and making sure that you explore all treatment options. You fight for him by being his voice. And I'm praying you get a good answer, but if the worst of the worst comes about, you fight for him by knowing when it's time to say goodbye. I hope and pray that this part of the fight isn't for many many years down the road. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Do not start to grieve now. If it is meant to be that Mak make his journey over the rainbow bridge, that will be your time to grieve. But now live for Mak and share all the love you can. It's clear his two short years has brought much joy into your home, so please honor that by loving him. Take those pictures, take those walks, take that extra time to just love.

What you have learned is still fresh in your mind and the pain is raw. Don't think about what it will be like without him, think about what it has been like WITH him.

Then give yourself 15 minutes each day, set a time, and away from Mak to think the worse. Give yourself permission to do this but when that time is up, then let it go and get on with living. In a small way this will prepare you to have some thought process if indeed time is near. 

There really is no way to 'get rid of the pain' but you have a choice on how to deal with it and I think by honoring Mak's life while living is the best start.

You and Mak will be in my prayers for a positive outcome and prayers for strength to deal with anything else.


----------



## 3 goldens

I feel you pain. I lost my 8 yr. 9 month old golden girl, KayCee, to a softball size tumor (gastrointgestinal stromal tumor) May 5, 2008. That is such a rare tumor thatmy vet hd not removedone in is 20 years of doing surgery. Also, in a location he ha never seen one--her appendix was totaly encased in it and it had grown around where her large and small intestines join. He had had ultrasound only 6 months earlier due to a malformed (but perfect working) kidney and there was no turmo then.

To me, almost 9 was way to young and I don't think I could could handle it in a baby like yours. And I think you are doing right by taking him for more testing. This is not qite the same but, it shows things can be different than thought.

Five years ago come Oct. KayCee's littermat brother, Hunter, was diagnosed with autoimmune hemolytic anemia folliowing his ProHeart6 injection (6 month eartworm preventative in jection). He had just turned 4. He was diagnosed and put in ICU on Thursday Oct. 9. On Sunday Oct. 12, he had to ge given 2 uits of blood and my vet did ultrasound and x-rays and decided Hunter had cancer in his liver. The following day two other vetslooked at x-rays and did ultrasound (at no cost to me) and agreed. Hunter had liver cancer. He died there in ICU Thursday Oct. 16. I had a necropsy done. When the histopath report came back on his liver, it was "drug induced necrosis of the liver," NOT CANCER AS INDICATED BY BOTH X-RAYS AND ULTRASOUND. And it turned out that liver damage (as well as AIOHA) were to of the leading death causing reactions to ProHeart6. Had I not had the necropsy done--and my vet and I only decided to do it to find out "what kind of cancer" it was as I had his littermate sister, we would have thought ti was cancer. 

I am no saying your precious Mak does not have a form of cancer, bu I think it smart to take every course of acion possible to learn all you can and go with your heart. I am going to go to the candle site and light a candle for you boy. Know he is in my prayers. And by the way, I know we would all love to see a picture or two or more of him. We all find each and every dog precious lives to be loved and admired.


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, I am so sorry for you and for Mak. You are are in our thoughts and prayers. Wait until you hear what UC Davis has to say.You are the only voice he has so until you are sure of what it is, don't make any decisions and most importantly don't give up hope.


----------



## bb'smom

*Why is this so prevalent in goldens?*

I am sitting here in tears reading these postings-it's been almost 12 weeks since we lost our Boomer to cardiac hemangiosarcoma and I still can't believe that he will never come up on to the bed for our early AM snuggle again...such a beautiful guy-an incredible loss. 

Hug him, spoil him, take lots of pictures-just love him lots and lots-give him your strength and manage his pain.

That's all we can do...

Storming heaven for you and Mak


----------



## missmarstar

Hoping for good news... sending good healing thoughts his way!!


----------



## Noey

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how to even function today, this pain I'm feeling is more then I an handle. He's only two years old, he's only getting started, why is this happening? Can anyone suggest ways to get through this heartbreak? I can't do it on my own.
> Hugs,
> Karen


I'm sorry you have to deal with this. I agree with the others that you don't know everything yet. So lets pray you get better news. Give him happy days and have fun with him. Try not to handle the unknown until it's known. If it is bad news, give him great days for as long as possible.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all again for your heartfelt words, and for sharing your experiences. I just got off the phone with a member who allowed me to call and cry on her shoulder, what an amazing woman she is. I only found this place this morning, and I can't tell you what it means to communicate with others that have felt and feel like I do. My friends are continously calling or coming over, however; the just don't get it. Thank you all for understanding my pain and offering hope and prayers.
Jazz, I'm going to try and do just that. And I did just upload a few pictures of Mak, I hope I did it correctly.
We're going to put Mak in the car now and take a beautiful drive to Lake Tahoe, he loves to swim in the lake.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hugs to you Karen! Enjoy your day with Mak and maybe bring us back some pictures!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I hope you all have a wonderful day at the lake. I think it's just what you all need.


----------



## fostermom

I am very sorry. I can only imagine your pain! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## zippybossrock

I'm so sorry to hear of this....I hope you get better news when you go to UC Davis....you're both in my thoughts!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Sending many prayers for you and Mac. I came all apart a few days ago over a fever. I can't imagine try to cope with what you're going through.

He's young. Even if it is cancer, surgery and treatment might help. These youngsters have a way of fighting back.

(((((((((((((hugs for you and Mac__________


----------



## AndyFarmer

I am so sorry to hear this news of Mak. I know it all too well myself. Andy Farmer seemed to get lymphoma overnight. One day his lymphnodes were fine, the next day swollen. I didn't understand it either, how can it happen 'overnight'? Mak and your family are in my thoughts. 

And you're right...many of these members have been or are in your shoes right now; the compassion is overwhelming.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry for this awful news. You are doing absolutely the right thing taking her to UC Davis. I will hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You are doing the absolute best thing you can for Mak by getting him to UC Davis quickly. And yes, there is hope, and yes, you have to hold onto that. My Meggie is not suppose to be with me right now - but somehow miraculously she is. That miracle is not lost on me every second of every day. 

I was coming unglued from the time of her diagnosis until I could get her into the vet school for her appointment. It is like you can feel the nasty cancer crawling and growing - I know exactly what it feels like. Try to stop yourself from thinking of it, you will make yourself sick. He needs you to be strong. 

Take deep breaths for now and try to hang in there through the weekend until his appointment. It will be hard and hours will feel like days. Spend time with him and try not to let him see you upset. If he feels like a walk - take him. Look into his deep sweet eyes and tell him he's going to need to fight and you're going to help him. Tell him over and over that you love him and that he is a great dog. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. We'll be on pins and needles with you until you hear what they have to say.


----------



## Samantha

No advice, just a cyber hug.. I have only had my dog a few short weeks and it is amazing how quick they get into our hearts.. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Debles

You are a wonderful mom to Mak! I am so glad you found GRF, the people here have been a lifesaver to me in difficult times.

I am praying for you and Mak. Please let us know what you find out. Sending very positive thoughts. I hope you are all renewed at the lake. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## amy22

I am very sorry that you and Mak are going through this..just tey to get through the time till you can get him to the specialists. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. I hope you had a wonderful time at the lake.  Enjoy every moment
I know how you feel, we went through the same this with my Golden girl Sandy it seemed one day she was fine, and the next she was gone..she was 12..your guy is way too young to be going through this..I hope you get better news at the vet school. xxoo


----------



## laprincessa

My heart stopped when I read this. Sending healing sparklies to you and Mak and praying that things turn out for the best.


----------



## bwoz

So sorry for what you have to be dealing with, lets hope that you get some better news. Keep us posted.


----------



## goldenluver

I am sitting here with tears rolling down my face while reading your posts and feeling your pain. He is way too young to have to go thru this. I know it's hard to not think about the worse but try, enjoy every moment with him. I lost my first golden at 7 and I thought that was way too young, I just wish this evil disease would go away and never harm our pups again. I will send lots of prayers for you and Mak for hope of a better prognosis. Give Mak a big hug for me and tell him he has lots of friends here praying for him. I sure wish I knew about this site when I lost my buddy. We're here for you.


----------



## Celeigh

Thinking good thoughts for you and for sweet Mak....


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I too am sitting here trying to read through my tears. Yes, Mak is too young to be going through this. I will pray for you to get better news at UC Davis next week.

In the meantime, please love and enjoy each day you have with your boy. We never know how long any of us have. I think I need to go play and cuddle with my two boys right now!


----------



## allux00

Praying for you and Mak. Sorry you have to go through this. I hope you get some good news soon. *hugs*


----------



## Pudden

I'm hoping for you and Mak that you'll get through this somehow. Give him a big kiss from all of us.


----------



## beargroomer

I'm so sorry you and your family were hit with such bad news. I hope the doctors at UC Davis will have some good news for you. Mak sounds like an amazing dog. 
I know many of us here at GRF will keep you and Mak in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. {{hugs}}


----------



## avincent52

Find some hope in the fact that vets are human, and this one might just be wrong, especially when the diagnosis is based on something as subjective as an x-ray.
You're doing all the right things in getting another opinion. And finally, while you have to trust the vets, ultimately you've got to trust your own gut about what to do, just as you would in dealing with a human doctor.

best
Allen


----------



## Karen519

*Mak*

Karen

Praying for you and Mak and they definitely could be wrong especially since he's eating and drinking and acting normal.

My Smooch has a big cyst on her underside and we had it aspirated and they said it was negative, too.


----------



## fight4usmak

We just returned home. We decided to go on a short hike instead and then took Mak to In-N-Out for some fries (we never feed him junk food, we thought just for today, what the hek!). I am completely overwhelmed, humbled and touched by how many people care about my story. I can't begin to thank you all enough for your thoughts and prayers and hugs (I'm giving him all these great hugs. I also went to my profile and saw the beautiful candles that were lit for Mak, how heartwarming is that (I have no idea as to how you did that). Mak had a wonderful time, didn't slow down for a minute, was intrigued with the rabbit holes, loved his fries and his favorite thing to do - sit on my lap and put his head out the window. More precious moments spent with Mak, it's just unbearable to think that he may no longer be my hiking buddy or enjoy these beautiful days of sunshine. Of course I need to make his days as beautiful as possible, though it's hard not to break down and cry every time I look at him. As far as he knows, he has a lifetime of wonderful days, he doesn't know his time might be running out, but I do. I know that he's only two years old, that he should have at least ten more years with us, that life is that much better with him in it and how empty it will feel when he's gone. I could handle it better if he were older, if he got a chance to live a reasonable amount of time. Two years is nothing, he has so much more love and affection to give. I have lost pets before, they grew old and sadly passed on. I grieved and grieved, though I took comfort in knowing they lived long, wonderful lives. I don't have that comfort with Mak, it's not fair. I need him here with me, with us, I can't imagine not waking-up to him every morning. It really does feel as though someone is ripping apart my heart.........
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## my4goldens

Karen,

Now I'm going to cry. You articulate so beautifully the pain and grief you are going thru and how much your dear Mak means to you. I think this represents every golden owner's dreaded nightmare. We love and treasure our dogs, but that awful terrible disease called cancer always seems to be out there for all of us, waiting to snatch our dogs away from us. I lost my first golden, Jake to brain cancer ten years ago. He was eight, not nearly as young as your dear Mak but still far too young. And everytime now one of mine has some kind of ailment the first thing that springs into my mind is cancer. I am praying and hoping you get good news Tuesday. Don't give up yet. And please know we all here will support you thru whatever comes ahead.

Donna


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So glad you all had a beautiful day out in the sunshine. Please fight against doom and gloom thoughts..... try to focus on the positive first diagnosis. There is great power in thoughts and prayers....as hard as it is, surround yourself and Mak with postive energy and love. Here is the candle site that we around here use alot when one of us or our puppers is in need. Believe me, we've seen nothing short of miracles come from the power of this forum, and we will gladly band forces to do all we can for Mak and you. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well Karen you just might be amazed at the power of this forum's good thoughts! Mine are also with you. And there are not many places in the USA better than where you are taking him so that is anothe plus.
What ever it is my guess at his young age is ir a freak thing, some mutation of some kind. Has nothing to do with anything you have done and normally has nothing to do with sire, dam or the dogs behind them. 
As how to deal with what you are , there is nothing to do but keep as busy as you can and continue to spend time with Mak. And most important stay as strong for him as you can, he needs that now.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so sorry!!! But you are making the right choice taking him to the college, it is the best place to go, they can give you all the information, and tell you what you are dealing with. Two is much to young to give up, if there are avenues of treatment available I would totally agree with you, you should fight for him.

But take a tip from Mak and enjoy every minute, don't dwell on the next "might be". He's happy and loving you right this minute, share it with him. And take lots of pictures.

You did find the right place on the forum, too many of us have fought this battle and personally understand exactly what you are going through. We are here for you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Best of luck to you and Mak from me and the boys from Maine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nan

Many good thoughts are going your way from me, Honey and Freddy. Your story is heart wrenching. Goldens are the most loving beautiful hearts in the dog world. I hope you have your dog for many years to come.


----------



## mullietucksmom

I'll keep a good thought for your boy...


----------



## Heidi36oh

Prayers and thoughts for you and Mak!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

Awww Karen I am so sorry to hear about Mak. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I understand that 2 years old is way to young. My golden boy is about to turn 2 this month and while reading your posts all I could think about was my boy. I don't think I could be as strong as you are right now if that were happening to my boy. I don't know how you are still holding up. Give yourself time during the day to cry. Take extra long rides with your boy and throw that tennis ball a few more times during the day.

Again my thoughts and prayers are with you. We lost my maltese katie at the age of 11 back in June of 2008. The vets told us that her breast tumor was negative for cancer. She passed away 6 months after the diagnosis. Come to find our vet was wrong and she did have cancer. Thankfully you are taking your boy for a second diagnosis. I only wish we took my girl for a second opinion. I do promise that if the worst does happen, the pain does get easier. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of her, but that stabbing feeling in your heart begins to fade. 

Again my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy.

Jennifer


----------



## Nutty's Mom

Good wishes are being sent and prayers being said for some more optimistic news on Tuesday.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry. He's so young. UC Davis is an amazing, competent place. In my thoughts and hope they can provide a curative path.


----------



## Nanika

Prayers and best wishes coming from northern BC Canada.

"Yesterday is gone, tomorrow has not come...we only have today so make the best of it"

Know that you are not alone...we have also been there. I had to put down my sweet Asia at 8 years old due to cancer. Treasure every moment that you can and look after you during this trying time.


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm not doing well, this inconceivable pain is stabbing me in the heart, over and over agian. I can't eat, sleep, talk, nothing but cry. He doesn't want to run, his tail is down and he even turned his nose up to his food. This can be the annoyance of the mass, right? It doesn't mean it's spreading through him, does it? He just might be uncomfortable from this mass. I can't be strong for my son, I'm trying so hard, I just can't do it. Why are we blessed with these magnifican, loving animals for such a short time? Why can't they grow old with us? I feel like I'm losing it, what in the world is happening.........


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> I'm not doing well, this inconceivable pain is stabbing me in the heart, over and over agian. I can't eat, sleep, talk, nothing but cry. He doesn't want to run, his tail is down and he even turned his nose up to his food. This can be the annoyance of the mass, right? It doesn't mean it's spreading through him, does it? He just might be uncomfortable from this mass. I can't be strong for my son, I'm trying so hard, I just can't do it. Why are we blessed with these magnifican, loving animals for such a short time? Why can't they grow old with us? I feel like I'm losing it, what in the world is happening.........


Karen, does he seem to have any difficulty breathing? Is he agitated at all? Does he seem unable to get comfortable when laying down?

If you have any protein, like chicken or burger, or even some tuna (in water) offer that to him. Cancer starving diets eliminate carbs, and protein, which he should be at least interested in, will give him some energy. 

You know how to reach me if you need to. Take a deep breath...


----------



## AndyFarmer

He may be sensing your feelings, I think AF did. He would get sad when I was sad. Its hard not to show emotion, but they do feel it too. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Go give that boy a big hug and hold him. He has feelings too.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Karen,

My heart goes out to you and Mak, I will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. 

UC Davis is a wonderful place. My Jake was there in December and what I particularly remember is how caring and patient everyone was. The doctors explained everything as many times as I needed, and made sure I understood all the options. 

If Mak seems to be in distress perhaps you could get him in sooner?

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way...


----------



## fight4usmak

Another night of not sleeping. My son came downstairs this morning while I was crying and said something that shot right through my heart...."Mom, thank God this isn't happening to one of us. What if it was me who had cancer? Mom, you have to let him go and take care of yourself". He is only thirteen years old, and always my voice of reason. My head knows exactly what he is saying, my heart just isn't getting it. The doorbell hasn't stopped ringing, the phone keeps buzzing, and when I finally decide to talk to one of my friend's yesterday, this is what she said...."which one has the cancer, Mak or Kobe (my 8 yr old GR). I told her it was Mak, she said...."oh, I was hoping it would have been Kobe, it's just that Mak is so beautiful". Who says things like that?! I know that society tends to favour beautiful people and they get special allowances, I never thought it effected the dog world as well. One deserves to live less because he might not be as handsome. I know this time with Mak is going to get harder as he grows weaker, how will I cope then when I can't even cope now?
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Im sending a warm comforting (((((hug))))) from me to you. I know how you feel, and it is just devestating...I am so sorry......Feel free to PM me, I am here for you if you want to talk with smone who understands..People who dont feel the same way as we do about our pets cant understand. Dont be too hard on your friend...she just doesnt understand. 
xxoo Amy


----------



## fight4usmak

Amy,
I just tried sending you a PM, however; it came back and told me that I can't sent PMs because I don't have enough posts. Thank you for the hugs and warm thoughts. Have you been through the loss of a pet? If so, how did you get through it? I feel like my heart will never heal, and he isn't even gone yet. We have an appt at UC Davis on Tuesday, however; he's growing weaker every day so I don't see how they will be able to help us at all. The agony is unbearable.
Thanks so much again...
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Another night of not sleeping. My son came downstairs this morning while I was crying and said something that shot right through my heart...."Mom, thank God this isn't happening to one of us. What if it was me who had cancer? Mom, you have to let him go and take care of yourself". He is only thirteen years old, and always my voice of reason. My head knows exactly what he is saying, my heart just isn't getting it. The doorbell hasn't stopped ringing, the phone keeps buzzing, and when I finally decide to talk to one of my friend's yesterday, this is what she said...."which one has the cancer, Mak or Kobe (my 8 yr old GR). I told her it was Mak, she said...."oh, I was hoping it would have been Kobe, it's just that Mak is so beautiful". Who says things like that?! I know that society tends to favour beautiful people and they get special allowances, I never thought it effected the dog world as well. One deserves to live less because he might not be as handsome. I know this time with Mak is going to get harder as he grows weaker, how will I cope then when I can't even cope now?
> Hugs,
> Karen


Your friend is not a "dog person" if that is how she feels. I'm sorry that on top of your grief and concern for Mak, you would be given reason to question those of us who love dogs for who they are.
Your son sounds like a very wise young man. Keep Mak comfortable and keep praying that UCDavis has some good news.


----------



## DaveD

*hang in there*

Karen, hang in there. You will perservere thru this, just take it one day at a time,. been thru the same thing in December. Time will help you heal and try and think in a postive manner as much as you can. enjoy each day you have with Mak. Get him a steak for a treat every so often and love him with all your heart each day.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you Laura and Dave, it's incredibly comforting to be surrounded (even if via the internet) by such warm people that understand how difficult this is. I will try to keep the faith, however; every time I do I get my hopes crushed. Not to mention, I see the changes in him. I will do my best to try and enjoy every single moment with Mak, though it pains me just to be near him. His loving face is just etched into my every thought and vision. Oh my, I just realized it's Easter today! I've been so self-absorbed I haven forgotten about this. I cancelled all plans a few days ago, however; I didn't even bother to go to the store and get my son anything. Happy Easter to all.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - I've been through the hurtful comments and like you, I don't know how to respond. I was told that I was cruel for considering chemo with Meggie, that she was 9 years old (at the time) and "that's long enough to have a dog", and even that I am an idiot for spending that much money on a dog. It does make you question the person you thought you knew. And I'm not sure you can ever feel quite the same about them. My vet put it this way: there are people who see dogs as objects, people who see them as pets, people who see them as companions, and then there are people who see them as family. We fall in that final group. 

I feel quite sure that your thirteen year old is scared as well, scared of how hard this is on you mostly. Do take care of yourself, Mak needs you to. I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you.


----------



## emiliomp

I'm so sorry. Please accept my feelings and prayers.


----------



## fight4usmak

It's so true, you tend to see people for who they are at times like this. I had another friend who stopped by last night and told me I should think about a Goldendoodle for my next dog, they don't shed as much. I'm in my house grieving, the last thing on my mind is a "next" dog, and she has already thought about what I shoud get next. I can't even imagine a day without Mak, and that's so clear through my tears and grief, I don't know how these words come out of the mouths of friends. I fortunately have a tight group of friends, and it just takes one to spread the news. I feel much more comfortable, comforted and understood with you all then my closest of friends. Yes, I'm sure my son is scared and afraid to see me this way. I'm going to go out and fill-up a big Easter basket with his favorite treats  I know I will eventually get through this, and I promise, when I do I will be here to support and carry anyone and everyone through difficult times such as this.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## AndyFarmer

Sometimes people say the wrong things in awkward situations. This may be one for your friends, as they see how hurt you are and don't know what to say or how to say it. I went through the same thing. You have to take it with a grain of salt, no matter how much it hurts. Don't focus on what they say, focus on Mak.

We are all here with you Karen. We know the pain. You take care.


----------



## goldenluver

Karen, oh how I feel your pain and my golden was not as young as Mak, she was 7 which I thought was too young. I went thru exactly what you are going through and it took me 2 weeks to be able to eat something and sleep a little and then it took me 1 yr to be able to talk about her without crying. You are not alone, you have a lot of friends here that do understand your pain and understand how much your boy means to you. My Shianna is 4 1/2 and there's not a day that goes by that I don't think of that nasty disease. I'm praying real hard for him. Is there any way they can squeeze him in tomorrow especially if you explain to them? Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen:

I want you to know that my heart and thoughts are with you and Mak.

Firstly, are you going to get a second opinion-vets and Doctors are not Gods they can be wrong. It seems Mak is acting normal in all respects.
Secondly, I agree with you that two years is hardly long enough, but there are some dogs that don't even get loved for one day. I can tell the way you talk about Mak that he is VERY MUCH LOVED.
My Hubby and I have had to put four dogs to sleep and it was definitely very sad and I felt empty. Though I always had a dog there it hurt. Because Gimzo and Munchkin were older and in declining health I think I was preparing myself all along and in order to protect myself I didn't cry much just- felt down. 
Everyone deals with their grieft and protects themselves in a different manner.
For Ken and I it was rescuing two other dogs immediately and it helped us cope. I hope I don't sound cold, I really think when I know I can't deal with something, I do what I have to to survive.


----------



## fight4usmak

Karen,
Yes, I'm going on TUesday to UC Davis for a last and final opinion. If anyone can do anything for Mak, it will be the Vets at Davis. You are absolutely right about the millions of dogs that don't even get loved for one day. I am a volunteer with PAWED, with various animals shelters and a couple of animal outreach programs. I need to remember the newborn puppies that don't even get a chance at survival, the beautiful souls that sit behind bars and never get to see another day of sunshine. I spent a couple of hours at one of the shelters I volunteer for, thank goodness it was a great adoption day, it managed to put such a big smile on my face I'll be donating many volunteer hours this week, as I think it's what will help me get through this.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## RummysMum

I'm so sorry you are dealing with all of this, many warm thoughts and well wishes coming your way.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry for you and Maks. Thinking positive thoughts for both of you.


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, you sound like an amazing person. Not only are you lucky to have Mak, he's very lucky to have you!!! Sending many prayers your way.


----------



## Ashivon

:crossfing Lisa and I send ya'll lots of doggie love and prayers!!!:--shyly:


----------



## amy22

Karen, you can email me if you would like [EMAIL="[email protected] ..yes"][email protected] ..yes[/EMAIL] I have lost a sweet golden to cancer..I had to put my angel Sandy to sleep at age 12 because of cancer. It was so difficult to do. I was sad for an long time and still miss her, but it does get better with time. Please email me and and I can listen an doffer any advice I can give. Again, I am so very sorry that you are going through tis..dont give up hope just yet. Maybe something can be done..wait and see what they say on Tuesday and please let me know what happens. My heart is breaking for you...I pray they can offer some help. xxoo Amy


----------



## amy22

I wanted to tell you one thing..the only way to get throuh such a thing is time. It took me a long time to get over this, but with each day the pain got a tiny bit easier..I still miss my girl Sandy..I think about her every day. It took me a long time to get another dog...thats Misty in the pictures..but it does get easier..
Lets see what happens on Tuesday. I sent you a PM ..not sure if you can get it, with my phone number if you would like to talk...or just email me..when I am home I always have my computer on. xxoo Amy


----------



## New Golden Mom

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I'm praying for you both.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Life just isn't fair sometimes. This is terrible news. 
I'm sorry that this is happening to Mak and to you. 
We will keep you both in our prayers and hope for the best.

How do we get through the loss? We do everything that we can and hope that we know when to stop. We cry till there are no more tears, then we cry some more. We walk around in a daze. We keep talking. We tell our story over and over again.


----------



## magiclover

I am so sorry that you are going through such a difficult time. Mak sounds like a wonderful dog and it is so sad that he has to be faced with something so difficult at such a young age. I pray that you get some good advice and hopefully news on Tuesday. I am glad that you found us here and hope that you can feel lots of love and support as you go through this.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - I can tell - you are stronger than you know. Your work with a rescue tells us volumes about you, along with your love for Mak and Kobe. I hope your sweet boy enjoyed his easter basket and is being a source of strength for you today. 

The people on this board are amazing - they have been my support for more than a year now through Meggie's diagnosis, treatment, ups and downs. I keep wondering when one of them will tell me they've heard enough, but they keep rejoicing with me through the good and crying with me through the bad. You definitely have come to the right place.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh Karen....
I just logged on and read your post. How awful for you.
I've had 5 dogs now in the last 8 years and lost three of them. They were all "found" or rescues. My third dog came from the pound on his next to last day (they called and asked me to take him). He looked to be about 5 years old. He died from liver cancer 2 years and 4 months later. This was my introduction to that horrible disease with Goldens. I know he had a great life with me, but I sure felt like I didn't deserve losing him so soon. I know it is even harder for you to accept Mak's diagnosis at only two!!!!!!!
Losing our friends is never easy. I still grieve for them all and wonder if there was anything I could have done to prevent it. I'm cryng reading this and still cry for my lost loves, but it does get easier with time.
I hope and pray that Mak's diagnosis is wrong. I joined this forum in a panic in January because my current old guy (rescued fom the pound on his last day/last hour 4 years and 6 months ago when they called me) was diagnosed with a liver mass. Thank God, the X-rays and blood test were wrong and it was splenic tumors. His spleen and a stomach tumor were removed in February and he is doing great. I wish you could get the fantastic results I did, but regardless this forum is a wealth of information and love from other people. We all love our dogs and empathize and understand. We'd save them all, but if we can't we can at least understand and will never say "At least it was just a dog". Our "just dogs" are our best friends and we love and treasure every moment with them.


----------



## LaineysMama

Karen - I am sorry to hear of Mak's struggle and your pain. It is too soon for him to go through this, but it wouldn't matter what his age, it would still be hard on you and your family. 

How do we get through these losses? We cry and we rage - either silently or out loud - we fall down on each other and then hold the other up when they fall down. We cry until we feel empty, and then we laugh in the middle of our tears remembering the goofy antics and special things about our friends that make them unique. We tell our story and eventually, over time, the pain subsides and the memories remain. Of course, there will be times when we are reminded of our pain and it becomes fresh again, but mostly the good thoughts stay with us until the emptiness of a lost friend is replaced by the emptiness of longing for a new companion. Until then, we are all here for you and know your pain. 

((Hugs)) Tanya, Matt & Lainey


----------



## Fidele

Karen, no words of wisdom here - just sincere hopes that Tuesday will bring much better news! Please remember, if chemo is indicated, that dogs tolerate chemo much better than humans. Chemo kept my Belle's (picture below) lymphoma at bay, giving us almost a year with her we would have, otherwise missed. I know the pain and fear you're feeling and my heart goes out to you!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

You and Mak are in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying also, that Tuesday will bring more definitive answers for you. I am so sorry for your pain, and completely understand how you are feeling. Cancer in any form...the news is devastating, and I hope the new results will bring better news. Hugs to you and to your Sweet Mak.


----------



## Hudson

Karen, I have just read thru your sad posts about Mak, and it has bought the tears streaming, the world sucks sometimes, you are a very loving caring person and certainly dont deserve this blow or your dear Mak either...... and so glad you found the forum for support we all know the pain of loving and losing. Dear Mak is way too young, hopefully on Tuesday you will have a clearer opinion to help you and guide you with Mak. Meanwhile try and live every second with love and indulge his every whim. Prayers, healing thoughts and a big gentle hug to your beautiful Mak.


----------



## janetd

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mak; hopefully, things will work out well for you. One thing I learned from my vet and 3 goldens I have had - they are very stoic and never want us to know if they are sick. Usually, when they _act, _it very often is too late to help them. Try to keep positive thoughts and stay strong for Mak and know we are all here for you. Good luck!


----------



## fight4usmak

Mak has stopped eating and drinking, I can't handle this pain. I'm watching my dear, sweet angel die. He tries so hard to put his tail up, look into my eyes, I kiss him on the nose and then he collapses to his side. This heartache is more then I can endure right now. I thank God this isn't happening to my son or my husband, but Mak is also part of our family. My two year old baby is slipping away from me....I'm leaving at 7:30am to bring him to UC Davis. Please continue to pray for Mak.
Thank you,
Karen


----------



## Carmen

Hugs Karen, you sound so terribly sad. I wish we didn't have to go through all these horrible things with our fur babies too. Bad enough we have enough human troubles throughout our lives. You're all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Mak has stopped eating and drinking, I can't handle this pain. I'm watching my dear, sweet angel die. He tries so hard to put his tail up, look into my eyes, I kiss him on the nose and then he collapses to his side. This heartache is more then I can endure right now. I thank God this isn't happening to my son or my husband, but Mak is also part of our family. My two year old baby is slipping away from me....I'm leaving at 7:30am to bring him to UC Davis. Please continue to pray for Mak.
> Thank you,
> Karen


My heart is with you, Karen.


----------



## Debles

I am so heartbroken for you. I hope they offer some help at UC.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers coming from our house.


----------



## Ljilly28

I hope UC Davis is able to do something to save your Mak and keep him with you. Wishing you well all day, and hoping for answers. . .


----------



## SoGolden

Lighting a candle for you and for Mak.
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRFhttp://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I just found the thread and want to send prayers with you to UC Davis. I'll be praying and waiting to hear for some hopefully good news.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am so sorry you are going thru this. Prayers for you and Mak!


----------



## AndyFarmer

So sorry for Mak, Karen and your family. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I am so sorry too, this is just so sad. I hope someone at UC Davis can provide some comfort for you and Mak today.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Prayers heading your way...be strong...


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so sorry for you and Mak. I hope and pray you get good results today.
Please continue to share your story. It will help with the pain.


----------



## jaireen

am so sorry too....please let us know how hes doing...will keep you both in our thoughts....


----------



## amy22

Just checking in to see you you and Mak are doing. I hope and pray for good news tomorrow for your sweet baby. xxoo


----------



## daisydogmom

Just reading this for the first time. You and Mak are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## wakeangel

I'm so sorry to hear this about your sweet boy, Mak. I hope you are able to get some comforting answers at UC Davis today! Please keep us posted! You and Mak are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Hudson

Prayers for you and Mak as you go to UC Davis.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I'm overwhelmed and touched by the compassion and comfort I have received here. I can't give enough thanks to all of you, just please know how grateful I am. Mak is now in the care of an Internal Specialist at UC Davis, as well as one of the best Radiologists in the country! They looked at another Xray and suspected he had another mass in his lungs. He was somewhat dehydrated when we brought him in. We will get the results of the CT scan this evening and should be able to take him home with us. The Vet was not optimistic and wants to put him on pain medication asap. My heart tells me that the only question I will have, is how much longer? I want to have the strength to do the right thing, I'm just not sure where it will come from. The only reason I'm not crying at this very moment, is because I know without a doubt that I have provided Mak with the best possible life. I have no regrets, nothing I could have done better or differently, he has been one extremely happy puppy. I suppose because I know that he's only a drive away, and I'll be bringing him home, that it really hasn't sunk in yet. The doctor said it doesn't look good, but to stay somewhat hopeful until the final results come in. I will be sure to let you all know what the definite diagnosis is.
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## goldenluver

Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

Karen, my heart is breaking for you and Mak. I hope that things turn out well-2 is way too young! It is also his best chance, as he is young and strong!! My prayers are with you--I know how you must feel (Casey is just 2 as well!) Please let us know how things are.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way. Stay strong Karen, Mak wants it that way!


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, we'll keep praying for you and Mak. Never give up hope.
As much as you feel fortunate to have him, he's a very lucky guy to have you.


----------



## mylissyk

fight4usmak said:


> Mak has stopped eating and drinking, I can't handle this pain. I'm watching my dear, sweet angel die. He tries so hard to put his tail up, look into my eyes, I kiss him on the nose and then he collapses to his side. This heartache is more then I can endure right now. I thank God this isn't happening to my son or my husband, but Mak is also part of our family. My two year old baby is slipping away from me....I'm leaving at 7:30am to bring him to UC Davis. Please continue to pray for Mak.
> Thank you,
> Karen


Not the news I wanted to see. I hope UC Davis can help him. 

BIG {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Again, I'm so sorry. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## fostermom

I am still sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so sorry for what Mak is going through. My thoughs and prayers are with him and your family. I know your heartache, My family had to let our 3 year old Daisy go to the Bridge 2 years ago from Lymphoma Cancer. I hope you get more time with him, cherish every moment. My thoughs are with you.


----------



## SoGolden

Mak is blessed to have such a loving and dedicated family. Prayers continue to be offered for all of you.


----------



## Fidele

Having been where you are, awaiting test results and fearing the worst, I realize your pain and only wish there was something I could do to help! You've taken care of Mak and loved him, and can rest easy knowing, whether he lives a day or 15 years, he has been a loved and treasured pup - and he knows it! Take care.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Karen, I've been reading, waiting and praying along with everyone else. It's just so hard. I'll be waiting for a post and update. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I just read this and I'm so sorry to hear about Mak. But as everyone else has already said, taking him to UC Davis is the right step. They will give you an accurate diagnosis and it is amazing what options are available for treatment.

Listen to your heart and Mak, you will know what the right choices are for the both of you. During this time people can be insensitive because they just don't understand, don't let them get to you. It is their lose not to know the true depth of love for a pet.

Focus your energies on the task ahead, you will need all your strength. This is a road none of us chooses to take but so many of us have. Please don't feel alone or isolated, reach out to the forum. We are here for you.

You and Mak will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep up posted.


----------



## sharlin

Bless you for having the love and devotion to seek any and all answers. Never doubt for a second that Mak doesn't feel your love and concern. Being pure in heart & spirit you'll find the strength to make any decision needed. Bless You Mak for all the lessons you've given and love that you have shared. Candles lit and prayers being offered.

Steve & NorCal Pack


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I am sorry you are going through this. Your family and Mak are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BeauShel

My prayers and thoughts are with you. Hopefully the vets at UCDavis will have some better news when they get the results back. No matter what happens, Mak knows that you love him and have given him a great life so just love him and spoil him.


----------



## fight4usmak

Mak has Osteosarcoma and it has spread to his lungs and liver. It's very aggressive and he's growing weaker by the minute. We brought Mak home tonight, I want to keep him safe in my arms and let him know that we are such better people for having him in our lives. Our Vet will be coming to our home on Thursday and we will say our final "good-byes". My heart has broken, and the only way I'm getting through this email (through this night) is due to the tranquilizer my husband made me take. He and my son are worried about the lack of sleep, appetitie and endless tears that are becoming too much. I tucked Mak in comfortably in our bed, and I'll be holding him all night long. Is it worth having pets when it's this difficult to let go, I don't know right now. I just can't believe I have a few days left with my baby.
Please continue to send Mak your prayers as he makes his way over to the Rainbow.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## jaireen

am so sorry karen...wish i could hug you and mak...ive been there and i know how it feels....am really really sorry....


----------



## jaireen

when i lost barney last year, i immediately got another golden a month later...i couldnt bear the pain when he left me...dulce mia helped me make it thru...i still miss my boy though....maybe someday when you all are ready, you can get another golden to love and will love you back the same way you and mak loved each other....i feel your pain....


----------



## amy22

OH NO Karen I am so, so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Please take care of yourself and hold your baby tight. I know what you are going through..I had to sleep down stairson the floor with Sandy her last two nights because she was too weak to get upstairs to my bedroom. I am so very very sorry.
When you feel up to it please email me. I would love to continue our friendship.


----------



## Celeigh

I'm so sorry you did not get the news you wanted. Please take care of yourself - Mak wouldn't want you to make yourself ill. Hugs to Mak.


----------



## Pudden

oh no, so sorry. I don't know what to say, I'm crying for ya...


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am sorry to hear this. Mak will always know that you loved him and he will always be with you. Just take in every minute you can with him now.


----------



## Hudson

Karen my heart is breaking for you and I feel your intense pain, Mak may only have a short life but his life has been filled with happiness and love and it is much ,much more than some dogs can ever have. He has been blessed to share your life and ultimately as tragic as this is he will go to the bridge and run free and happy with our lost babies. Life throws us such rotten deals, bless you for loving and providing Mak the best of care, he truly knows he is loved dearly.


----------



## Ljilly28

That is devestating news about Mak, and I am very sorry. He's such a youngster, so loved, and it is not fair. 

He is lucky you love him enough to say goodbye this way, with your vet coming to your home rather than struggling on through a week or two of pain. You are being a hero for your pup.

Each time I have parted with a golden, I have feared the actual moment- but each time it has been tremedously peaceful with a hush and grandeur and nothing at all scary. 

All of us who have lost our goldens to cancer share our tears with yours. 

I am glad your husband made you take something to get a little sleep. 

It takes a long while, but then one day you notice yourself smiling at the memory of some funny thing your golden used to do instead of feeling that heartwrenching sorrow- but the first weeks are rough.

I wish you were not going through this.


----------



## goldensmum

I am so sorry that you and Mak are having to go through this - you are giving your boy the ultimate act of love, by letting him go peacefully to the bridge, where he will once again be pain free and nothing else can ever hurt him.

I have sadly had to send 4 dogs to the bridge, and yes the pain in losing them makes me ask if owning a dog is worth the heartache and pain, but then i think of the love and joy that these goldens give me and i know i could not imagine my life without them.

I hope in time that you will feel able to let another dog into your heart - never to replace Mak, but to find their own place.

Mak will always be with you, in your heart and memories and walking on silent paws.


----------



## LaineysMama

so very sorry for this sad news...my heart breaks for you all. love him every minute you can, and he will know and be waiting for you free of pain at the bridge. 

lots of love and thoughts...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I cannot believe how quickly this is taking your boy. Can I just say again how much I HATE cancer. I am so angry with this d*amn disease and the horror it wreaks on our lives. 

My heart is with you and Mak, Karen. I am so, so sorry. It's not enough, I wish I could say more.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Karen I am so sorry for you and Mak. I don't know what to say. Prayers and hugs for you and your family in these coming days.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I cry everytime I read about you and Mak. I am so sad for you  There's really nothing I can say or do to make this better, but if I could, I most certainly would. I'm so sorry.


----------



## my4goldens

Karen,

Like all the others here, my heart is breaking for you and your beloved Mak. Hold him close and love him and when you let him go, know you have no regrets. You have done everything humanly possible for him and are giving him the ultimate gift by releasing him from pain. This ****** disease is so awful. And takes too many of our goldens far too soon. God bless you and your Mak. 

Donna


----------



## Fidele

Please know you, Mak, and your family are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Fozzybear

I am so very sorry for your heart breaking news.


----------



## kgiff

Karen,
I'm so sorry you didn't get better news. We lost a 2 1/2 year old golden to cancer 9 years ago. I can't say I know what you're going through, but I know how much it hurts. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Add my condolences to the others. I am so sorry for you and Mak.
It's going to be hard for a while, but it will gradually get better. When you need to, come here where we will not only understand your tears but share them.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I am so sorry you are going through this. My heart is breaking with yours for your sweet boy Mak. My thoughts and prayers are with you all as you travel this difficult road.......


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

With tears in my eyes...Hold Him, Love Him, Let Him Go...

It's just not fair that a 2 year old should have these problems...have you notified the breeder? I think I would and see if others in the litter are having issues too. Just so sad...

Prayers & Hugs to You, Mak, and Your Family...


----------



## Blaireli

I am so sorry to hear about Mak's devastating prognosis. Please hug that sweet boy for all of us and give him kisses on his nose from his friends in Ohio. I am sending lots of hugs and prayers your way during this difficult time.


----------



## avincent52

While I know that you'll take good care of Mak, please remember to take care of yourself, and let your son and husband take care of you. You're Mak's best friend, and that's one of the most important things you can do for him. 

allen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen, I am so so sorry for the devastating news about Mak. Know that we will be here for you every step of the way. Many of us have walked that path and believe me, it is the most unselfish act of unconditional love to set them free where there will be no more pain, no more **** cancer. Hugs and love to Mak and your family. We will praying for you all this week.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,
I am so sorry about Mak. Know that we are all there in spirit giving you hugs for the pain that you are going thru. Mak knows that you love him and want what is best for him. It is the hardest thing to do but it is one of the bravest things we can ever do for them. Take care of yourself and hopefully one day you will be able to open your heart to another golden to honor Mak. May all your memories and the love you shared help you during the painful time.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

So very sorry to hear this. Please try to gain strength from knowing there are many many people here thinking of you and praying for you and Mak.
((((HUGS))))


----------



## Pointgold

Karen, my heart is broken for you. Please believe that Mak knows how well loved he is, and that your devastating decision is the greatest gift of love that you can give him. You send a piece of your heart with him, and he leaves you with part of his. 
I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Jake'sDad

Karen, I am so sorry that you and Mak are having to go through this. I've lost two Goldens to cancer and now I'm fighting it myself. I know how hard it is; I really wish there were something I could do or say to make it easier for you, and for Mak. Please know that you, your family and your Golden boy are in my thoughts and prayers.
Jon


----------



## Carmen

I'm so sorry it's come to this. Know that you are all in my prayers and thoughts. Hugs to you all.


----------



## flomissgoldens

I am so sorry to hear all this, he is so very young. Pain management is definately the key for now. Waiting for a definate prognosis is one heck of a rollercoaster.
My 14 year old has cancer for the 2nd time in a year, and is currently recovering from another op done on Thurs. Even at her grand age it is a living nightmare. 
I know just how you feel and i am praying for you all.
Linda xx


----------



## SoGolden

Karen,
I am so sorry for the news you have received about Mak's condition. I wish there were something I could say to ease your pain. Please know that you can always reach out to us here on the forum. You are not alone in your time of distress.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so sorry. Unfortunately many of us know what you are going through. It's one of the hardest things I ever had to do. As heartbreaking as it was, I treasure those last few days. I can still feel his soft ruff in my hands as I massaged his throat and told him that I loved him and it was ok to Go.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Oh Karen my heartfelt condolences to you and yours. Do whatever you can and want over the next couple days with Mak. SPOIL HIM ROTTEN!
Over those days if you think of it tell him to look up Kizmet when he goes, as I am sure she would love to show him the ropes at the Bridge.


----------



## slowe216

I am so sorry


----------



## heartofgold

Karen, I am so sorry. I cannot imagine what you are going through. I've never lost one so young. Just know we are all here for you when you need us. In the mean time try to make the time he has left into wonderful happy memories. Hugs for you and your boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Karen I am so sorry for you and Mak! How heartbreaking. IMO yes the pain is worth it! You are so fortunate to have had Mak in your life even for a brief time, he has enriched you in ways you may not even realize yet. He is fortunate to have you to love and send him comfortably and loved to the bridge. I will keep you and Mak in my thoughts.

In times like this I think of Garth Brooks song "The Dance"
[FONT=MS Sans Serif,arial]Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared 'neath the stars alone 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 

Give yourself and Mak a hug from me. I will think of you! 
[/FONT]


----------



## ohdish!

Karen,

I am so sorry to read what you are going through with Mak and like so many others I wish you didn't have to. As heart-wrenching as this is letting go, and saying goodbye, you (and your family) will get through, and you will do so giving from the infinite treasure of love in your heart. One of the greatest lessons life has to teach us is to cherish what we have, while it is with us, and you certainly have learned this lesson with Mak. You can let go with peace.

My heart and prayers go out to you for strength and comfort. You have a big heart, and a big heart feels deeply, both joy and sorrow. I promise you - brighter, happier days are not far ahead, in which you will clearly see and celebrate all you have to yet be so incredibly thankful for. But right now... let yourself feel the storm of emotions. Cry and grieve as long and hard as you need to. Tears are messengers of overwhelming grief and unspeakable love, and they will bring healing to your soul. You have loved Mak well and the love he's given you will always, always be a part of you. He meant it to be that way.

Hold him close, this sweet boy who is etched in your heart.

(((HUGS)))

Doree


----------



## amy22

Just checking in Karen, to see how you are doing. xxoo


----------



## fight4usmak

I just want to tell you all that I have read each and every one of your posts, many times over again. Thank you for taking the time to read Mak's story, and for your warm thoughts and prayers. You all have touched me so deeply, and many of your stories have given me such a great sense of comfort. John, I'm so sorry for what you've been through and are going through, I am going to continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Mak is lying in my lap right now, and as I look into his eyes I question whether I will be able to do this. I know it sounds so selfish, but he still has life in him. He even walked around the park twice this morning so I know he's not ready to give up. I'm still praying for a miracle, I know he doesn't want to leave us and I don't want to say good-bye. At times like this, I wish I was one of those people that could say...he's just a dog! It's almost as though I'm searching for that coldness to make it easier on myself, how insensitive is that?! 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

Does he know he's dying? What's going through his mind? Is he wishing he could run, swim, play, do all the things he's used to doing? Is he sad that he's leaving us? I'm terrified that he knows what's happening. I look at this massive shaven part of his abdomen, and I can see this horrible cancer mass and I just want to scream!!! I want to cut it out and tell him it's all gone. I know it's just eating away at him. Why oh why, throughout all these years and money raised, have they not been able to find a cure for his disgusting disease?! How many more people and animals will be diagnosed with this evil? I know how far we have come, how many lives are saved every minute because of the advances that have been made, but when will there be a cure. I'm filled with so many emotions, I guess I'm feeling angry at this moment. Thank you for letting me vent....
Karen


----------



## AmbikaGR

fight4usmak said:


> It's almost as though I'm searching for that coldness to make it easier on myself, how insensitive is that?!
> Hugs,
> Karen


 
Karen it is not a coldness, it is the single WARMEST thing we can get to do for them. It frees themof all their pain and suffering, nothing more loving than that can we do. BUT it is also the HARDEST thing we ever can get to do. It is NOT insensitive at all, it really is not.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen... one of the wondrous things about our sweet furbabies is that they live only in the moment. Their enjoyment is now.... laying in your lap and looking in your eyes. They have no forboding of the future. However, he will pick up on your emotions, so as best you can..... try to live in the moment with him, love him , spoil him and do whatever makes him happy. There is no right and wrong about letting them go..... listen to him.... really listen to his soul and he'll tell you when.
Many hugs to you and Mak.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Dogs live in the Precious Present (http://www.livinglifefully.com/flo/flopreciouspresent.htm) Read it when you have time, not now. Spend your time now with Mak. Know that he lives in the here and now which is why it is not insensitive to let them go. 

I understand your anger - very well, and we all have to hold on to the anger to some extent and make sure research is done to cure this insidious disease. 

Hugs to you, I know you are hurting so much.


----------



## AmbikaGR

fight4usmak said:


> Does he know he's dying? What's going through his mind? Is he wishing he could run, swim, play, do all the things he's used to doing? Is he sad that he's leaving us? I'm terrified that he knows what's happening. I look at this massive shaven part of his abdomen, and I can see this horrible cancer mass and I just want to scream!!! I want to cut it out and tell him it's all gone. I know it's just eating away at him. Why oh why, throughout all these years and money raised, have they not been able to find a cure for his disgusting disease?! How many more people and animals will be diagnosed with this evil? I know how far we have come, how many lives are saved every minute because of the advances that have been made, but when will there be a cure. I'm filled with so many emotions, I guess I'm feeling angry at this moment. Thank you for letting me vent....
> Karen


Again Karen I feel I know some of what you are feeling at this time and I know how much it hurts and angers and shocks and devastates. 
It was just over two years ago I went thru a similar experience as I told you. I was not on this forum at the time but on another list I kept posting updates and asked for help suggestions. When I realized she was not going to make it I had to do something positive for her, so I posted a small brag on that list just before I left to say my final good bye. It really felt good to share her in a different light. Try posting a brag "special moment" you had with Mak. Maybe even start it in a new thread to put a whole different light on it. It may help you at this moment, it did me.


----------



## Florabora22

Karen, I am so sorry you and Mak are going through this. Cancer is such an ugly, ugly disease. I have been thinking of you and Mak since the day you made your first post, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so very sorry and sad to hear about the turn of events. My deepest heartfelt sympathies to you. As others have said, cherish these last few days together and try not to think about what is to come. Please take comfort in knowing you've done everything you could and that your beloved Mak doesn't know what is happening. It is the greatest last gift of love to help them gently pass on to the rainbow bridge.
All of our bridge dogs will be there to greet Mak and take him under their wing.

(((HUGS))) to you and Mak.


----------



## timberwolf

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about Mak. Losing them is never easy and I know you don't know how you will get through this. You will, as hard as it is. You are in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

More tears for Mak and you and your family. 

Is the price we pay worth what we get in return... for me, absolutely. 

For now, enjoy the time you still have together.


----------



## Ljilly28

fight4usmak said:


> Does he know he's dying? What's going through his mind? Is he wishing he could run, swim, play, do all the things he's used to doing? Is he sad that he's leaving us? I'm terrified that he knows what's happening. I look at this massive shaven part of his abdomen, and I can see this horrible cancer mass and I just want to scream!!! I want to cut it out and tell him it's all gone. I know it's just eating away at him. Why oh why, throughout all these years and money raised, have they not been able to find a cure for his disgusting disease?! How many more people and animals will be diagnosed with this evil? I know how far we have come, how many lives are saved every minute because of the advances that have been made, but when will there be a cure. I'm filled with so many emotions, I guess I'm feeling angry at this moment. Thank you for letting me vent....
> Karen


I have been with three beloved goldens, a kitty, and two horses at their ends, and I truly believe that as long as their pain is controlled, they do not fear dying or have some instinct about what is happening with the vet or feel any sense of betrayal etc- the things I would fear for them to feel. I really believe that putting an animal to sleep rather than allowing suffering keeps our faith with them, and my personal experiences have born that out. It is terribly hard on the humans, but perhaps mother nature prepares animals, and Mak already knows? With my dogs and horses, I held them in my arms and sang to them and talked in an upbeat tone. 

I do think they can pick up easily on human upset and become upset themselves, so keeping friendly and cheerful is good if you can possibly dig down deep and do it through the tears streaming down your face(With my golden Raleigh, who had hemangisarcoma of the spleen, I cried so hard on the way home I had to pull over and throw up, but yet it was peaceful at the time and peaceful now in my memory. I am so glad I found it in myself to let him go.) 

It takes bravery to face the end of life, and it taps into many levels of terror and loss. Yet, the moments themselves can be like squinting at myseries and strangley peaceful and right. Your vet will put Mak into a sound sleep first, so he will not know any fear or pain. 

I am so very sorry about this.


----------



## pburchins

Karen,

I am so sorry. We had to make a tough decision in February with our Golden of 13 years on Valentines day. To say it was the worse day of my life is an understatement. My boy Riker had a brain tumor and there was nothing we could do. All I could do was help him and be with him. The last words he heard were " it's ok and your a good boy" and he was hugged by my wife and I. It was peaceful and painless but it was not easy. I still hurt and I still cry (like right now).

The quietness of our house was horrible. We realized it was just a house now because he made it a home. We have a new puppy (Riley) right now but he will never replace Riker nor do I expect him to. After 13 years I forgot how difficult it was to deal with the craziness of a puppy.

I have felt sorry for myself the past few months because he is not here to take care of me. I have been recovering from a back injury in which I have had 3 surgeries. He has taken care of me the past 2 years 24/7. If I am in severe pain on the couch at 3 am he was there lying next to me on the floor to make sure I was ok. In fact, when I came home from my surgeries I have a small pill bottle that attaches to my key ring. My wife put a few percocets in the pill bottle and attached it do his collar. She knew he was always with me. If I got into trouble and I was away from my pills he was always there in case of emergency or I was upstairs and my meds were downstairs. 

You are definately in my thoughts and prayers. To be honest, the people who make the comments like he is just a dog is someone who has never had the love of a dog especially a golden.

I hope and pray that you and Mak get that miracle !

Patrick


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Does he know he's dying? What's going through his mind? Is he wishing he could run, swim, play, do all the things he's used to doing? Is he sad that he's leaving us? I'm terrified that he knows what's happening. I look at this massive shaven part of his abdomen, and I can see this horrible cancer mass and I just want to scream!!! I want to cut it out and tell him it's all gone. I know it's just eating away at him. Why oh why, throughout all these years and money raised, have they not been able to find a cure for his disgusting disease?! How many more people and animals will be diagnosed with this evil? I know how far we have come, how many lives are saved every minute because of the advances that have been made, but when will there be a cure. I'm filled with so many emotions, I guess I'm feeling angry at this moment. Thank you for letting me vent....
> Karen


I believe that everything he is doing is for you - that he is fighting and simultaneously losing his strength. I believe that he needs to know that he has your permission to go. I also believe that he will accept it as your greatest gift to him, so that he will not have to fight what he cannot defeat.
He is a good boy. A _very _good boy.


----------



## laprincessa

:--sad:

There are no words. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## bellagr

karen,
i'm sooooooo sorry to read about mak(((( my bella is just under 2 years old and i don't know what i would do if i were in ur shoes....she just came in the room and i gave her a BIG hug for u.
what makes losing pets so hard is that they can't speak and say goodbye to you.
there's a lab cross breed that lives on our street and he's about 15 yrs old-a couple of months ago they removed a big tumour from his shoulder, and i mean big-the stitches were at least 15cms long. he still comes for his walks with bella and me-most vets and owners wouldn't have bothered, they would have said he's too old, not worth it etc etc...if only animals could speak...
remember the good times, his smiling face and thank god for every mintue you spend with your family and ur other golden.


----------



## Ruby'smom

I am so so sorry to here about Mak every second of his life with you is precious, you need to spend your time now collecting together all your special moments together and you will have all those memories with you as you continue your own life until you meet him again at the bridge
I was once told something that will always stick in my mind at times like this and thats 
"better a minute too early than a second to late" 
you owe it to Mak to make that decision when the time is right, it will be the hardest decision in the world to make and although it is hard you have to put Mak before yourself, stay as positive as you can and make sure you talk to him, tell him its ok to go and that you love him, as he falls asleep
it makes all the diference when you look back on it all later on 
I shall keep you both in my thoughts and prayers 
keep strong (((( hugs )))))


----------



## Nanika

Tears falling here in northern BC...Karen, know that we are sending you love and strength during this difficult time. I hope that you can enjoy the next few days together and save the grieving for later.


----------



## kgiff

fight4usmak said:


> Does he know he's dying? What's going through his mind? Is he wishing he could run, swim, play, do all the things he's used to doing? Is he sad that he's leaving us? I'm terrified that he knows what's happening.


I think they know. And I think they accept it much better than we do. 

I've had a 12 week old puppy look at me and ask me to be put of his misery. 

My 2 and a half year old who was miserable and not eating for weeks before hand... put on a happy face, ate breakfast, and posed for pictures they day we put him down. I'm pretty sure he knew and didn't want us to be sad. I'm pretty sure it's because of him that we have our Cisco now. He may have only been here with us for 30 months, but he holds a special place in our hearts and always will. His collar and favorite toy still sit in my closet.

Just remember all the good times you've had with him.


----------



## daisydogmom

<<<HUGS>>>...tears in my eyes as I read each post from you. I have been thinking about you and your Mak. Like others have said, please enjoy every moment. I sincerely regret that I didn't do this with my old Sadie girl. I just remember walking around sobbing and being miserable instead of truly enjoying our last days together (I am so not proud of this.). Boy, I wish could turn back the hands of time... I am continuing to pray for you and Mak. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Hudson

Karen enjoy your the precious moments with Mak, I am sure they are brave for us and are so wise, when my Jessie's time was near, he managed to take me on a walk we once did, I will never forget it. 4 years later his collar is still under my pillow.
.......It is okay to be angry, it is okay to grieve, but try to find the extra bit of strength for Mak and if a miracle is not to be (and I pray that there will be one)you are giving him the greatest gift of love to let him run free.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## ppayne

My heart love and prayers goes out to you and Mak Karen. My eyes are also crying for you, because I have experienced the awful pain of losing my most beloved friend.

I too am praying for a miracle, but a miracle has already happened. Mak came into your life and gave you beautiful memories that will last with you forever. That is something that will never be taken away.

You are in my prayers, Patty


----------



## fostermom

I don't even have the words to say how sorry I am. Two years old is just too young. It seems so unfair. But then I think about the fact that he has had you and your love for that time. And realize what a lucky boy he is!


----------



## Finn's Fan

What a great tragedy that your youngster will be leaving for the Bridge. Hold him, kiss him, feed him anything he might like and know that, despite the high price in heartbreak for you, Mak is grateful that you have the strength to eliminate his suffering. Gentle kisses from me to your boy, may he have a peaceful passing....


----------



## mybuddy

HI Karen

Jo Ellen let all of us know about Mak in another thread. I just cant tell you how deeply sorry I am and feel that I just dont have the right words for you. It is just so hard to wrap my mind around, this whole situation with your sweet boy. I am SO sorry and feel deeply what you are feeling.

Hug your boy for us ok? Thinking of you. I am so sorry.

Love
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## mybuddy

I did think of something

Do you believe in angels?

He is so young....do you suppose he was sent here to teach you something? Maybe his job is done is such a short time? I dont know..I sort of believe things this way and helps me make sense out of difficult situations. I always think this way about Buddy because I do actually learn from him. I feel he has so much more to teach me though. I feel sick at the mere thought of not having him in my life. The good thing about this is ( if you believe it )...he will NEVER stop looking over you. Although you wont be able to see him, he will be there.

Another member lost her sweet Beau not not long ago. She feels him all the time and he leaves her tennis balls. She said they started to appear everywhere after he passed on, in the strangest places. He is there. He was her angel.

XO
Vic


----------



## Duke's Momma

My heart aches for you. I just cannot imagine what you must be going through. Cuddle, Cuddle, Cuddle. Smell his skin, his feet, get lost in his beautiful coat. Sometimes life just is not fair. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gold4me

Hi I am so so very sorry to hear about your Mak. I am the one who lost my Beau and I know that he is with me every day and watching over me. Victoria is right about the tennis balls. He was crazy about them and my DH and I keep finding tennis balls in unusual places. Someone told me once that our precious fur kids are always with us we just have to learn to love and enjoy them in a different way. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time. My Beau will be waiting for Mak.


----------



## Thor0918

mybuddy said:


> I did think of something
> 
> Do you believe in angels?
> 
> He is so young....do you suppose he was sent here to teach you something? Maybe his job is done is such a short time? I dont know..I sort of believe things this way and helps me make sense out of difficult situations. I always think this way about Buddy because I do actually learn from him. I feel he has so much more to teach me though. I feel sick at the mere thought of not having him in my life. The good thing about this is ( if you believe it )...he will NEVER stop looking over you. Although you wont be able to see him, he will be there.
> 
> Another member lost her sweet Beau not not long ago. She feels him all the time and he leaves her tennis balls. She said they started to appear everywhere after he passed on, in the strangest places. He is there. He was her angel.
> 
> XO
> Vic


You are so sweet and as I have said before I do believe. I do I do I do!


----------



## gold4me

I have been sitting here thinking about what I could say to help you understand or get through this. There are no words. I know what you are feeling, the pain, the anger, the denial, the questions which have no answers. I do believe they hang on or hide their pain for us and sometimes they need to know that we are ready to let them go to a beautiful and pain free place. I believe our precious fur kids are a gift on loan. Once we have learned what it is they need to teach us they must be returned to God. But because of the love they bring to our lives they remain with us forever. Mak knows how much you love him and how you have cared for him.
You have found people here who understand what you are feeling so reach out, share your Mak with us and lean on us. We are here for you.


----------



## magiclover

I don't think I can add anything that hasn't already been said. Just know that I am keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers as you share your time with Mak. I wish I could be there to just hug you both.


----------



## Noey

I'm so very, very sad for Mak and your family. He is so young. Cancers are a horrible thing. In all that horribleness cancer gives you the ability to say goodbye and let Mak go without further suffering. To be able to ease his suffering is your gift to him…and they know that. 

I have experienced in my life family members pass due to cancer, people and furry alike, and in the end all that sadness… in the end your always blessed with the peacefulness and the knowledge that they will not suffer anymore. 

Make sure you spoil him rotten and love him lots. I’ll be thinking of you and your family, and bless Mak.


----------



## Rogans Mom

I wish I had some advice for you. I had a golden who died from lymphoma at the age of 6. It was a most difficult time for me but somehow I got through it. I just appreciated every moment I had with Rusty. Just love Mak, be happy that he doesn't seem to be affected yet and give him lots of hugs and kisses. I, too, hope you get a more positive prognosis.


----------



## Doodle

Karen,
I just finished reading your story and I am so so sorry for what you are going through. I don't know what to say except to reiterate all of the sympathies offered by the others here. I lost my beloved Chip to cancer last year, so I understand the miriad of emotions you are experiencing. I was so devastated, angry and overall disillusioned by the whole thing I didn't know how I would cope or continue on. But I did...everyone here who has experienced this ugly tragedy did...and you will too. For now, just love Mak and spend every loving moment you can with him showing him how much he means to you. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Romeo1

I'm so, so sorry. Nothing I write can ease the pain so all I can say is I'm sorry. I think some dogs are so special, loving and contribute so much to our lives that they are only with us for a brief time. Theirs is a star that burns brightly and lights us with its glow. Be thankful for the time you had with this wonderful dog, as brief as it has been.

I think the earlier poster may be onto something. Maybe Mak _is_ your angel and now his job is finished, having shared his special brand of magic, his love, teaching you and your family something so special and unique during his brief time. I believe things happen for a reason. When I got my dog, I was more depressed and heartbroken than I'd ever been. I wasn't looking for a dog. I simply did a favor for a friend of a friend's sister who was here with her litter of puppies from out-of-town, and I offered to babysit one for a night since they were staying in a cramped, upstairs apartment. That was it. I could have never found a dog this loving and special if I'd searched the world over. He was my angel and he saved me. 

I can tell Mak is one of those "special ones", so this story really tears me up. He knows how much you love him. Take solace in knowing that because of you, he has never known hunger, fear or pain -- only love. Many dogs can live an entire life and never have 1/10 of the love I know you have shown him so he is a very lucky dog. Luckier than most.

Thanks for sharing your story with us. I believe it hits home with everyone here. I won't take one day --one moment-- for granted with mine, who is not much older than Mak. For whatever time he is meant to be here with me, I vow to cherish every moment.

I pray you find strength to get through this, to be strong for Mak and your family. Follow your heart and you will never go wrong. 

You and Mak are in our thoughts and prayers and we are with you in spirit. God bless you and your sweet angel of a puppy, Mak.


----------



## Waggily Tail

My heart aches for you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about Mak. They are never with us long enough, but situations like this are especially heartbreaking. I really don't know what to say. Just know that I am keeping Mak, you, and the rest of your family in my thoughts. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## justmejanis

Karen,

I first joined a GR forum for the same reason. My beloved Spencer was diagnosed with a terribble cancer at age three. We took him to a wonderful teaching hospital, Colorado State University in Fort Collins. We tried everything yet were unable to save him. He was my child. Every post you have written has broken my heart as I understnad all too well. We lost Spencer just a few months after his terrible diagnosis.

There are really no words. I just wanted to tell you I understnad your agony. Cherish the moments you have left with your beloved boy and the memories that will remain for a lifetime.

I am so, so sorry. I truly understand.


----------



## Nan

Please accept my hope for a divine passing for your dearly beloved dog.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very sorry to hear about Mak's diagnosis. Cherish every minute you have with him. You've found the right support group for you in your time of need as everyone here can understand.


----------



## Kohanagold

Oh gosh!! I'm so sorry!! I know that hardly makes it better, but my heart is breaking for you having read this thread. No matter how long we have them, its never long enough, but 2 yrs is hardly fair.

Please know that many many of us have been where you are, and had to make the decision for our beloved pet and when is the time to go. Mak has given you so much, and he will always hold a piece of your heart. I also believe that they watch over us and do great work from up there. He will be with you to help you though this. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. Treasure your remaining moments with him and know that you are doing the right thing for him. Its a very unselfish thing to have to do. We're all here for you in this difficult time. BJ


----------



## avincent52

Karen
Again, let me say how sorry I am about Mak, and how you should be sure to take care of yourself.

The other thing to remember in this is not to forget your son, and even your husband. You've told us that this has been very tough on you. And it has been. It's also incredibly tough on them. Your son saying "At least it's not one of us," strikes me as a mature, and nuanced statement. Sure, he's trying to make you feel better, but at the same time, the suddenness of Mak's illness--and your reaction to it--has got to be really scary for him, no matter how cool he tries to play it. 

So make sure that you do what you can to give them their own chance to say goodbye, and to be angry and sad and to grieve. It sounds like they're trying to be strong for you, and while that's noble, it might not be so healthy to keep it all bottled up. As you know, they love Mak as much as you do.

We're here for you--and them--of course. My son is about the same age, and he's happy for any excuse to get on the computer. Maybe your son would like to post here, or help choose pics for a tribute page to Mak. Or just read some of the posts. He might express things to total strangers that he can't say to his Mom or Dad. And he might find some comfort in knowing that that hundreds of people all over the world have come together to celebrate his wonderful dog's life and share his pain at his sickness. 

best,
allen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

avincent52 said:


> Karen
> Again, let me say how sorry I am about Mak, and how you should be sure to take care of yourself.
> 
> The other thing to remember in this is not to forget your son, and even your husband. You've told us that this has been very tough on you. It's also incredibly tough on them. Your son saying "At least it's not one of us," strikes me as a pretty complex statement. Sure, he's trying to make you feel better, but at the same time, the suddenness of Mak's illness--and your reaction to it--has got to be really scary for him, no matter how cool he tries to play it.
> 
> So make sure that you do what you can to give them their own chance to say goodbye, and to be angry and sad and to grieve. It sounds like they're trying to be strong for you, and while that's noble, it might not be so healthy. They love Mak as much as you do.
> 
> We're here for you--and them--of course. My son is about the same age, and he's happy for any excuse to get on the computer. Maybe your son would like to post here, or help choose pics for a tribute page to Mak. Or just read some of the posts. He might express things to total strangers that he can't say to his mom or dad. And he might find some comfort in knowing that that hundreds of people all over the world have come together to celebrate his wonderful dog's life and share his pain at his sickness.
> 
> best,
> allen


Great thoughts and ideas Allen. Karen, we're still sending lots of prayers from our house.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen, I am so sorry for you, I had my Bobby PTS on News Years Eve, I didn't even have time to prepare myself. He had hemangiosarcoma, what more can I say cancer
is a horrible disease. Please take care of yourself, I too became very ill after I lost my son and was put on many meds, but the pain was still there. It's been a little over 3 months and I am healing it takes time and faith and it did help that we got a rescue
March 1.
Give Mak many HUGS & KISSES from us, God will be with you and help you and your family through this.


----------



## artbuc

Bob Dylan said:


> Karen, I am so sorry for you, I had my Bobby PTS on News Years Eve, I didn't even have time to prepare myself. He had hemangiosarcoma, what more can I say cancer
> is a horrible disease. Please take care of yourself, I too became very ill after I lost my son and was put on many meds, but the pain was still there. It's been a little over 3 months and I am healing it takes time and faith and it did help that we got a rescue
> March 1.
> Give Mak many HUGS & KISSES from us, God will be with you and help you and your family through this.


We lost Buster to hemangio on Sept 30th. He was my best friend. He and I had been together 24/7 since I retired in 2000. We weren't sure about getting another dog but living in our empty house for 5 months was simply horrible. We brough Rocky home from the Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue on March 13. He is a great dog and he fills our house with joy. No dog will ever replace Buster but Rocky has made life worth living again. You have my understanding and heartfelt best wishes.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so sorry for Mak's diagnosis. My tears are flowing because I know how you feel. Like everyone else has said it is the greatest last gift you can give him to release him of his pain. I know how hard it is and the anguish, a friend of mine who is a vet tech told me that I must take on the pain so that my Daisy can be pain free by releasing her. Take the rest of the time you have left with him and do all of the things he enjoys,try to focus on right now. It really helped me to make a scrap book of Daisy, pictures, locks of hair, favorite bandana, etc. I look at it often. My thoughts and prayers are with you both at this difficult time.


----------



## VanZweden

Sorry to hear that , Praying for u


----------



## fight4usmak

Once again, I don't know where to begin thanking you all for the outpoor of warmth, comfort and hope you have all provided us with. Though I have only been introduced to you all on this forum, I feel as though you are all going through this journey with us and therefore, a part of our family. Allen, my son has been reading all the posts along with me, and he too, is amazed at the fact that all these strangers that have never met Mak before, are praying for him and his family. You're absolutely right about what you said in regards to my son needing to grieve as well. To be honest, when he breaks down is when I step up to the plate. I can turn the tears off in a heartbeat to be strong for him. I think it's a great idea to have him post something, I'll have him do so after school today. His outlook, insight, perspective and imagination are amazing to me. As for Mak, he is proving to be a fighter! In the last 24 hours he has been eating non-stop, I've even been putting peanut butter in his kong, like when he was a puppy. He has been in the park playing and chasing our other dog, and he's proving to us that he's not ready to go anywhere! He's sleeping a lot, but that's okay because he's playing a lot. He's on medication, but still, he still is proving to us that he has that zest for life. I called the Vet this morning and told her that he is NOT going anywhere tomorrow, he not ready in the least. She of course had to remind me of how quickly that can change, but you know what, I'm slowly learning to take this day to day and follow Mak's lead. I'm going to the shelter now to walk the dogs that are behind bars, let them escape for a little while, as they remind me of just how lucky my Mak has been for his short life.
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## amy22

Oh Karen I am so glad to hear the news that Mak is having fun, eating and playing! I dont think he wants to go yet!! He has some more playing to do! What great news in the face of such a terrible disease. I am happy! Enjoy your days with Mak...just take one day at, one moment at a time...enjoy the time you all heave!
xxoo Amy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Good for you. This last post shows your strength and resolve for Mak and your family. Taking it day by day is the only way.......as long as he is enjoying his life and not suffering, there is love to give ( and get) and playing to do. He will let you know, and I feel sure that the strength of your love with give you the wherewithall to do what is best for him.
Many prayers and hugs from our house.


----------



## Debles

Praying for Mak. I am so sorry for his diagnoses but so glad he's fighting and enjoying life, one day at a time. That's all any of us have!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh gosh, I was so hoping for a reprieve today for Mak and you, knowing tomorrow is Thursday ... and look at this. How wonderful for you. I'm very happy about this


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I tried so hard not to come back here to hear your sad news. My heart breaks for you. I wish I could take it all away and make it better. I like to "fix" things and I know there are some things in life that I cannot "fix." Know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers and that Mak, no matter where he lives, whether it be with you in body or spirit, will live within you... forever....


----------



## Romeo1

fight4usmak said:


> Once again, I don't know where to begin thanking you all for the outpoor of warmth, comfort and hope you have all provided us with. Though I have only been introduced to you all on this forum, I feel as though you are all going through this journey with us and therefore, a part of our family. Allen, my son has been reading all the posts along with me, and he too, is amazed at the fact that all these strangers that have never met Mak before, are praying for him and his family. You're absolutely right about what you said in regards to my son needing to grieve as well. To be honest, when he breaks down is when I step up to the plate. I can turn the tears off in a heartbeat to be strong for him. I think it's a great idea to have him post something, I'll have him do so after school today. His outlook, insight, perspective and imagination are amazing to me. As for Mak, he is proving to be a fighter! In the last 24 hours he has been eating non-stop, I've even been putting peanut butter in his kong, like when he was a puppy. He has been in the park playing and chasing our other dog, and he's proving to us that he's not ready to go anywhere! He's sleeping a lot, but that's okay because he's playing a lot. He's on medication, but still, he still is proving to us that he has that zest for life. I called the Vet this morning and told her that he is NOT going anywhere tomorrow, he not ready in the least. She of course had to remind me of how quickly that can change, but you know what, I'm slowly learning to take this day to day and follow Mak's lead. I'm going to the shelter now to walk the dogs that are behind bars, let them escape for a little while, as they remind me of just how lucky my Mak has been for his short life.
> (((Hugs)))
> Karen


That is AWESOME news! Wow. So glad to hear Mak is feeling well and not going anywhere tomorrow. I'm still thinking about and praying for Mak. Keep us posted! :wave:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Just stopping by to check in and let you know I am constantly thing of you, Mak and your family. You are obviously an incredibly strong lady and I am in awe of you. Give Mak a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Thor0918

Day by day, hour by hour and minute by minute. That's all we have here on this precious thing we call earth. Emjoy them all. There are lessons to be learned...


----------



## Nanika

Thor0918 said:


> Day by day, hour by hour and minute by minute. That's all we have here on this precious thing we call earth. Emjoy them all. There are lessons to be learned...


 
Well said. I hope that you can continue to enjoy your time with Mak. You and your family and Mak remain in my prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So glad Mak is having a good day. My wish is that it could be the beginning of many more. Enjoy every single second!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Do take it day by day...and enjoy every single moment. It has been and will continue to be an emotional rollercoaster for you all. Mak will let you know when it is time. For now...soak up all of the love he has to give and remember that his life is not without purpose no matter how brief. I believe that they are with us for a reason....to teach us lessons. I always say that I learned more about life, love and sadly loss, from my angel Kody than from any human I know. We are the lucky ones really...to have them in our lives. I will continue to keep Mak, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## avincent52

Karen
Glad to hear Mak's doing better today. 
And we'd love to hear from your son. My 12-year old Ethan wasn't really interested in the idea of having a dog, but once Tessie came, he's been her best friend and guardian angel. I'll bet your son does the same for Mak. 
Dogs are wonderful in that they help us get our of our own heads, and no one needs that more than a pre-teen boy. 
It's not easy, but you're doing the right thing. 
best
Allen


----------



## Hudson

Karen, just checking in today to see how Mak is doing, ......such great news your little fighter is not ready to go anywhere. Follow his lead and you and your family enjoy every single minute you are blessed with having Mak with you. Reading your post I can see your strength and devotion to both Mak and your son. Bless you for being such a loving and compassionate person. Gentle hugs to your sweet boys!


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,
I am so happy to hear that Mak is doing so well. It is good that he is playing and eating, both good signs. My vet told me when they can do that then it is not the time. You are a strong woman and Mom and I am glad that we can help alittle with our postings. Take each day and make some happy memories and lots of pictures so years from now you can look back. I have a better feeling today about him than yesterday.


----------



## Ljilly28

Does Mac have a pain patch? Something like Fentanyl can help you be sure he is not in pain. It's hard to tell with stoic goldens.


----------



## Fidele

So glad Mak (_and thus you and your family)_ is having a good day! I know you'll enjoy it! I look forward to hearing similar happy news in the days to come! ((((HUGS)))) No, I'm not ignoring the inevitable, just seizing the moment!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Good News! Keep going day by day...Give that Mak boy a Big Hug from Tailer n Me, K? Prayers still heading your way. Keep us posted, Please.


----------



## fight4usmak

Hi!
Thanks for writing really nice things about Mak and making us feel better. I read lot of them and lots of people have had dogs die too and I'm really sorry for everyone thats felt as sa d as we do. It's really sad and I've never cried so much and I'm spending as much time as I can with Mak. I get really sad thinking of everything we did and were supppsed to dothis summer together. I thgouth he would be here to say good bye when I go to college. Even though I'm really sad and crying a lot I'm not nearly as bad as my Mom she needs to eat and take care ofherself. Anyway, he's doing really good now playing and eating a lot of peanut butter lol I cleaned to pool today and he went in it so that was good and I took pics. It's harder when he has some good days and some bad days cause then we get our hopes up and then we get our hopes smashed!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again for everyone caring.
Ryan
P.S. Goldens rule lol


----------



## fight4usmak

Oh and one more thing. I am the Pointguard and Team Captain for our school basketball team and I got to choose our team's maskot. Of course I picked Mak to be our maskot so everyone on our team is really sad as well.
Ryan


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Oh and one more thing. I am the Pointguard and Team Captain for our school basketball team and I got to choose our team's maskot. Of course I picked Mak to be our maskot so everyone on our team is really sad as well.
> Ryan


 
What a wonderful tribute to Mak, Ryan! You are a fortunate young man to have such a great dog, and more importantly, your Mom and Dad are blessed to have such an incredible son! And Mak is _very _lucky, and believe me, he knows it.


----------



## SoGolden

Ryan,
I am sure Mak is very proud that you are his boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Ryan..... I'm so glad you came on and posted. It's always very sad to lose someone you love. But you will find that you carry them in your heart forever. Goldens are such special animals and even us adults find that they teach us so many life lessons....... how to live and love every day, to enjoy playing, working, loving, just BEING. Most of all they are kind and gentle and give their love and hearts to those in their pack. That's something we should all try to do too. Enjoy your sweet boy Mak.... the love he and your family share will always be there, even when his physical body can't anymore. Give your Mom some extra hugs..... it will be good for both of you. Please come visit with us whenever you want.

Hugs, Betty


----------



## mybuddy

Hi Ryan

Wow, you are quite the young man! I am So impressed with what you have written, most especially your concern for your mom. She is very lucky to have a son like you! Losing a pet is a very difficult thing to go through. Gosh, I remember when I was young, losing a pet was the most difficult thing for me. I recall being so grief stricken and thought at the time I would never get over the sadness...but do you know what? The older I became, the more I realized that it wasnt actually sadness I was feeling...I think it was love! And do you know another thing? When those feelings come and you want to cry....do it because it means that Mak is paying you a visit. They are tears of love my dear....shower your sweet Mak with them!
You have an amazing family Ryan and welcome to our family. :smooch:

Thinking of you
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hi Ryan,

I'm so sorry...Please give Mak a hug for me and know that you, Mak, and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Everyday, I will pray for one more day for Mak :heartbeat


----------



## timberwolf

Karen and family, I am so happy that you will have more time with Mak. You are right, he's not ready to go yet. Take it one day and a time and know that when the time comes, you will do what is best. Give Mak a big hug for all of us and take care of yourself and your family. You owe it to Mak to care of his family. My prayers are with you all.
Sherri


----------



## Waggily Tail

Thank you for sharing your heart ache & reminding us to cherish what we have.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so glad to hear that Mak is eating and having a good day and that you will have more time with him. As others have said you will know when the time comes that you will have to help him to the bridge, he will tell you. Until then live, love and enjoy Mak!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Thank you for posting, Ryan. Please know that we are all very sad for you to lose Mak at such a young age. Sometimes this stuff happens, no reason, no blame. I'm hoping your whole family can gather together and hug yourselves through this!


----------



## goldenluver

Hi Ryan,
I want to tell you how amazing you are. I think your mom said you were 13, I have a 14 yr old daughter who went through what you are going through when she was 10, when we lost our first golden. I know how your mom is feeling about not being able to eat or sleep, I did the same thing. I know it's sad and hard to go through but she does have to try to eat a little so she can stay strong for him. I wish I can make it all better. Please give Mak a hug and tell him he has lots of friends here. You will all be in my prayers. Glad that Mak is having a good day and that he's enjoying his peanut butter.


----------



## avincent52

Ryan
You're a really smart and thoughtful young man and your parents should be proud of you. 
We already know that Mak is and always will be.
One thing to remember is that Mak made you guys a pack, and you'll always be that no matter what. Treat each other the way Mak treated you and that's the best way you can honor him.
And don't worry about your mom too much. She's tougher than she lets on.

If you feel like it, we'd also love to hear some of your happy and funny Mak stories, and maybe even share a few pictures (they're pretty easy to post if they're on your computer.) You can feel free to start a new thread that's devoted solely to the wonderful life you and Mak shared. 

best
Allen


----------



## amy22

Hi Ryan,
What a great post..I can tell how much you love Mak..and your Mom. What a great son you are Just enjoy Mak for the time you have with him. He sounds like hes a wonderful dog and I am so very sorry that he may not be with you for as long as you all would like. Please play with him and love him each and every minute you can..you will both enjoy it and it will make you happier. xxoo


----------



## gold4me

Ryan your post was wonderful. Your sweet Mak is very lucky to be in your family. Losing a pet is so very hard but when you have a wonderful family it really helps. A time will come when you can remember the wonderful days you had with Mak. Just take each day one at a time. Enjoy being with Mak and take hundreds of pictures. My thoughts are with Mak, you and your family.


----------



## Hudson

Hi Ryan,what a lovely post ,Mak is so very lucky to have such a loving, caring boy and you of course have been blessed to have this gorgeous golden in your life. It is so nice that you are so understanding and caring towards your Mum. We are all thinking of you ......even in Australia ..... so hug Mak gently from his Aussie friends and tell him how special he is. How amazing Mak enjoying his swimming, you will one day be able to smile,remember and treasure these special times.


----------



## Blaireli

Hey there, Ryan. I want to start out by saying that your parents are so lucky they have you and I'm positive they are prouder of you than you can even imagine. What you're going through right now is incredibly difficult, but the fact that you're looking past your grief to be concerned about how your Mom is handling this speaks to the boy that you are and the man that you are becoming. What a kind and loving soul you have. Please know that we are all keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers as you spend this time with Mak and prepare to send him to the Bridge. What a wonderful place that must be, where all of our loved ones are healthy and happy, without a care in the world. Chasing tennis balls, swimming in endless lakes, rolling on clouds, etc. Most importantly, though, they are completely pain free. You have to know in your heart that the love you feel for Mak is reciprocated and he will miss you as much as you will miss him. Fortunately, he will be waiting for you at the Bridge, until you can all be together again.


----------



## Allan's Girl

I read your post and just started crying. I will be praying for Mak


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so sorry you are going through this. We have a seizure puppy that we have to live a day at a time for. I am so glad you are getting some extra time to say good bye. We are thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers. Please take care.


----------



## Carmen

Gosh, what a terribly sad thread. And such a lovely letter from you Ryan. Hugs to you all. Mak is so fortunate to have a family who love him so much.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Ryan, you did a great job with your post. I would love to see Mak picture in his pool. Mascot Mak...what a wonderful thing! Make you Mom eat & get some rest...You too, K? Hugs to you & you r family & of course Mak.


----------



## fight4usmak

The Vet just called to check on Mak. I told her he's eating great, running around, swimming, just so full of energy. I was so happy when she called. She killed my hope and optimism. She said with Osteosarcoma, which has spread to the lungs, that this could all change over night. She said a couple of weeks at best, a matter of days is more likely. Why couldn't she just be happy for Mak and for us, why did she have to break my heart again. Each morning I wake-up, my stomach feels horrible I get this pain in my heart, because I don't know what to expect that day. I was terrified to get up this morning, but he's doing great. Why couldn't she just celebrate these moments with us? How could it be possible that this will all change so suddenly? 
Karen


----------



## Jo Ellen

Your vet means well, I'm sure. She just wants you to be prepared. I think she sees how hard this is for you, she's just trying to keep you level so you don't fall so hard. You know?

If that's even possible though, huh? To not fall so hard. Yours is one of the saddest stories I've seen on this forum since I started coming here. I look for you everyday now. And honestly, I cry. How I wish I could do something.

:heartbeat


----------



## Thor0918

Maybe it can. I'm sure she wants to keep you on a level plain so that you are not devistated. Which you will be anyway. You are doing the right thing. Enjoy each moment that you have. I'm so glad Mak is doing so well. He must want more time with you I'll bet you'll hear some cheering from the folks on here!


----------



## jaireen

karen..am so sorry for what you, mak and your family are going thru....just be strong...vets are not gods and miracles do happen...dont let the vets news dampen your spirit...just enjoy every moment you have with mak...youll never know, maybe its your hope, prayers, love and positive thoughts thats been prolonging his life...just pamper or spoil that sweet little pooch and have as much fun as you can....maybe he knows that youre not ready to let him go too thats why he keeps holding on and being strong for everyone else...hes a fighter and hes lucky to have you guys as his family...hugs to all of you and smooches to little mak from ms. dulce here....


----------



## jaireen

would love to see some pictures of your little mak...


----------



## fight4usmak

My husband just called me from work, the Vet called him right after she spoke to me. You are both right, she just wants me tobe prepared and is very concerned about me. She's afraid I'm still holding on to hope and to a miracle, which I suppose I am, but what's wrong with that? I believe in miracles, our son is a true testament to that. I suffered six miscarriages, was told to look into adoption, that I can't have a baby. Thirteen years ago our miracle was born, a miracle in every sense of the word. 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

Jaireen, I just posted a few more pics of Mak under my profile.


----------



## amy22

Karen, dont let the vet get you down! She is trained to look at thisngs scientifically..it helps her heart to do this..YOU just enjoy each and every day you have with Mak. Dont think about the vet. I want to tell you how nice it was that your son posted here. I can tell he loves you very much. You have raised a wonderful, caring boy and thats a testament to you. Enjoy Mak and my prayers are with you. xxoo Amy


----------



## kwhit

I've been following this thread since it began and it's taken awhile for me to respond. I lost my Savanah to cancer in March of 2008, 2 1/2 months after I lost my father to cancer. I HATE this disease! 

My heart is with you Karen, I know it hurts so bad at times that it feels unbearable. Take each minute...hour...day with Mak as a blessing. He wakes up each day looking forward to what it will bring. They live in the moment, they don't even think about the next hour. They don't fear death the way we do...as long as you're with him, he's content. I believe this with all my heart.

My thoughts are with you during this time. Make some memories.


----------



## fostermom

Enjoy the time you have with him. No need to start mourning before he's gone. Instead, enjoy the smiles that he brings to your face. Give him lots of smooches from us!

I just visited your profile. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Hudson

Karen,I would be reacting just like you, the vet is only helping you prepare for Mak's decline, yes I do want a miracle for you and Ryan too... more than anything ..if only we all could change Mak's destiny we would.
Meanwhile your precious Mak is oblivious to his illness and enjoying every moment,savoring and loving life, enjoy the moment as they will be your treasured memories.
Ryan is a wonderful young man and you should be extremely proud of him it was lovely he posted on the forum.
Your photos of Mak are beautiful, such a gorgeous golden.
Gentle hugs across the oceans to you and Mac


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, you know in your heart what is best for Mak and we all know that you will follow what your heart tells you. Enjoy him, enjoy the time he is with you and know that when the time comes, you will get through this. You, your family, and Mak are never far from my thoughts and always in my prayers.
Sherri


----------



## Augie's Mom

Your vet sounds like a very caring and compassionate person. While I know it is difficult you may want to make whatever arrangements are necessary in advance so it will be easier for you when the time does come. 

It is hard to believe that they are so sick when they are happy and playing like usual. Your heart wants to cling to those moments even though your head knows otherwise. 

Make the most of each and every day, they truly are a blessing.

You and Mak are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grcharlie

Karen I am very sorry. Just say I know your feelings. I have not been able to read though the pages. It still hurts for me...whew....water works are starting. I lost my Charlie girl the year before Lucy (just this passed November) both of them to cancer. I wish I could do or say something. Just know that many people care and we are praying for you and your Mak. It is not fair at all.

Desiree


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The problem with doctors and vets is that they _have_ to tell us all the bad things that can happen and when they _might_ happen. In the end, they don't always have the final say...Follow your heart...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Do you know that Diamond Rio song "One More Day"? Each day right now is your 'one more day'. And though your one more day may leave you " wishing still, for one more day", know that you are aware and that you are being given a little time to say goodbye and have some good days or hours. That's something. Not everyone gets that, so enjoy every second with no regrets. This has to be so hard. Hug that beautiful boy for all of us.


----------



## paula bedard

I just reread the thread to catch up with everything. I'm glad that Mak had a bit of a turn around and is enjoying some good days. I am sorry for his diagnosis. Enjoy each moment with him. Your son is a well written young man, you must be very proud. I hope that Mak continues to have good days and beat the odds. I believe in Miracles too. Hugs to you, Mak, and the family.


----------



## Jake'sDad

I dreaded reading today's additions to this thread, and then found, much to my surprise, that things had taken a turn for the better and Mak was having a pretty good day. I know you treasure the time you have with him; I wish I could promise you more. I believe in miracles too, and we surely need one now. You are all in my prayers.
Jon


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Glad that Mak has been having a good day and fingers crossed that he will have lots more. Cancer is such an ugly disease. I have lost 2 dogs to it.


----------



## amy22

Just checking in to see how Mak is doing? And how are you Karen? xxoo


----------



## Romeo1

So nice to hear Mak had another good day today. Give him a hug for me. I think of him each day and say a little prayer. Keep the faith.


----------



## fight4usmak

Hi everyone,

Just checking-in to say that Mak had another great day yesterday, and even better morning today. He's eating great, running, chasing after the Peacocks, wrestling with Kobe, and his tail is up in the air and wagging Though I know what Mak's prognosis is, and I have an incredible amount of respect for all our Vets, still, they are not God. Nobody knows how this is going to play out, they can't know for sure how long Mak has and when his final day will be. Only Mak can show us the way, and for now, he's acting like a puppy again. Also, I only have him on half the recommended pain medication and half of the imflammatory medicine. He's not even close to being on the recommended doseage. I'm going to drive Mak and Kobe to Tahoe, they can play on the beach and we can have lunch together. There's an In-N-Out on the way, I justmight have to get him a bag of fries as well I know, without a doubt, that all of your prayers and good thoughts are reaching Mak and giving him even more incentive to fight! Thank you all again for your prayers, warm thoughts, encouraging words, and for sharing your stories (many of which have touched me so deeply). And of course, thank you for continuing on this journey with us.....
((((Hugs))))
Karen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Karen.... tears of happiness for you and Mak this am. What a wonderful day you have planned. Give your sweet Mak an ear rub from his friends in Dallas. We continue to hold you, Mak and your family in our prayers.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,
Thank you for the great update with Mak. It sounds like another good day and I bet he will love the fries. Cherish all the good days. Your son Ryan sounds like an amazing kid and his post made me cry. Give Mak a big hug from all of us. We feel like we know him too


----------



## jaireen

this is a heartwarming post...am sure mak will have a great day today....thank you so much for the update....you got a fighter there...now lets hope and pray for a miracle...


----------



## Ruby'smom

glad to here he is still going strong bless him


----------



## jaireen

oh, by the way, dont forget to keep yourselves busy creating memories!!!...take as much pictures and videos as you can!!!.... 

have fun!!!....


----------



## Noey

I'm glad your having some fun, have agood outing.


----------



## Tahla9999

fight4usmak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just checking-in to say that Mak had another great day yesterday, and even better morning today. He's eating great, running, chasing after the Peacocks, wrestling with Kobe, and his tail is up in the air and wagging Though I know what Mak's prognosis is, and I have an incredible amount of respect for all our Vets, still, they are not God. Nobody knows how this is going to play out, they can't know for sure how long Mak has and when his final day will be. Only Mak can show us the way, and for now, he's acting like a puppy again. Also, I only have him on half the recommended pain medication and half of the imflammatory medicine. He's not even close to being on the recommended doseage. I'm going to drive Mak and Kobe to Tahoe, they can play on the beach and we can have lunch together. There's an In-N-Out on the way, I justmight have to get him a bag of fries as well I know, without a doubt, that all of your prayers and good thoughts are reaching Mak and giving him even more incentive to fight! Thank you all again for your prayers, warm thoughts, encouraging words, and for sharing your stories (many of which have touched me so deeply). And of course, thank you for continuing on this journey with us.....
> ((((Hugs))))
> Karen


Oh happy happy joy joy!!My prayers will still be with you.


----------



## LaineysMama

This is good news  Glad you are able to have enjoyable days with him - however many those may be!!! Wishing and hoping that there are many to come...


----------



## timberwolf

Mak - Have a great day!!! You too Karen!


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Glad he has had a good few days with many more to come... Hope the weekend is just as enjoyable.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Go enjoy the day!


----------



## Fidele

Hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I have to say, my day is better knowing Mak is having a good day himself


----------



## coppers-mom

Too wonderful for words! I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I hope Mak is able to have many more great days......


----------



## jealous1

Hope y'all have a wonderful day and Mak enjoys those fries!


----------



## McSwede

I'm elated to read that Mak is having a great fun-filled day. Enjoy every moment with him...take lots of pictures. I'm hoping and praying for many more days like this with your beloved Mak. His story has touched all of us very deeply.
Always thinking of you and Mak.

~Jackie


----------



## goldenluver

I'm so happy to hear that Mak is having another good day. Enjoy your time at the beach and tell Mak I hope he enjoys his fries. Praying for more happy days.


----------



## Hudson

Karen ,You and the family have a wonderful day with Mak.......make memories!! I am so happy for you to have this time, my day has started better knowing yours is going to be filled with enjoyment.Hugs to your wonderful puppy Mak!


----------



## KiwiD

So glad to hear Mak is feeling better and is able to do the things he loves, every dog deserves that. Enjoy this time with him and take lots of pics of your precious boy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Just checking in to see how Mak is doing and I see he is getting to go for a day out eating fries, swimming in Tahoe and wrestling wiff his friend. I pray for many more Great days. Where are you going tomorrow? The Ice Cream Shop? Hugs to All of Your Family and Special Ear-Nibble-Woffles from Tailer and me.


----------



## Jo Ellen

If I knew Daisy wasn't going to be with me long, I would definitely be giving her french fries. She loves them  And pizza.

I'm praying for another good day tomorrow for Mak :heartbeat


----------



## amy22

Just checking in..so glad to hear you have another wonderful day planned. I hope you have many many more. (((hugs)))


----------



## Romeo1

Another positive day. So pleased to hear Mak is enjoying himself in this beautiful spring weather. No, doctors don't know everything and I believe in miracles. Just keep taking it one day at the time and making Mak happy. That's all any of us have anyway, one day at a time.


----------



## fight4usmak

Hi Everyone~
I'm hopeful that today is going to be another great day :0) Mak already ate two cups of food and a peanutbutter sandwich (that's where I hide his medicine). We had a weekend planned in Napa and we're going to cancel, however; our friends insisted that we bring Mak with us. We decided to go, and my parents are going to watch Kobe for the weekend (Ryan will be staying with a friend).
You would think I would be sleeping well, knowing that Mak is doing great! That's not the case, at 3:00am I wake-up every morning with this terrible, aching feeling in my stomach. I'm terrified that this will be the day that Mak takes a turn for the worse (as the doctors have predicted). I can't push those thoughts aside, I suppose because we've been having such a great time, I can't believe that time is running out. Boy, you sure find out who your friends are during a time like this. Just about all of our friends have been truly wonderful, so compassionate, understanding and supportive. The Vet at Davis wants us to take Mak to Loomis next week (Loomis Basin Veterinary Hospital) for a check-up, however; we decided that there will be no more trips to the Vet for Mak. There are no more tests to be done, nothing they can do will change the prognosis, so Mak is in our hands now. We don't want to put him through any more scarey trips, enough is enough. I hope everyone has a beautiful weekend and please give your furbabies a hug from Mak and I.
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## goldensmum

Karen, hope you have a good weekend with Mak - so pleased that you are able to use this time to make more memories. In your heart you will know when the time has come, but for now i am sure you will fill Mak's life with joy and love

Take Care


----------



## shanewohl

I, like everyone, am so very sorry to hear about Mak. We recently lost our three year old to mast cell cancer. Scout, like Mak, was the center of our family. We decided to get another goldie, from a different breeder than where we got Scout, while we still had Scout. I believe that was a good choice for our family. I am sure that Scouts wonderfully kind soul was imprinted in our baby Sampson before Scout passed. Also, I know it helped me having Sampson to hold and love while grieving Scout. I looked at getting Sampson as an addition to our family, not a replacment for Scout. Our prayer are with you.


----------



## fight4usmak

Shanewohl,

I just sent you a private message.

Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Karen,

Your strength and determination is amazing! Just keep loving Mak boy everyday and know that when he is gone, the love doesn't stop there! He's giving your beautiful memories to engrave on your hearts for the years to come.

Do me a favor. Go out and buy a special and beautiful candle. Then one evening when all is quiet, light the candle and lay down on the floor and place it between you and Mak. Study the his face, the love there, the light in his eyes.

And do this a few times. Then when his is gone, and times are feeling hopeless, you can light that candle in your special place and trust me, you will see his face there and you can talk with him and share your feelings and feel his warmth.

It is an amazing feeling and the comfort you find will slowly heal your heart so it will hurt less.

Meanwhile, prayers are with you, Mak and your family. And thank you for allowing us to share in this journey. While it's a sad one, it is also a conformation on life and love.


----------



## goldenluver

Jazz & Jules said:


> Karen,
> 
> Your strength and determination is amazing! Just keep loving Mak boy everyday and know that when he is gone, the love doesn't stop there! He's giving your beautiful memories to engrave on your hearts for the years to come.
> 
> Do me a favor. Go out and buy a special and beautiful candle. Then one evening when all is quiet, light the candle and lay down on the floor and place it between you and Mak. Study the his face, the love there, the light in his eyes.
> 
> And do this a few times. Then when his is gone, and times are feeling hopeless, you can light that candle in your special place and trust me, you will see his face there and you can talk with him and share your feelings and feel his warmth.
> 
> It is an amazing feeling and the comfort you find will slowly heal your heart so it will hurt less.
> 
> Meanwhile, prayers are with you, Mak and your family. And thank you for allowing us to share in this journey. While it's a sad one, it is also a conformation on life and love.


 That sure is a wonderful idea, I wish I would of known that when I was losing my Shana, it would of helped.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

fight4usmak said:


> Hi Everyone~
> I'm hopeful that today is going to be another great day :0) Mak already ate two cups of food and a peanutbutter sandwich (that's where I hide his medicine). We had a weekend planned in Napa and we're going to cancel, however; our friends insisted that we bring Mak with us. We decided to go,


Karen,

So glad you have another weekend with Mak. I live in Napa and it should be a beautiful weekend for you. Right now the sun is out, low 60's and is supposed to be in the 80's all weekend. We've been having a lot of wind this week but now it is calm...I think it has settled down for Mak! Blessings to all of you.


----------



## goldenluver

I just wanted to tell you to enjoy your weekend, that was so nice of your friends to have you bring Mak along. Let us know how it all went.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So glad Mak is having another good day. I've lit a candle for him and your family on the site we so often use for those in need. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## paula bedard

Wonderful news! I hope he continues to wag his tail at fate and look the other way!!!


----------



## Romeo1

Jazz & Jules said:


> Do me a favor. Go out and buy a special and beautiful candle. Then one evening when all is quiet, light the candle and lay down on the floor and place it between you and Mak. Study the his face, the love there, the light in his eyes.


An incredibly beautiful idea!


----------



## Hudson

Enjoy your weekend,it is wonderful that your friends want you to bring Mak, make more memories!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good days, big smiles. Happy for you and Mak!!


----------



## timberwolf

*Karen, Have great weekend with Mak.*
*Jazz & Jules, what a wonderful idea. *
*Thanks!*


----------



## fight4usmak

We came home last night rather then today. Everything was going great, Mak was so happy, the weather was beautiful, it was a great day. We decided to take a walk in St. Helena, which is right outside of Napa. We had Mak with us, this man stops and asks if he can pet our dog. He looks up at us with these very sad eyes, and asked what the diagnosis of the mass was. He told us he was a retired Vet from Santa Rosa, which is near to where we were. We said yes, told him what it was, and he told us how sorry he was. He said he was very surprised that Mak was up and about and looked so well. He then proceeded to tell us that young dogs with sarcoma will succumb to this type of cancer, much faster then an older dog. He said it could just be a matter of days, even though he looks so good now. Why, why in the world would someone ruin our day like that?! I can't imagine in a million being so hurtful to someone that is obviously grieving. Perhaps I'm just overly sensitive and bitter right now, I don't know, I don't care, I just wanted to come home. 
Karen
P.S. NapaValleyGolden, I can't believe Mustards is no longer open, that was my favorite place in Napa to eat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Doctors and Vets have a tendency to see things for what they are. They sometimes don't think about the heart break and out comes a list of experiences and what they may see as facts. I'm sure after your conversation he was kicking himself. Or maybe he wasn't. I've seen doctors do the same thing. 

Try not to let them get you down. Enjoy your time with Mak. Mak can prove them wrong!


----------



## mainegirl

i don't know why people have to "rain" on someone's parade. did he say it to make you feel better? NOT, did he say it to prove what a perceptive, awe-inspiring vet he was? probably. i guess i am jaded from teaching, we cannot say negative things about students we have to accentuate the positive stuff and i try to do that in life as well. i don't say things that could cause hurt, of course sometimes it hurts me rather than them?
I hope you will let this pass and focus on the positive. 
next time tell them that you have a network (like sprint) of people praying for mak and for your family and to pi.. off!!!!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Karen! I'm sure this guy meant no ill will! I think in his own way he was just trying to say how blessed you were to have him about and about and having a wonderful day. You're going to find that even the most harmless comments are going to strike a raw cord. Give yourself permission to not take these things to heart, please. Letting things like that eat you up will do nothing but take away from the joy you have with Mak right now.


----------



## Pointgold

I don't believe that the gentleman meant to be cruel, or to ruin your day. He's very likely seen so much of this in his day that he is sadly resigned to it. 
I would suggest Karen, that Mak be on a form of the Cancer Starving Diet - high protein foods, no sugars, and little or no carbohydrates. Dr. Olgilvie of University of Colorado did years of study on the effects of nutrition in dogs with cancer. I have a couple of friends who had good success with his recommendations.

http://www.caninecancer.com/nutrition.html


----------



## fight4usmak

Yes, anything is going to strike a cord with me right now. I'm feeling very sensitive, vulnerable and incredibly frustrated. Laura, thank you for the link, I was just reading it and I told my husband we're going to the store to buy lots of meat and fish. I'm also going to purchase some of the vitamins that are recommended. I have been giving him lots of peanut butter which has sugar in it, I suppose that didn't do him any good (though he does love it!). It's going to be about 90 degrees here today, we'll spend the day in the pool, he loves doing that. Thank you for letting me vent, my emotions are raw right now and I greatly appreciate having a place to come where I can vent. Again, thank you for all the prayers and positive thoughts, I know with all my heart that it's helping Mak to stay strong (as well as myself).
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## 3 goldens

Sometimes thee dogs can surprise you. When my 12 yr old Irish Setter was diagnosed with a very, very agresive bone cancer in is rearleg, we were told we needed to amputate tht day or that in a week's time he wouldprobably not be eating, not be able to getup. See, he had started to limp on Friday and we thought it was his arthritis. Monday he was dragging that leg an we knew it as not arthritis. Our vet took one look as we walked in and he knew. But there was a 1% chance of abcess, so we went x-rays and tests. It was the horrible cancer.

Because of his age and having arthritis in his shoulders, we decided against amputation. We decided to give him a few good days and then let him go. He loved to go to the"beach" which was any water, the real back or the bay where we fish. took him fishing every day that week,and in a coupleof days he had developed abunny hop and stopped dragging that leg. He swam, he chased crabs in shallow waer, he tried to catch shore birds, he tried to eat my bait mullet as I dumpd it out of my bait casting net. 

H had a severe swet toothm, loved fruits and veggies, so we let him have all the no no food--what we had for dessert, so did he--hisown strawberry shortcake, his banana split completwith 3 toppings, whipped cream and cherry, a slie of chocolate cke with ice cream, cookies. He had all the melon, tossed salad, beans, tomates he wanted. At the end of the week, I took him, my vet checked him over and said "We don't have to do it yet."

This went on for exactly 10 weeks. During that time he gained weight, not lost. He loved the beach every single day. One day I caught an underside flounder, released it in about 6" of water and he pounced on it, stuck his head under the water and came up with that flounder (he did kill it). A couple of times he actually pulled speckled trout off my stringer.

Each week I took him in 2-3 times a week or a check (and my vet did not charge me at all) and he would shake his head and say "I don't understand it. But we don't have to do it yet." But the daycame when he was not as actuive on the beach, spent more time laying in the shade of the car that usual. The next morning he went to get on the sofa andfell and I found te hardness in his sholder andknw it had spread. He was limping and I knew it would only be a day or two beforehe wold not be able to use tht leg as he was not ble to use that rear lg and I let him go that day. He enjoyed life to th end.

He had 10 weeks of going to the bech every day for hours. He had all the no no food he loved. Theonly bad ting was he did have to either get hosed off or have a bath when we got back from fising and as much as he loved swimming in the salt water, he did not like baths and I would have to drag him ou of the car when we got home. He would try to rush and get into the houe without his bath, but I had to get the salt water , sand and mud off him. But thoe had to the be most fun 10 weeks of his etir 12 1/2 years beause it was beach every day, no no food every day.

And I always tell folkswith terminal dogs, gie them he best days, weeks or mmonths of their lives, take lots of pitures and you will have such memories of your dog enjoying life to the fullest.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you so much for sharing your story, it has truly inspired me. I love the bit about the flounder, I could see Mak doing just that. What I would give for ten more weeks....I'm going to hold on to what you personally experienced, and know that could also be Mak's fate (wouldnt that be wonderful Also, I just noticed that you have also lost two Goldens at a very young age. It's horrible isnt it?! The sweetest souls have to have such a terrible history with cancer. No matter what, I can't imagine our lives without Goldens.......
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## SunsetSam

Like so many here, I too have lost a doggie to cancer. (although she wasn't young and she wasn't a GR). She had a bone cancer on her jaw. Like you, we waited as long as we could before sending her to the Bridge. We had to find a balance between her quality of life and her pain. In her case, we also had to be careful because the tumor was growing in bone and was going to split open her face at some point, which of course would've been agonizing. So we watched carefully, treated her for pain, and tried to give her the best of life we could-walks, yummy food, hugs, love, kisses, etc...We got the chance to accept what was going to happen as much as we could, then when we could see (literally) that she had to go, it made it a bit easier to let her go. I hope that you get enough time with Mak to reach that point, too. Each day with him is a day of living life to the fullest, and loving him, and accepting that some day he will have to leave, whether that is in 2 days or 2 years, or longer. 

Also, I don't know if this will help or not, but we bought a children's book for my daughter by Cynthia Rylant called "Dog Heaven". We read it often during the time we were losing our Sydney, and I found it comforting to me too....even though it's for children (it's a picture book), it still gives me comfort to visualize what Dog Heaven is like. Maybe you could find it at the library and see if gives you any comfort, too.

I'm so, so sorry about your doggie.  ((((((((Hugs)))))))))))


----------



## jaireen

ive been following your thread and glad that you are creating memories with mak and giving him the best life he could have....please keep us posted all the time...would love to hear how hes doing everyday...


----------



## Hudson

Its 6 am here Karen and every morning before my doggie walks I check in to update on Mak. Glad he is still enjoying life, I dont think the vet meant to hurt you , that is just their way of expressing things. Keep making memories and hope Mak enjoys the pool today.Hugs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Hugs to you! I'm a little more cranky in these situations. Did you ask him for rmedical advice? If not he should have kept it to himself . 

Uness he had something positive to share, he had no right to bring you down (again).


----------



## Romeo1

So sorry this person made such a negative comment to you and one that served no purpose. Whether or not he is desensitized because of his job, it is no excuse to be so insensitive. Try not to let it bring you down. This former vet obviously had a poor bedside manner.

Glad Mak had another fun outing. I think of him every day.


----------



## amy22

Karen..dont let what that man said to you get you down! Just look at your sweet Mak and decide what you are going t do tomorrow!! What memories you are going to make  I knowits so hard but just think of the good times you are having!! I am so happy that you all are having these fun filled days!! My thoughts and prayers continue to be with Mak..I look at this thread every day to see the fun thigs you all are doing!! xxoo


----------



## 3 goldens

Scooter was our first golden he and dropped dead of a heart attack 2 months past his 5t6h birthday. It was such a shock. Then Hunter, the one in Avatar, developed autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver damagae due to his ProHeart6 heartworm prevention injection. He spent 8 days in ICu with a ton of meds, 2 transfusions and became a shell of himself in those days. He went into sweizure and died less than 1 1/2 hours afte I left my visit with him the last day. 

I blamed my self for "killing him". I should have left him on Interceptor, but thought the 6 month injection was safe. Only after his dead--just days short of being 4 yers 2 months old--did I find out it had killed so many dogs, and so many thousands ahd severe reactions. It was pulled from the market 10 months after his death, off for aLmost 4 years, allowed back on last summer with a ton of warnings. Even tho they still claim it was "perfectly safe" the fist timeit was ou, ithas bedn reformulated. 

By the way, I lost my very first dog, an English Setter puppy I got for my 11th birthday (we were quail hunter) to distemper at 8 months. That was such a cruel death for one just beginning her life. The death of any dog rips me up, bt these young ones who should have so many more years of joy ahead of them are the worst.


----------



## fight4usmak

Well today was another great day! Mak and his family went swimming for a good part of the day, went on a couple of walks, went through the Carl's Jr. drive-thru and ordered Mak a double burger (plain, of course), and now we're at home barbequing. My husband and I made up three days worth of food for Mak. It consists of steak burger mixed with cottage cheese, raw egg on top and a little dog food mixed in. After reading the cancer food diet for dogs website, this seemed to be the best meal for Mak. I have to say, I can't remember the last time that my family and I spent so much time together. My son has put aside so much friend time to be with us and Mak. Usually he's with his friends when he's not in school, playing sports or doing homework. Without even asking or suggesting, he decided he wants to make this family time a priority. My husband, well he's something else! We've been married for almost 20 years, and I feel like I just continuously fall in love with him (and not just because he's British and looks like Pierce Brosnan. He has taken so much time off from work (it is his own company, so it's not that out of reach), has planned these special outtings with Mak, comes home early in the evenings so we can take Mak on a nice walk or hike before it gets dark, he has skipped meetings and conferences to be at the Vet appts with us, and hasn't even flinched at the cost of the Vet bills (which has reached the thousands). Mak has brought us all together once again. 
Thank you all for being on the journey with us. Knowing that you read my posts to see how Mak is doing, is quite incredible when I think about it. We're receiving prayers from all over the Country, all over the WORLD! Truly amazing!
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## gold4me

Wow, you gave me goose bumps reading your last post. Mak is so lucky to be in your family but I truly believe he has given a special gift to you family. This is a time you all will NEVER forget and Mak has made that possible. I have a smile on my face for all of you.


----------



## Fidele

And just think how happy Mak is that he has brought his family closer together! What a gift your sweet golden boy has given you! You all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm so happy to hear you and Mak had another great day. And so sorry about the insensitive man in St. Helena . People just don't think.

Oh, and Mustards is just closed temporarily, they had a kitchen fire. 

Continuing to send positive thoughts your way...


----------



## Nanika

So glad to hear that all of you are taking things one day at a time and making every moment count. I check in several times a day looking for updates but I don't often post. You, your family and Mak are in my prayers and thoughts daily.


----------



## Packleader

Wow, I was gone most of the day to got to my Aunt's B-day party, and when we finally got home I got right on the computer to check on Mak. It's taken about an hour to get caught up...and boy is it worth it. I am thrilled to here of your outings. He is an angel. I to believe God puts them in our lives for a reason. There is something to learn from each and every one of them. It is truely amazing. It is so easy to get mad and question the reasoning behind why they are sometimes taken away from us so early and that goes for humans too. Why, why, why we ask. While we are here on earth I don't believe we will know the answer to that. When it is our turn to go, I think maybe then we will know. I found this article very calming. It was posted on another thread from one who just lost their 12yr old. Do pets go to heaven? http://www.kvbc.com/Global/story.asp?s=4687646 
Big hugs and kisses to that sweet boy of yours!!!!!!!! We are praying for Mak and your family.


----------



## Hudson

It seems Mak has given you a wonderful gift of quality family time to appreciate things we all take advantage of at times. You have family to be proud of Karen, so thoughtful ,giving and loving. Glad Mak is enjoying his time and hope he enjoys his special food too.
Sending continued best wishes to you all.You are a wonderful Mum.


----------



## DaveD

Mak is having the time of his life. I am sure he knows just how much you care about him. Enjoy each other.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Karen,
Glad to hear Mak is having some good days! And it's just incredible the way this has made your family pull closer together, it brings tears to my eyes to read your posts.
A customer of mine had a yellow lab, 11 years old, diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma that had tumored in her heart. The vets said she'd live, at the best case, another 3-4 weeks.
They lost her 11 months later. And that was 11 good quality, feel good months that they had together.
You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## norabrown

I'm sorry to hear of Mak's prognosis, but so thrilled he is having good days and you and your family are making his days special.


----------



## Packleader

Just checking in on Mak to see how his day is going. Hope your'e out enjoying the day and having some fun!


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that Mak is having another great day. It sounds like Mak has brought your family closer which is another gift he has given you. Hugs for alot more special times together for a very long time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

What a beautiful post for so many wonderful reasons!



fight4usmak said:


> Well today was another great day! Mak and his family went swimming for a good part of the day, went on a couple of walks, went through the Carl's Jr. drive-thru and ordered Mak a double burger (plain, of course), and now we're at home barbequing. My husband and I made up three days worth of food for Mak. It consists of steak burger mixed with cottage cheese, raw egg on top and a little dog food mixed in. After reading the cancer food diet for dogs website, this seemed to be the best meal for Mak. I have to say, I can't remember the last time that my family and I spent so much time together. My son has put aside so much friend time to be with us and Mak. Usually he's with his friends when he's not in school, playing sports or doing homework. Without even asking or suggesting, he decided he wants to make this family time a priority. My husband, well he's something else! We've been married for almost 20 years, and I feel like I just continuously fall in love with him (and not just because he's British and looks like Pierce Brosnan. He has taken so much time off from work (it is his own company, so it's not that out of reach), has planned these special outtings with Mak, comes home early in the evenings so we can take Mak on a nice walk or hike before it gets dark, he has skipped meetings and conferences to be at the Vet appts with us, and hasn't even flinched at the cost of the Vet bills (which has reached the thousands). Mak has brought us all together once again.
> Thank you all for being on the journey with us. Knowing that you read my posts to see how Mak is doing, is quite incredible when I think about it. We're receiving prayers from all over the Country, all over the WORLD! Truly amazing!
> Hugs,
> Karen


----------



## davidrusselljr

Karen,
I am new to this site and I Just saw your post. My thoughts and prayers are with you. As I type my "Maarten" is lating next to me on the couch. Maarten is my first dog ever. He is going to be 7 years old on Wednesday. 4 weeks ago he had a little limp, went to the vet and they thought maybe it was early signs of hip problems,,,at the end of the week limp was a little worse and then they noticed his front leg ankle was swollen. Did x-ray and turns out to be a tumor. He had biopsy done and it came back as reactive bone tissue,,,,but doctors felt it was cancer so did 2nd biopsy with a larger needle and the results came back as cancer. I am crushed. 

Its hard I know but dont give up! get the biopsy done and then take it day by day.

Take Care
Dave in Massachusetts


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm glad to hear that all of you had such a wonderful weekend. Keep making those memories!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome, Dave. I'm sorry to hear about Maarten. Perhaps you could start a new thread (if you haven't done so already) and tell us about him. What treatment, if any, have you decided on? Do you have any photos of him you'd care to share with us?




davidrusselljr said:


> Karen,
> I am new to this site and I Just saw your post. My thoughts and prayers are with you. As I type my "Maarten" is lating next to me on the couch. Maarten is my first dog ever. He is going to be 7 years old on Wednesday. 4 weeks ago he had a little limp, went to the vet and they thought maybe it was early signs of hip problems,,,at the end of the week limp was a little worse and then they noticed his front leg ankle was swollen. Did x-ray and turns out to be a tumor. He had biopsy done and it came back as reactive bone tissue,,,,but doctors felt it was cancer so did 2nd biopsy with a larger needle and the results came back as cancer. I am crushed.
> 
> Its hard I know but dont give up! get the biopsy done and then take it day by day.
> 
> Take Care
> Dave in Massachusetts


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love to hear the Mak updates. Thanks Karen, it does seem like your family knows how to make the best of days possible. 

*Dave* - So sorry to hear of Maarten's diagnosis. "Don't give up!" is our mantra!! Big Jimmy V fans here - but having been through the past 15 months with Meggie's lymphoma diagnosis, treatment, and amazing remission -- we really get it!


----------



## Debles

It is bitter sweet that Mak has brought about so much joy and unification in your family. 
Our goldens are special that way. Prayers continue for sweet Mak and your family.


----------



## fight4usmak

Dave, I am so, so sorry to hear about Maarten's diagnosis. I have to tell you, you came to the right place! I only found this forum a couple of weeks ago, I was completely distraught about Mak's diagnosis. I needed to know that I had somewhere to go where I could share my feelings, vent, ask for support and prayers, seek advice, and know that my feelings would be understood. Well Mak has had another fantastic day, and I know a lot of it is due to the strength and prayers we have received from this fantastic group of people. We went to the river today, Mak chased some ducks, and then we stopped at the Vet on the way home. All she could do was shake her head in disbelief. She was speechless, she couldn't believe how well he is doing. She didn't think he would make it through the week. He has even gained 8 lbs  Also, she was floored that Mak isn't even on half the recommended pain medication. Of course I know that it can all change at any moment, however; he is proving to be a fighter! Keep in mind, this is an Osteosarcoma that is the size of a small grapefruit, and he has two masses in his lungs. So Dave, do not give up and keep the faith! I will be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and Dave*

Karen and Dave

I am so sorry to hear about Mak's diagnosis and Maarten's but I am so glad you both found this wonderful forum with all the support. 

Happy to hear that today was a good day.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Karen, I am so thrilled to hear how well Mak is feeling and doing, as well as how your family is dealing with this. At times like this, family is so important.

The day after we lost our Ryder, myself, my husband and my kids (18 & 19 at the time) went out for dinner together. It was the first time we had done that in a long time. It was great, we all just needed to spend the time together and you can imagine with an 18 & 19 yr old, how much time they like to spend with their parents!!!

Dave, so sorry to hear about Maarten. As Karen said, do not give up and keep the faith. She is a great example of this!!!

You are all in our thoughts and prayers!!!
Take care.


----------



## Hudson

Continued thoughts and prayers for your family and Mak.Wishing you many sunny days ahead.


----------



## Romeo1

Sending warm thoughts and prayers for Mak today.


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that Mak is still doing so well. And sounds like you are cherishing every minute. ((((((HUGS))))) to you and your family.


----------



## jealous1

Just checking in to see how Mak is doing today--hope this finds everyone well!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Hoping Mak is having another good day. Prayers and healing thoughts continue from our house.


----------



## amy22

HI Karen.just checking in to see how you all are doing! Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## Hudson

Hi Karen, hope Mak is still enjoying life, have a great day, thinking of you all.


----------



## zippybossrock

Hi Karen....hope that you and Mak are having a good day!! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Jemima

Hi Karen 

I am new to this forum too, and have just spent the last hour reading through all of the posts, have cried along with you and everyone else, and now I am hoping that we hear from you soon, as it is a couple of days since you have been on here........ Hugs to you all, you are a wonderful family and really deserve to be together!

:crossfing


----------



## Romeo1

Still sending thoughts and prayers Mak's way.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all once again for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers, and for the many hugs. Mak is doing well, we're still spoiling him like crazy. I can't believe this beautiful, loving creature is going to be taken from us so soon. You should see how happy he is when he's swimming, he can't wait to get out of the pool, shake-off, and come sit with us. Yesterday, we took him on a long walk in the hills. He was so excited, he would run ahead for a bit, and then come running back, smiling and looking at us with those big, brown, beautiful eyes. The mass is growing larger and larger, and I hate it!!! The cancer is just eating away at him, and I know how badly he wants to live. How will I ever be able to say "good-bye" to him? Our house will never be the same. I know I need him more then he needs me. No matter what kind of day I am having, I come home to him and he just puts his head in my lap, and everything is wonderful. I can't watch him die, I won't be able to get through it. If there's anyone out there that might complain about the barking, jumping, shedding, begging, or any other characteristics that might annoy you at times.....just remember, they are here for such a short time. All they want to do is love us, be devoted to us, and the only thing they ask in return is to love them back. 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that you are having some great days with Mak. It has to be hard but wonderful memories you are making to remember. Please give Mak a big hug and kiss. Thank you for letting us all know how he and you are doing.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You are giving him such quality - such a wonderful life. Though short, it will be a life worth living. My heart weeps for the sweet puppies who never know a kind word from a human much less the love you have for Mak. Play hard and I hope you have many,many more good days to make these memories.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so glad Mak is still happy and loving life. Sometimes I'm afraid to read the thread.


----------



## Hudson

Thanks for taking the time to update Karen ..your darling Mak is having the most wonderful, happy life filled with fun,love and devotion, thats how he sees the world and when it is his time he will go knowing just that..... his shorten life will be more than some dear dogs ever know in a whole life time. My heart breaks for you on this terrible journey and hope Mak's good days continue. Hugs form across the ocean to both of you. Keep on enbracing the moments... that is what Mak wants for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thank you sharing Mak's days with us. You are making memories and Mak knows he is loved. I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen:

I will pray for Mak and you everynight as I pray for all my friends and their beloved animals, and mine own, too!


----------



## Debles

You are wonderful parents to Mak as he is such a gift to you.
We all understand here because we love our sweethearts like that.
They are angels here on earth bringing us unconditional love and joy!


----------



## jaireen

everytime i get a subscription from this thread the first thing that comes to mind is, "oh no!!"...but am always glad to hear good news about him..thank you for updating us...i understand the feeling....



fight4usmak said:


> If there's anyone out there that might complain about the barking, jumping, shedding, begging, or any other characteristics that might annoy you at times.....just remember, they are here for such a short time. All they want to do is love us, be devoted to us, and the only thing they ask in return is to love them back.
> Hugs,
> Karen


this is soo true....


----------



## Fidele

I'm on pins & needles every time I come to this thread - and am SOOOOO glad Mak & family continue to have great days!


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, as always, you, Mak and your family are never far from my thoughts.


----------



## slkuta

My hear goes out to you! No advise, just my hope that Mak will not have cancer or it that it will be treatable. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jemima

Mak is so lucky to have you as his parents, he knows it too. Aren't they such beautiful creatures to be able to be in so much pain and discomfort and still.... all they want to do is love you. They could teach us all so much about life!
Hang in there, we are all thinking of you.


----------



## fight4usmak

It's quite surreal and humbling to know that Mak and his family have such amazing support coming from so many different parts of the Country, and as far away as Australia. I know I said it before, though I think it's worth mentioning again.....I strongly believe that the reason Mak is doing so well right now (fighting against all odds) has so much to do with the positive thoughts and constant prayers that are coming from all of you. I don't know how to thank you all. Please know how much it means to all of us, and how deeply touched we are.
We received a call today from the first Vet we saw. She was just checking-in to see if we needed anything. I told her how well Mak is doing, and everything he is up to and all that he's eating. She was speechless, and she said it makes her very hesitant to give a timeframe when someone asks....how long? She said Mak is a perfect example of why textbook answers don't always apply.
I took some great pictures of Mak swimming, I will be sure to put those up in the next day or so.
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am so sorry. you must feel like your heart is being ripped out. The only thing I can suggest is just keep talking to people and spend as much time as you can with Mak. I wish I had some words of wisdom for you. Hugs.


----------



## Nanika

I hold my breath each time I open this thread...glad to see that Mak is making the best of it and that the love being shared is a beautiful as it should be. Prayers and best wishes continue to come from northern BC Canada.


----------



## IloveGQ

I could barely make it through this post - I am SO friggen relieved he is still with you and "us" - so many of us here know how you feel and what you are going through - I lost my 10 year old in November, and Im still major bummed - same as you , out of the blue one day fine , next rushed for emergency operation - my little buddy never made it home from the hospital - died alone, without me - I am so happy for you and Mak that he is home with you and he will be with you if and when it happens - I'm mad that I didnt get to have that - I just know Mak is one of a kind - hang in there little buddy - my thoughts are with you and Im know I wont be able to sleep tonight after reading this - I will be thinking of you guys...praying and hoping....

xoxoxo

Kris


----------



## Hudson

Hi Karen, checking in to see how Mak is doing... so glad our prayers, thoughts, advice and support are helping you and that invincible innocence that Mak has, keeps his spirits soaring.

Yes,you know how much the forum is behind you and we celebrate his life and his fighting spirit. Bless your gorgeous Mak... what great spirit and courage this little guy has...... look forward to his swimming pictures!
Hugs, Ann, Asha and Hudson


----------



## mylissyk

fight4usmak said:


> It's quite surreal and humbling to know that Mak and his family have such amazing support coming from so many different parts of the Country, and as far away as Australia. I know I said it before, though I think it's worth mentioning again.....I strongly believe that the reason Mak is doing so well right now (fighting against all odds) has so much to do with the positive thoughts and constant prayers that are coming from all of you. I don't know how to thank you all. Please know how much it means to all of us, and how deeply touched we are.
> We received a call today from the first Vet we saw. She was just checking-in to see if we needed anything. I told her how well Mak is doing, and everything he is up to and all that he's eating. She was speechless, and she said it makes her very hesitant to give a timeframe when someone asks....how long? She said Mak is a perfect example of why textbook answers don't always apply.
> I took some great pictures of Mak swimming, I will be sure to put those up in the next day or so.
> (((Hugs)))
> Karen


It's so great to hear he is still having happy days. I hope he continues to defy the prognosis for a long, long time.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,
He is truly a beautiful and spirited boy not ready to go yet. Keep enjoying the good days and spoil him rotten. We are all here cheering him on and have seen in the past what this forum can do with all the prayers and good thoughts. Know that every day is a gift and cherish them. It sounds like Mak gets his strength from you and your family, all amazing people. A positive attitude goes a long way


----------



## Angel_Kody

So glad to read that Mak is having good days! I will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers...............


----------



## twinny41

Have been checking on this thread regularly and realised I didn't actually post. So although I haven't posted I have been thinking about Mak and your family a lot. Pleased to hear he is having happy days with you all and I am sure that is the reason he isnt complying with the text book answers. You cannot put animals into tick boxes and especially when they are surrounded by such love and care. You are giving him your best shot and he is here because of you. {{{Hugs}}}.


----------



## puddinhd58

I am new to this forum and have been following your thread also. Mak most certainly has the heart of a golden!!! 
My thoughts and prayers are with Mak and your family. I hope he has many more good days to come.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Karen,
Just checking in to see how Mak is doing. Can't wait to see the pics of him swimming.
Nothing like a wet Golden!!!!
Give him a big hug from me and a sloppy kiss from Timber.
Good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hi Karen, 
Just checking to see how Mak is doing today. So glad he is having a good day and is enjoying swimming. Can't wait to see the pictures. We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## fight4usmak

Hi everyone,
To be honest, Mak, Kobe and I have slept most of the day away....I just realized how mentally and physically tired I am. We're supposed to go out with a group of friends tonight, I think I might actually pull myself together and do that. Mak is having another great day, I'm about to go take him on a long walk. The mass on his side has gone from being the size of a baseball to a small grapefruit to a large grapefruit. I'm afraid to talk to the Vet about this because I don't want to hear her response. I'm sure it must be resting on the other organs now, but I don't know if that's such a problem. I've heard of people walking around with 25 lb tumours and never knew it. The only way we can check the size of the growths in his lungs, is to do another CT. I don't wan't to do that for two reasons: Unless he's showing symptoms, I would rather just believe that they are not growing. The other reason being, it would cost another $1,500.00, for news we would rather not hear. We know what to look for when it comes to symptoms, and we'll do just that. Also, I don't want to take him back to the Vet, unless it's to show them how well he's doing I haven't even cried today because I'm really starting to believe that nobody has a clue as to how long Mak has with us. He's just doing so darn well, if it weren't for the mass on his side, you wouldn't even know he's sick. I think he'll be making his camping trips with us this summer, and who knows, he might be the best gift under the Christmas tree this year !
Many hugs,
Karen


----------



## 3 goldens

I iwsh you could see my grin. I know EXACTLY how you are feeling with each good, fun day your dear Mak has, just as I did with my Boots. Each is a chrish memory.


----------



## Hudson

Glad you all had a restful day and Mak is doing well.Continued prayers and big hugs to Mak.


----------



## wagondog

Karen
Continue to love and cherish everyday with your Mak. Remember too that he knows he is safest in your arms. We will be thinking positive thoughts for you and your family and of course for Mak. No one here can make your struggle easier but we can be there for you. He must be a real special dog!
Be strong......Jerry
Harley sends a playful hip check to Mak!


----------



## KiwiD

I'm glad to hear that Mak is continuing to defy the odds. Everyday that he is happy and living life to it's fullest is a wonderful thing.


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, wishing you and Mak and all your family a great Saturday!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend with Mak. Prayers are streaming from our house to yours.


----------



## Karen519

*Mak*

Mak and Karen

have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## bpatters69

Karen

Words cannot help prevent the sorrow you must feel but hopefully they can alleviate your pain. We lost our dog at the end of last year and one day the Vet said he was fine and the next day the Vet told us it would be best to let him slip away. I still think about that decision every day since his passing but I take comfort in the fact that it was the right thing to do under the circumstances. I also take comfort in the fact that my wife and I gave him the best life we could. He was very happy. His vet used to say he was "happy as a clam". I still smile when I think about those words. 

Prayers sent for you and Mak. 

Dogs are God's perfect gift.


----------



## amy22

Karen..I am so very happy to hear that Mak continues to have great days...my prayers comtinue to be with you all.
Have fun each and every day!
xxoo


----------



## SunsetSam

Every day is a gift, and I think this is a fabulous reminder to all of us to cherish each day as the gift it is-with our humans and our pups.


----------



## mysweetie

Mak is and will be in my thoughts.........((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## fight4usmak

Well, I have to say, Mak is doing GREAT!!! He isn't showing one sign of being sick, not just sick, terminally ill. His appetite is phenomenal, his energy far exceeds our other dog, and he's just not slowing down. To be honest, I'm thinking of taking him to yet another Vet, for another opinion. If the other Vets were right in their diagnosis, he would have passed away two weeks ago. I'm really starting to wonder if the tests were inconclusive. The mass on his side is quite obvious, you can't miss something the size of a grapefruit. However, I'm wondering if the type of cancer they diagnosed him as having, could be wrong. That would mean, the cancer in his lungs could be another type, one that's not as aggressive. I've been doing so much research, and this is not unheard of (for Vets to mis-diagnose a cancer). I'm going to think about it today, and perhaps take him to see an Oncologist at a Vet Hospital in Sacramento. I'm struggling with this decision.
I hope everything is enjoying their weekend!
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Tahla9999

fight4usmak said:


> Well, I have to say, Mak is doing GREAT!!! He isn't showing one sign of being sick, not just sick, terminally ill. His appetite is phenomenal, his energy far exceeds our other dog, and he's just not slowing down. To be honest, I'm thinking of taking him to yet another Vet, for another opinion. If the other Vets were right in their diagnosis, he would have passed away two weeks ago. I'm really starting to wonder if the tests were inconclusive. The mass on his side is quite obvious, you can't miss something the size of a grapefruit. However, I'm wondering if the type of cancer they diagnosed him as having, could be wrong. That would mean, the cancer in his lungs could be another type, one that's not as aggressive. I've been doing so much research, and this is not unheard of (for Vets to mis-diagnose a cancer). I'm going to think about it today, and perhaps take him to see an Oncologist at a Vet Hospital in Sacramento. I'm struggling with this decision.
> I hope everything is enjoying their weekend!
> Hugs,
> Karen


:--big_grin:


----------



## AndyFarmer

Sounds like Mak is living his life to the fullest...as any Golden should! Thanks for the good news


----------



## Tahnee GR

How wonderful to hear Mak is doing so well! Keep on keepin' on, Mak!!


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and Mak*

Karen and Mak:

Enjoy every single minute, every single day.
So Happy to hear that Mak is feeling fine.


----------



## Romeo1

Karen, that's fantastic news! And that sounds like a most excellent idea. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Karen, how wonderful to hear that your boy feels good and is enjoying his life to the max. Fingers crossed that you have much more time with your Mak.


----------



## McSwede

I'm elated to read that Mak is feeling (and doing) so well. Your boy has such a zest for life and his story is so inspirational. I'm hoping Max will have many, many more great days with you and your family.
At this point, I would probably get a second opinion, too.

~Jackie


----------



## Waggily Tail

Woohoo! Another sweet weekend for you all. Karen, whatever decision you make will be the right one. Follow your gut. That's what our doggies do.


----------



## Muddypaws

Holding out hope and prayers for Mak. What a guy!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

We'll support you no matter what you decide. You know Mak best, go with your gut feeling.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so happy to hear that Mak had another great weekend. He sounds like he is a happy great golden. I think I would get another opinion too. It couldnt hurt and maybe they will have some better news for you. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for the news. ((HUGS)) for you, your family and Mak.


----------



## Fidele

Since Mak has survived so much longer than expected, with no medication, I'd be inclined to think a second opinion is in order too. I know you don't want to get your hopes up too high after being on an emotional roller-coaster for so long - but since he's outlived his prognosis by quite some time, maybe, just maybe, the first diagnosis was "off". Here's sending many golden thoughts and hopes to you for continued good days!


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm sorry, I must have printed incorrect information in one of my posts. Mak is on medication, however; it's only half of what the prescribed dose is. He's on pain medication as well as an anti-inflammatory med. I still think the fact that he's only oh 50% of the dosage, is a very good sign. I'm calling the hospital tomorrow morning to see if I can get him in for another opinion. The only thing I will not let them do is take another biopsy, I don't want to put him through any anasthesia. Here's to hoping that something was mis-diagnosed........
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Fidele

Karen,
I probably misread (or more likely, forgot) one of your posts, but 50% meds at this point, with Mak's diagnosis is still pretty incredible & well worth another opinion (imho).

Hugs to you & Mak! & do keep us posted!


----------



## SoGolden

prayer changes things!


----------



## shanewohl

Hey Karen.
I'm glad to read that Mak is still with you. Be strong for him, as he knows when something is not right with you. Pray for a favorible outcome for Mak, and strength and peace for you.

Shane


----------



## amy22

I too think a second opinion is a good idea...please let us know what you find out. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all once again for your thoughts and prayers, I will surely be needing them this morning. Mak has an appt this morning with an Internal Specialist at a hospital in Sacramento. With each day I look at Mak and say to myself....how in the world can you be sick?!! Honestly, he acts like he did when he was a puppy. I had to make him go to bed last night because he wouldn't stop wrestling with Kobe, and none of us could sleep. I mean, is that what dogs with advanced stages of terminal cancer do?! I don't think so! Somewhere along the line, I think something was misdiagnosed. Eithor by the Internal dr, the Radiologist, perhaps the pathology report was wrong, things just aren't adding up! I have to get these most recent pics of Mak uploaded (I don't know how to do it, so my son or husband will do it), you'll see what I mean. I will be sure to let you all know what comes of this appointment.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## amy22

Karen..my prayers go with you this morning for good news.. xxoo


----------



## jaireen

thats good news karen...would love to hear about the result tomorrow...i also hope for a good news and hopefully, he was misdiagnosed in the past....keep us posted and give mak a HUGE hug from ms.dulce and me...


----------



## fight4usmak

The mass has doubled in size (since the time it was found), so it's obviously cancer. The Vet said we would have to take x-rays of the lungs to see if the masses were growing, to know for sure it has matastisized, or perhaps the masses could be something else. I guess mistakes are rarely made on pathology reports (rarely, still leaves room for doubt). He suggested NOT x-raying the lungs because if the masses have grown, he doesn't want me to have to suffer through the same diagnosis. He suggested that since Mak is doing so incredibly well, let's hold out hope that perhaps the spots in the lungs were something else. He said if Mak begins coughing or running out of breath easily, then I'll know they have grown and it is the cancer. I thought long and hard about it and decided that we are going to continue to enjoy every single moment with Mak, and hold out hope that the diagnosis was wrong. He was right, just in case, I don't want to feel those emotions all over again. 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Hudson

Mak is a miracle doggie to keep on going and loving his life, I would be holding tight to every precious moment too. The vet is very wise to not put you both though more pain and emotion. Keep on doing what you are doing ..it is so right for your sweet Mak... tell him we all think he is very special!!!! Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Fidele

Of course I was hoping to hear wonderful news, but it does sound as tho the vet gave you & Mak thorough consideration. 

I don't know enough to ask reasonable questions, but if the mass is growing but has NOT metastisized (sp?), did he say anything about removing it? I know you don't want him to have surgery, so I guess that's not an option - just thinking out loud . . . . .

Hugs to you, Mak, & your family as you enjoy each other!


----------



## amy22

Well, I think you made a good decision..just enjoy each minute with Mak..he is loving life and pain free..enjoy it. xxoo


----------



## BeauShel

Enjoy each and every day and make some lasting memories. Each day is a gift with Mak. Cherish him and the time you have. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hope Mak continues to beat the odds - keep whispering to him that he is a great dog, tell him how loved he is, and repeat that mantra of "good days, good days". He is so lucky to be loved so much and you to have him. Hugs.


----------



## fight4usmak

Mak is 2 yrs and 2 mos today! He is having the time of his life!!! He isn't slowing down a bit, quite the opposite! We went on a long hike yesterday, he was running in front of me the entire time. I'm telling you.......something has been misdiagnosed. To think, the Vet (and some of my friends) thought he should have been put to sleep a few weeks ago. I can't believe how much we would have all missed out on.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Fidele

YEA Mak! You show 'em boy!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

I always look for updates on your Mak and love to read another happy day for him. The day by day has to be hard, but your family sure is making the most of Maks days! Keep on fighting Mak


----------



## Jo Ellen

Every day is a gift 

If you think he's been misdiagnosed, will you take him in again for another opinion?


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Mak is 2 yrs and 2 mos today! He is having the time of his life!!! He isn't slowing down a bit, quite the opposite! We went on a long hike yesterday, he was running in front of me the entire time. I'm telling you.......something has been misdiagnosed. To think, the Vet (and some of my friends) thought he should have been put to sleep a few weeks ago. I can't believe how much we would have all missed out on.
> Hugs,
> Karen


Has the option of an exploratory, with the possiblity of removing whatever the mass is been discussed?


----------



## 3 goldens

As I read of Mak, it is almost like reliving my time with Boots. We did know his time was short, but it ended up being much longer than thought. I even continued giving him his heartworm prevention. 

And those weeks are some of the most precious memories I have in my vast "memory book" of dogs in my lfe (in my mind, but I intended to write them all done) I hope yors are years and not weeks or months. But if turns out to be so, you will have in your Memory Book of precious memories in you mind of what a grand life your Mak had.


----------



## amy22

YAY for Mak!!!! Enjoy each and every day!! My prayers continue...


----------



## fight4usmak

Oh yes, the memories that we will have..................:0) The mass can't be removed because it involves at least four ribs (could be more now), like it's intertwined with them, if that makes sense. It's also attached to part of the liver. In other words, they can't remove it. Explarotory, no, I haven't heard that mentioned before. What is an exploratory? Yes, I did take him for yet another opinion (I've lost count of how many Vets we have seen). They suggested doing more Xrays of the lungs to see if the masses are growing. They also suggested doing another CT scan, however; I don't want to put him under anasthesia again, not at this point. They said the pathology report does show osteosarcoma. There's no guarantee that's what is in his lungs, not without doing invasive things. I don't want to do that. I'm just going to continue living in la-la land, and continue believing that the masses in his lungs are anything else but that horrible cancer. More importantly, we're going to continue enjoying every single moment we have with Mak. He's become so used to drive-thrus, I think he's becoming a fast food snob! I think he definitely has a preference now, that being In-N-Out burgers, he's most excited when he sees the red and white restaurant 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> Oh yes, the memories that we will have..................:0) The mass can't be removed because it involves at least four ribs (could be more now), like it's intertwined with them, if that makes sense. It's also attached to part of the liver. In other words, they can't remove it. Explarotory, no, I haven't heard that mentioned before. What is an exploratory? Yes, I did take him for yet another opinion (I've lost count of how many Vets we have seen). They suggested doing more Xrays of the lungs to see if the masses are growing. They also suggested doing another CT scan, however; I don't want to put him under anasthesia again, not at this point. They said the pathology report does show osteosarcoma. There's no guarantee that's what is in his lungs, not without doing invasive things. I don't want to do that. I'm just going to continue living in la-la land, and continue believing that the masses in his lungs are anything else but that horrible cancer. More importantly, we're going to continue enjoying every single moment we have with Mak. He's become so used to drive-thrus, I think he's becoming a fast food snob! I think he definitely has a preference now, that being In-N-Out burgers, he's most excited when he sees the red and white restaurant
> Hugs,
> Karen


 
That clarifies things for me, thanks. From your one post it sounded like the mass was a separate and self contained growth. 

Tell Mak that I admit to liking the occasional Inn Out burger myself. And to have one for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen

You make me smile, Mak at the drive through 

La La Land isn't a bad place to be sometimes. I hope you're there for a very long time.


----------



## Hudson

Keep making Mak happy in la la land, Im sure he loves that place too with his caring loving family. Wishing you many,many.many more memory filled days together.A BIG HUG from across the oceans to Mak.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Continued prayers being sent for many more good days for Mak.................


----------



## mm03gn

I think it's good to stay in la-la land while you still have your precious Mak with you! You wouldn't want him picking up on any negative vibes - or feeling that he needs to "comfort" you during this time - just enjoy him, enjoying life...and when his time does come, well then you can just let yourself grieve...but until then, just enjoy your time  I think you're taking the right approach, as hard as it must be to go through!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

fight4usmak said:


> Mak is 2 yrs and 2 mos today! He is having the time of his life!!! He isn't slowing down a bit, quite the opposite! We went on a long hike yesterday, he was running in front of me the entire time. I'm telling you.......something has been misdiagnosed. To think, the Vet (and some of my friends) thought he should have been put to sleep a few weeks ago. I can't believe how much we would have all missed out on.
> Hugs,
> Karen


Way to go Mak! What wonderful memories you all are making with Mak, I'm so glad he is still with you and still loving life. And I agree with his taste in hamburgers, In-n-Out is my favorite too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I love hearing Mak stories - what a great guy. Recognizing the drive thru - that's wonderful.  Happy days Mak, only happy days. Hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I wish you many many more happy days in la la land with Mak. You and Mak are in our prayers. Give him a hug!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mak*

Mak:

Big Hugs and Big Sloppy Kisses to you!


----------



## MydogClyde

i just read this post, i hope your little baby pulls through and everything turns out being alright in the end. just stay strong for your buddy. take care!


----------



## Romeo1

Yay, Mak! Hearing good Mak stories always makes me smile. Give Mak a hug for me. So glad he's doing well.


----------



## goldenluver

So glad to see Mak having good days. Sending prayers for many more. Give him a big kiss for me. So what is his favorite food at the drive-thru?


----------



## fight4usmak

The double-double and of course, his own order of fries I have been a strict vegetarian for 28 years! Until Mak got sick, I never cooked red meat, let alone know what to purchase at the grocery store. Even though I don't eat any kind of meat, I prepare chicken and fish for my family, I've just never been able to stomach cooking red meat (or selecting it at the grocery store). Being that Mak loves steak and burgers, I'm cooking it up like crazy! My husband has always been the one to cook steak, burgers or any other kind of red meat. It took Mak getting sick for me to learn how to select meat at the grocery, and learn how to cook it. I've obviously never had an In-N-Out burger, but if I were to ever change my ways, that would be the place to start! My parents are getting the biggest kick out of the fact that I'm so selective when it comes to choosing the right kind of beef for Mak, I'm becoming quite the expert in that department
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

We are keeping Mak in our prayers. He sounds like he is loving the burgers and goodies Mommy is fixing him. May the news keep just getting better and better. Give him a big hug.


----------



## avincent52

fight4usmak said:


> My parents are getting the biggest kick out of the fact that I'm so selective when it comes to choosing the right kind of beef for Mak, I'm becoming quite the expert in that department
> Karen


A nice rib eye. Marinated in soy, balsamic, Lea & Perrins and some fresh herbs. And not cooked beyond medium rare. 

Maybe a nice Pinot Noir (for you)

You're doing the right thing.

allen


----------



## jealous1

I love your last post and am in total agreement! My JC is suffering from chronic renal failure and when he put his nose up at the KD the vet wanted him to eat, I gave in and started cooking for him. He likes a variety so sometimes it's steak, then chicken, then hamburger . . . DH thinks he eats better than him (LOL). My vet didn't seem too pleased but JC was diagnosed last summer and prgnosis wasn't good; however, he is still with me and we just take one day at a time and what JC wants, JC gets. Enjoy Mak, spoil him rotten, and make your memories.


----------



## Hudson

Have a great weekend with Mak, and enjoy the Steak Mak. It is Asha's birthday today..so off to make a chicken mince cake!! Hugs


----------



## timberwolf

Karen and Mak, have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## rockchick65

I want to give you the biggest hug right now, from one broken-hearted golden mom to another. I just lost my Bear after 12 years, and I feel like I lost my child. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## fight4usmak

(((((Rockchick))))))

I am in tears right now, I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know your heart must be breaking right now, and my heart is breaking for you. I know exactly what you mean about it feeling as though you lost a child. I'm just so sad for you right now, I wish I could give you a great, big hug. I know it doesn't ease the pain any by saying how lucky you and Bear were to have twelve wonderful years together, but maybe in time it will. Mak is still with us (thank God), though I already know how indescribable the pain of losing him will be. When Mak gets ready to move on to the bridge, I'm going to tell him to find Bear and take care of each other. Pleaes know that I'm thinking of you.....
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## Heidi36oh

Big Hugs and Big Sloppy Kisses to you Mak, have a great weekend with you're boy!


----------



## agfang

Wow..I just read thru this whole long thread. I haven't been on in awhile. Karen...I'm so sorry you're going thru this. We lost our 12 year old Golden 3 months ago and I still miss her daily and dream about her. I will keep you and Mak in my prayers every day..Jean


----------



## Bob Dylan

My Grandmother use to say "That Everyday She Would Wake Up Was A Bonus Day"
Well, may you and Mak Have many,many BONUS DAYS together.....

Love and Kisses for YOU, MAK and your Family!


----------



## fight4usmak

I love what your Grandmother used to say, what a wonderful way to look at life Please keep the prayers coming because Mak is doing so well!!! I just posted some pics of Mak swimming, and God willing, he will be swimming all summer long! He is having a bit of trouble getting comfortable because of the size of the tumor, however; it's not bothering him in the least. I just really feel in my heart that those spots in his lungs are not the cancer. If that darn mass wasn't there, you wouldn't even suspect that he was sick. I worked at the shelter today, we had a very successfull adoption event going on. We found wonderful homes for 90% of our dogs and pups. For most of them, this is their first chance at happiness. Mak will never know a day of what these dogs and puppies have been through. This is something that I have to keep reminding myself of.
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

Keep up the good fight Mak. We are all cheering you on each day and praying for you still. My Beau has that same fighting spirit and sends kisses to your Mom and high four paws to you buddy. I like that Bonus Days. We all need lots of those right now for our pups.


----------



## Hudson

Hi Karen, look for your posts every time I visit the forum.Hope Mak swims thru the summer months,bless your sweet boy.
Asha and Hudson send big licks!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Has everyone seen his pictures in Karen's profile? Mak's got quite the playground. That's some great medicine


----------



## goldenluver

I just checked it out, that sure is a beautiful pool especially with such a handsome boy swimming in it. It makes me want to jump right in and swim with him. He sure is enjoying himself and hope he has LOTS more, he's in my prayers.


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm having a tough morning. Mak's mass is getting so large, I see him becoming somewhat uncomfortable. Like he has an itch that he wants to scratch, and I can see that it's difficult for him to do that. Don't get me wrong, he's still doing great, but I'm starting to get a glimpse of the reality that's taking place. I don't think I'm going to have the strength to get through this. Mak and I are inseperable, anyone will tell you that. How can my baby be so sick? I don't want to lose him. I thought he would be here to help me send my son off to college in the years to come. Mak's warm personality, beautiful heart and soul, and his quirkiness that makes him so special, is why I can't imagine life without him. I know he's only a dog, but he's one of the best friends I have ever had. No matter what the days brings, I always have Mak to put a huge smile on my face. I'm suposed to go to my 25th high school reunion in Southern California, something I was really looking forwad to. Things have changed, there's no where else I would rather be then at home spending time with Mak. Not one of my friends from school can understand this, not one of them. They're just angry because they couldn't get a picture of their Prom Queen (yes, that was me) and Prom King together, 25 years later. Rather then having compassion for what I'm going through, all they're concerned about is whether or not I'll email them a recent pic of me so they can cut and paste it into the reunion photo album. When I come here I realize that I'm not going crazy, that I'm not being irrational or selfish, that what I'm feeling is real!!! If I went to my reunion and something happened to Mak, I would never forgive myself! Not just that, I just don't want to miss another day of watching him run, swim, chase the ball, and wrestle with Kobe. If it's this difficult for me now, how in the world will I get through the most difficult days that lie ahead?!
Like I said, I'm just having a tough morning, thank you for letting me share my thoughts.....
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## SoGolden

I wonder if Mak could talk, what he would say about the reunion... 

I imagine something like, "Mom, you've got your priorities right. Thank you for being here for me in my time of need. You're the Queen of my heart."


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you so much for that, it's just what I needed to hear. The Queen of his heart, I love that! Is he going to be able to let me know when he's had enough? Will he be able to tell me when he wants us to let him go? Then again, am I scared to death that he'll make it so clear to me? This I know for sure...I will never have another dog, I can't handle the pain of letting them go. I don't want to ever feel this pain again. Oh no, he's coughing right now, what does this mean? Please God, give him more time with us, I need him.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Karen, I'm sorry you're having a rough day, I wish I could help. I want to. 

You do have what it takes to get through this, you will find your way with Mak. You will be as strong as Mak needs you to be, and precisely at the time he needs you to be the strongest, you will be exactly that. Trust me, I know this. Your love for Mak will see you through.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Jo Ellen

Dammit.

p.s. Karen, I don't even know you but you will be in my thoughts all day today.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh Karen - you're breaking my heart right now. I'm so sorry. Hang on, be strong, there will be time for tears later. For now, Mak is still here and being strong for you. Live in the precious present and don't let the "how will I's?" take over; you are losing today with him. I completely understand you not wanting to miss a single second of life with Mak as opposed to the high school reunion. I hate going to the grocery store because I can't take Megs with me, I just want to be in the same space as her. I question going to work, but know I have to pay the bills. But on my own time, I spend every second with her. 

The day will come, but *today is not the day*. It's a phrase I repeat often.


----------



## lindalou

Karen,
I just lost Harley a week ago to cancer. All of his blood tests were fine. The vet was sure from the Xrays and ultrasound he had cancer. We needed to know for sure so she did exploratory surgery and found it was really bad. We made the choice not to wake him up. It is so painful. I'm praying for you guys. I knew in my heart there was something wrong with Harley. The vet said any other breed would have bit her when she examinated him but he kept his pain hidden and continued to console us. I can't give advice to you on the medical issue but I can tell you to follow your heart and make certain before you let go of Mak. If he seems fine, don't give up yet. You are doing the right thing and you need to continue to look for answers. 
Linda


----------



## DaveD

Just saw the pool with Mak. He looks like he is having the time of his life. He is one happy little guy and lucky to have someone that loves him so much.


----------



## fight4usmak

I know Mak wants to live, he doesn't want to leave us. He loves living too much.


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm so sorry about Harley, I really am so, so sorry. How did you get through it? How old was Harley? Is the pain unbearable? Please tell me how you're doing...


----------



## GoldenDaisy

I'm so sorry that Mak is a having a rough time right now. I know your anguish, i felt the same as you about having to let go of Daisy, She had Lymphoma Cancer, but hers was real bad it was everywhere and did affect her breathing alot, she coughed alot and in the end when she was gasping for air and other things going on, we knew thats when we had to let her go, it was the toughest thing we ever had to do. The pain is immense but it does lesson with time, I Will never forget her, there are still lots of tears for her, she was my first golden love and I will always carry her with me in my heart. Don't worry about what other people think about you not going to the reunion, most people who do not have dogs do not understand how much they mean to us, I got the same reactions when I did not attend events when our Daisy was still with us for the 3 weeks after diagnosis, you do what is right for you and your family. Enjoy every moment you have left with Mak and try to focus on the now while he is still here with you, I know it is tough to not think about the future. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fight4usmak

We're off to take Mak to the ER Vet Hospital. He has stopped coughing, however; we do need to know what's going on right now. Please continue to keep Mak in your prayers (I hope I'm not over-staying my welcome or being redundant), and again, I want to thank you all for continuing to be there for us, and for allowing me to share this journey with all of you. I have a feeling in my heart that this isn't his time, but we're going to see what the Vet says.
((((Hugs))))
Karen


----------



## Jo Ellen

Karen, we're here as much and as often as you need us. So many of us have grown very attached to you and Mak in the short time you've been here. Don't worry about us. 

Crossing my fingers you get good news from the vet.


----------



## mainegirl

i'll ramp up my prayers for mak. hoping for a good outcome

beth, moose and angel


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Hope its good news and hes back home this evening...


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Jingling Meggie's dog tags for Mak.


----------



## fight4usmak

We just got home from taking Mak to the hospital. The Vet said his lungs are clear, his chest sounds good, his heart rate is good, he is not dehydrated, and other then having terminal cancer, he looks good. He doesn't like the size of the tumour, and feels as though some of his organs might start to be compromised. He took X-rays, the masses on his lungs have grown. My wish of it not being the cancer that spread, wasn't exactly granted. He is very surprised that he's doing as well as he is, and is very surpised that he's even here with us. He said that Mak should have some good, strong days left with us. When he said days, I absolutely broke down and started hyperventilating. Again, I have to go with my heart, and I believe that we could have weeks, possibly months. They just don't know Mak. They know the clinical side, but they don't know what a fighting spirit he has, they don't know him at all! Anyway, I'm feeling a bit sick to my stomach, but I'm going to pull it together and we're going to take Mak for a ride in the car and then see if he wants to take a little walk. I don't want to take any more pictures because the mass is very large, and that's not how I want to remember Mak. Okay, really, I better pull myself together!
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Im glad hes come home... Mak does seem to be a fighter so heres hoping that the doctors are wrong and he has many more weeks and months with you..


----------



## fight4usmak

I just want to stop time, or at least slow it down. Is it really possible that this will be Mak's last weekend with us? I can't imagine a cold day when Mak isn't sitting next to me on the sofa, keeping me warm. I can't imagine a hot day when Mak won't be swimming with me in the pool. You know, it's Mak's imperfections that I love most. He has bad hips, he's pigeon-toed, has an extreme underbite and very crooked teeth, he has the tail of an Akita, he suffers with skin allergies, and has this crazy mohawk on his head. For every imperfection, I love him a thousand times more!
Karen


----------



## Maddie's Mamma

Karen, I just read through all 48 pages of postings of this long ordeal and my heart goes out to you. When our Belle got sick, it was just a simple thing, she went off her food first. After three days, we took her to the vet and the initial prognosis was liver issues. I immediately started giving her milk thistle, but when she began throwing up bile, we had the vet do the "deeper" testings. The prognosis was liver cancer and our beautiful girl in less than 10 days from going off her food was beyond hope. She dropped weight so fast, she was throwing up bile and couldn't control her bowels. I can remember crying, pleading with her and with God that I wasn't ready to let her go, that I NEEDED her more than she could ever know. She was our youngest son's dog, his best friend for years. She was "just a dog", but I remember my heart breaking as if it was one of my own kids. I couldn't be there when she went to her final sleep, Dad and her boy took her. I probably would have stupidly and selfishly tried to stop it. Instead, I sat at my desk at work and bawled. I cried more for her than I did when my father passed.
I found myself calling our other beagle, Dakota, Belle... making comparisons... crying at memories or pictures. It was a hard, hard time. Even bringing Maddie, our precious Golden puppy, into our lives didn't make the hurt or the memories go away.
The ache doesn't go away - like a scar from surgery, it's always there. Memories will be hard, at first, walk through them anyway. Pictures will be hard, look at them anyway. There will come a time when like all scars, the hurt and the ache will fade.
Allow yourself time to grieve, allow people to make mistakes in their efforts to comfort you - be patient with yourself and with them. Mak would be honored by that. 
You and your family will be in our prayers during these trying times. 
Rae


----------



## twinny41

Oh gosh your posts are heartbreaking to read. I lost my beautiful Meg just over a year ago and I so understand how you want to spend every minute/second available with your precious boy. I was the same and turned down many an invitation and would do the same again without question. You need him and he needs you!

May I add your Mak has the best Mum in the world. (((hugs)))


----------



## Waggily Tail

Karen, Mak has the heart of a hero, and that's what he'll be remembered for. Bless you all for inviting us into your lives.

Jill


----------



## msdogs1976

I am very sorry for what you are going through. My golden is 8 and she is the first dog I have had since I was a kid. And I am 54. I dread when I will be going through a similar experience as yours. But unfortunately, we all will(or have) experience losing our best friend. Just try to remember all the good times.

Best of luck.


----------



## lindalou

fight4usmak said:


> I'm so sorry about Harley, I really am so, so sorry. How did you get through it? How old was Harley? Is the pain unbearable? Please tell me how you're doing...


It has been really horrible losing Harley. He was 10 years old and by my side his entire life. My Dad gave him to me as a pup. Harley was the last gift my Dad gave me before he passed away. Harley was there to support and console me through it all. 
It has only been a week since Harley left me. I miss his sweet kisses and warm hugs. His big furry face greeting me every morning. I feel terrible grief now and an emptiness but watching him struggle with the cancer was worse torment for me. I actually feel a relief because he's not hurting like he was. I guess somehow we make it through. I had this physically sick feeling in the pit of stomach that is alittle better. I'm praying for you and Mak. I know how bad it is. It's not fair and Mak is way too young


----------



## shanewohl

*after Scout was gone*

Hey Karen.
About a week after we lost Scout, I bought one of these digital picture frames, loaded it up with about 300 pics of Scout, and we watched and cried and cried. Now, three months later, we watch and laugh, we ooh and ahhh, sometimes we cry, but the hurting does subside. Hang in there and just love on Mak for every remaining minute you have him.

Shane


----------



## Lindy

*Karen,*
* I am so sorry you are going through this with Mak. (((HUGS))) I am sitting here with tears rolling down my face. It is so hard to lose a furbaby. It tears you apart. With time, it will get easier. You won't ever forget them. I am 48 years old & have lost 5 dogs & 4 cats over the years. I still think of every one of them. I wish there was more I could do to help.*
* Lindy*


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts, and know I take each and every one of your words to heart. It's beyond humbling to think how many people out there are reading our story and are praying for Mak (and me). I don't know what I would do without the support from all of you. Thank you just doesn't seem nearly enough.
Rae and Linda, thank you for sharing your stories, they have deeply touched me. I'm so sorry for your losses. I have no doubt Belle and Harley will be waiting for Mak at the Bridge, along with all the other wonderful and beloved friends that have passed on. When I'm feeling a bit stronger, I'm going to read back from page one and write down the name of all the friends that will be waiting for Mak. I will be sure he takes the list with him so he'll know that he won't be alone.
Shane, this is quite ironic. I went to Best Buy this evening and bought a digital frame to put in my son's room. He wanted to frame so many pics of Mak, I told him I'm going to buy a digital one and start filling it up. It makes me hopeful that you can now look at all those pics of Scout, and smile and laugh
Well, my husband and I are going to Lake Tahoe in the morning with Mak, we're going to stay up there for a couple of days. Ryan and Kobe are staying with our friends, and Mak will be living it up between the snow on the mountains and the beautiful lake.
I'm not sure we'll get a connection up there, so if I don't post please know that Mak is having the time of his life
We're taking all your thoughts and prayers with us.......
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## Lindy

lindalou said:


> It has only been a week since Harley left me. I miss his sweet kisses and warm hugs. His big furry face greeting me every morning. I feel terrible grief now and an emptiness but watching him struggle with the cancer was worse torment for me.


*I am so sorry about you losing Harley. It is so sad, when we lose a furbaby we love so much. They are like our kids.*
* Lindy*


----------



## Finn's Fan

Karen, I hope you and your husband and Mak make some special memories in Lake Tahoe tomorrow. Please, please remember this. Goldens are stoic dogs, and most are unwilling to let their people see their discomfort or pain. Please watch him carefully and listen to his signs. For selfish reasons, we all want these beautiful souls to stay forever and in our anguish, we can wait too long. It's hard to say that, but I know many people who regret keeping their pups here on Earth for too long, and I know no one who regrets helping them leave before any suffering begins. My angel Cody left on exactly the right day with my vet's help, and not a day goes by that tears don't fall for that dog, my heart. I know your heart break...and I'm so sorry for it.


----------



## avincent52

Karen
It's totally obvious that you're doing everything you can for Mak and more. Just remember to take care of yourself, and in doing so, help Ryan and your husband take care of themselves. 
Ryan acts tough but he's worried about his dog. He shouldn't have to worry about his mother too. (Same goes for your husband, of course.)

allen


----------



## paula bedard

I've been checking back to see how you and Max are doing. It sounds like he's enjoying good days and that's always a blessing. Enjoy your trip with Max. We'll be waiting to see your pics when you get back. Hugs.


----------



## Hudson

Treasure your time at the lake,love him and make more memories, my heart also breaks for you and Mak.. if only Goldens could live forever! We are all here for you and thankyou for sharing Mak's journey what an amazing fighter he is.Bless your sweet boy..big hugs from across the oceans.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and Mak*

Karen and Mak


Just checking in to see how you're doing-prayers continue.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

I am so sorry to hear about Mak, my heart is breaking for you and you family. I hope you enjoy your time with him. I will be praying for you all. God Bless!


----------



## SoGolden

Each day is a gift to be treasured. Wishing you and Mak a wonderful day together.


----------



## tippykayak

I had a little red friend named Gus once, and I lost him to lymphoma in December. I know so well the feelings of grasping at time as it passes, knowing that the just-one-more-days will run out soon, and I know the loss that comes before the loss as you accept what has to happen.

I also know what it means to laugh and cry at the same time when you remember a friend who is lost to you. The grief is paralyzing at first, but once it begins to move through you, it transforms into a sadness that lifts you up, rather than freezing you in place. I lost my first Golden over fifteen years ago, and I wouldn't say I'm any less sad about it today than when I held his head in my hands for the last time and said "good dog," but my gladness for sharing a few years with that noble spirit is so much more powerful than my grief.

A tear still forms in my eye when I remember either of my good boys' leathery noses against mine, but my heart is glad for its sadness, if that makes any sense. Who can help but be uplifted by a Golden, even in the loss of him?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

> Who can help but be uplifted by a Golden, even in the loss of him?


What a beautiful post *tippykayak*. The whole post is just perfect and that last question is exquisite. You have said it perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## Fidele

*Tippykayak* - your post brought tears - so beautifully and eloquently said. Thank you for putting into words those things I couldn't find the words for!


----------



## fight4usmak

How beautiful and eloquent is right, thank you for those gentle and very meaninful words.
I didn't sleep much last night, however; Mak had a very peaceful night and that's what I was hoping for. He seems ready to go, so we're definitely going to keep our plans and leave in a couple of hours. I really wanted Ryan to join us, though he doesn't want to miss a day or two of school. We're going to take Kobe with us as well because he and Mak are inseperable.
I just posted a few more pictures of Mak and his family. You have all touched our lives so much, I just wanted faces to go along with all those powerful prayers and good thoughts we've been fortunate to receive. I suppose I wanted to add a personal touch.
Thank you all again for everything!!!
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## BeauShel

I hope you dont mind adding the pictures to the thread so everyone doesnt miss your handsome boy and family. Prayers for many many more months left with Mak.


----------



## Thor0918

Karen I just came on here to check on you and Mak. Enjoy each and evey moment you have. It's so great you are giving him the love he needs at this time! Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## fight4usmak

We have decided not to go to Tahoe, rather stay close to home and the Vet hospital. Mak seems just fine, eating, chasing Kobe, and whatnot. He's just making these strange sounds that I want to keep a close eye on. I can't really explain what they sound like. When he lies down it's like he's making these regurgitation sounds, but he's not vomitting or anything. I know he needs his rest, but it's a catch 22. I want to be home with him, not go anywhere, but he just follows me everywhere. I can't even take a shower with him lying right next to me. When I move from room to room, he goes with me. He'll only lie down if I lie down with him, or if I leave the house he has no other option but to go to sleep while I'm gone. I just want to be close to the Vets.
Carol, I don't know how you got those pics up there, but thanks for doing that. I'm so happy everyone can see my beautiful boy, doesn't he look great?! You wouldn't know he was sick, see why this is just killing me?!
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## amy22

Karen, what a beautiful family you have!! I love the pictures of Mak! xxoo


----------



## Fidele

I so enjoyed seeing the pictures - you're right, it's nice to be able to put faces with the names. BEAUTIFUL family and pup - I know it's so hard on everyone, but you're doing what you need to do - enjoying each other as much as you can. Take care, and (((HUGS!)))


----------



## Packleader

Karen, I love your pictures. What a beautiful family you have. I love Maks pool, he looks wonderful in it. Please take more pics and we can help you get them up, just like Beaushel did! My heart breaks for you. I have kept up with all your stories, I pray for all of you everyday. Having lost goldens before I swore I couldn't go on, but then I think, ya know I will see my dogs again someday, I do believe that. I hate this cancer stuff with a passion. I wish they could come up with a cure. I would be staying close to home also, one day at a time. Can Mak still go swimming?


----------



## puddinhd58

Karen, 
I, like quite a few others I suspect, have been following this thread from the beginning and coming to it everyday with my breath held...
I am pretty new on this forum but I wanted to reach out to you and say you and Mak and the rest of your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

My Rusty (avatar) is my soulmate. He was diagnosed with Malignant Melanoma about 9 months ago. They removed the growth and it hasn't grown back yet, but every morning I wake up with a sick pit in my gut until I look and make sure it isn't back yet. 
I cannot imagine what you are going through. 

My heart aches for you and Mak, but remember, he will never truly be gone. God Bless and stay strong.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

lindalou said:


> Karen,
> I just lost Harley a week ago to cancer. All of his blood tests were fine. The vet was sure from the Xrays and ultrasound he had cancer. We needed to know for sure so she did exploratory surgery and found it was really bad. We made the choice not to wake him up. It is so painful. I'm praying for you guys. I knew in my heart there was something wrong with Harley. The vet said any other breed would have bit her when she examinated him but he kept his pain hidden and continued to console us. I can't give advice to you on the medical issue but I can tell you to follow your heart and make certain before you let go of Mak. If he seems fine, don't give up yet. You are doing the right thing and you need to continue to look for answers.
> Linda


Linda,

My condolences on your loss of Harley, it is so hard to lose these wonderful dogs. We lost our Jake in the same way, making the decision to let him go after the surgeon saw how bad it was. It broke my heart, even while I knew it was the right thing to do for him. He and Harley are playing together now at the Rainbow Bridge.

Karen,

As always, you and Mak are in my prayers.


----------



## goldensmum

Beautiful pics of Mak - sincerely hope you have a bit longer left with your boy, you will know in your heart when it is time to let him go. Only someone who truly loves them can make that final decision - you will find the strength to do it because you love him so much.

Hugs to you all


----------



## alanckaye

Karen, I can empathise with you and I feel so badly for you. Having lost a 15 year old to cancer I can feel your pain. The only thing anyone can say is it takes time. It's been almost four years and not a day goes by that I don't think of KC. I'm sure the vet advised you on when the time will be right. When we put KC to sleep her family was there with her in her last few minutes of life, the way we all wanted it. Some prefer not to be there but I sense you feel so much love that you don't want your baby going out all alone. We will all feel that heart breaking pain some day, I'm just sorry you have to feel it with so little time to spend with your baby. You and your baby are in our prayers (sorry I just call my girls my babys).


----------



## Thor0918

Karen, yes, I can see why your heart is breaking. Mine is breaking along with you!


----------



## DaveD

Karen: 

Been going thru your posts for some time now and had to tell u a few things in common. We lost our Magic in December but I took every digital photo we had of her with us and made a slide show we have at home in a digital frame as well as my office. Every day I see her and my two boys growing up together and it brings me much joy for the 9 1/2 years we had together. She loved McDonald's french fries and I got them for her about every 2 weeks. I wish I knew when she was going to pass, but it came so suddenly without notice or I would have pigged her out on them and any type of steak she liked. Your son's picture reminds me of some of our pictures as my two boys went to the Pocono's Hoop Group camp and had similar jersey as your son in some of our photos with our Magic. Hang in there and enjoy every day with my buddy Mak. Both you and he will never forget each other, I am sure.


----------



## amy22

Karen, You and Mak are in my prayers. My heart is breakng for you all. xxoo


----------



## KiwiD

You have a beautiful family and Mak is such a sweetheart, swimming like a champion. I'm hoping and praying along with everyone else you have lots of time left with Mak. Money can buy almost everything, except what we treasure most -- time.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Thoughts and prayers are with Mak and your family tonight. Give him some extra hugs from us.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

This thread has been one that I check everyday.
Take lots & lots of pictures, I wish that I had more of Hunter.
Your family and Mak are in our prayers.


----------



## fight4usmak

Our Vet will be coming over at 5:30 tomorrow night, we'll be saying our last good-byes to Mak. To say my heart is breaking, would be an understatement. I can't believe I'm doing this to my baby, what right do I have to end his life? Tonight is his last night here with us, this can't be right, it can't b e happening. I'm just sick to my stomach, I don't know what to do.


----------



## fight4usmak

I was sure the Vets made a mistake, I was praying to God that they made a mistake. I'm on the floor typing and his head is in my lap, I wish I knew what he was thinking. He has no idea that he won't be here tomorrow night, he just wants me to take care of him. I knew he wouldn't be here forever, but I never imagine we would only have two years with him, if I did I wouldn't have fallen in love with him the way that I have. Why are their lives cut so short? I'm just a wreck, I don't know what to do. I thought for sure he would be swimming and camping with us this summer. How could I have been so wrong.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my god, I can't believe I'm reading this. I don't even know what to say, I'm reaching for words 

Why tomorrow night, Karen? What is happening with Mak? 

I won't be here, I have to go out of town. I will be useless to you anyway, I'm just sick about this. I wanted him to go on for months ... leaving would be for another day, not today, not tomorrow.

I honest to god don't know what I would do in your shoes either ... other members here will help you.

I'm so sorry, and that doesn't even begin to describe my feelings now.


----------



## Goldbeau

I am so very sorry for you and your family. It just isn't fair to loose your boy at such a young age. It is impossible not to fall in love with a sweet Golden, no matter how much time you have with them. They have a way of stealing your heart. I hope you can be comforted by the wonderful memories you will have and know that he will be at peace at the bridge with other Golden's he can play and run with. With no pain. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## jealous1

Karen, I, too, have been following this thread hoping and praying along with you and everyone else that you and your family had more time with Mak. I am so sorry. Please know we are all here for you.


----------



## fight4usmak

I took him to the Vet this morning, he just seemed uncomfortable. She said that the tumour has gotten so large that it's probably pushing on his liver and stomach, she said he shouldn't be eating as much as he does. She said he's fighting and doing his best when he shouldn't be. She said we should put him to sleep before he ends up in a lot of pain and what not. My husband agreed with her, I argued that he's not ready to go. He's still walking in the fields and even going in the swimming pool (yesterday I wore a wetsuit and went swimming with him in the pool). She said at this point I don't know what's best for him, I'm leading with my heart. Jo Ellen, do you think she could be wrong? Do you think I should wait until he stops eating or can't walk or swim? Is it possible that after all this time, I'm letting the Vets make the decisions rather then me (and I've been right so far)? What would you do?


----------



## Romeo1

fight4usmak said:


> I was sure the Vets made a mistake, I was praying to God that they made a mistake. I'm on the floor typing and his head is in my lap, I wish I knew what he was thinking. He has no idea that he won't be here tomorrow night, he just wants me to take care of him. I knew he wouldn't be here forever, but I never imagine we would only have two years with him, if I did I wouldn't have fallen in love with him the way that I have. Why are their lives cut so short? I'm just a wreck, I don't know what to do. I thought for sure he would be swimming and camping with us this summer. How could I have been so wrong.


Oh, no. What happened? Did Mak suddenly get a lot sicker or something? This just makes me sick too.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so sorry to hear that Mak's end has to come so soon. I know no words can help you prepare for what is going to happen - but just love your little guy with everything you have in you for his last day. I know his life is going to be short - way too short - but in reality, all of our dogs lives are MUCH to short for our liking  Your Mak was so lucky to live EACH AND EVERY DAY of his 2 years on earth with a loving family and never knew abuse, hunger or hardship. You can be happy that you gave him that - as it is so much more than so many other dogs have. He doesn't realize that he is not going to be here tomorrow night, and that is a blessing (for him, not you).

Please open your heart to another golden ball of love. I don't know if that was your intention - and I'm sure you aren't thinking that far ahead yet...but I have heard that there is no better therapy than puppy kisses


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all for your unconditional support. Please tell me if you think I shouldn't listen to the Vet. Do you think she knows better then I do? Romeo, not a lot has happened yet, except that he's getting uncomfortable when lying down, he's still walking and running but running out of breath sooner then he has, and he's still eating a lot. The Vet told me it would be cruel to let this go on. Did I let her convince me of something that should not happen? She won't be here until tomorrow night, now I'm wondering if I'm doing the wrong thing. Honestly, I would tell you all if he wasn't eating or exercising, but that's not the case. I'm so confused, I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Oh Karen, I am at a loss for words. Mak has captured our hearts. Tomorrow at 5:30, I'll be holding Maggie tight and praying for you and our family. I know Mak will be all right. Coal and all the other pups will be waiting for him. It's us humans that suffer so much. I'm so sorry.


----------



## fight4usmak

Melissa, my good friend who is a breeder of Australian Labradoodles, has a litter that is five weeks old. When I have to get out of here, I run over to her house, hold those precious puppies, and just enjoy all the puppy kisses. There's no way I could bring one home, I just can't go through this hardship again. But you're right, puppy kisses do a world of good!


----------



## shanewohl

Hey Karen. I often had this same thought process with Scout. But I will tell you that when it was time, there was no doubt. Scout let us know when he was ready, and during the moment, I swear he looked at us with "thank you" in his eyes. He did look so beautiful the moment his suffering ended. Give Mak the respect he is due, he'll let you know when it's time. 

Shane


----------



## amy22

Oh Karen, my heart is just breaking for you and your family and Mak. This brings back such memories of the night before I had to put my Sandy girl to sleep. This is the hardest thing that you will ever do, but the most loving. 
I am so very sorry. Karen....just hug your baby and know that he will be feeling better. I hope he meets up with Sandy, shes a very special girl and she would be a great friend to Mak.
Again, I am so very sorry and my thoughs and prayers are with you all. xxoo Amy


----------



## tippitay

I lost my girl, Molly, to cancer in February. I joined the forum in part to deal with that loss. I have followed your thread about Mak and it breaks my heart. Letting go is the toughest thing, but never regret loving him so completely! You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## mainegirl

Karen,
I wish i could tell you what to do and be right about it. i would spend as much time with mak as you can, and if tomorrow you want to change your mind, do it. even at the last minute you can change your mind. don't let someone else determine your time line with mak. i will be praying for you and for mak with all my heart. i cannot imagine how you feel, because i am devastated and i'm not there with you. you will be in my thoughts and prayers all night and tomorrow. mak has a wonderful family and you are a wonderful mother. 
prayers and hugs

beth, moose and angel


----------



## fight4usmak

I can't even believe I'm going to ask this, but again, I don't know what to do. The Vet asked me what we wanted to do with Mak's body, I was crying so hard I couldn't answer her. I wish I knew what Mak would want us to do......


----------



## mainegirl

when my schnoodle of 19 years was pts i buried her in maine. when sandy was hit by a car and died, i have her ashes here with me. i could not do it again. i keep putting off the scattering of her ashes because i kind of feel she is still with me (in a little way). 

we are here for you, and prayers are with you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## fight4usmak

We're all going to the river now and then take Mak through the In-N-Out drive-thru. I'm going to stay up all night with him, and take him somewhere peaceful tomorrow. 
Tippitay, I'm very sorry for for your loss, I'm going to add Molly to Mak's friendship list.
Thank you all again for your thoughts, prayers and support. 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

You're right Mainegirl, if I feel it's not the right time, I can change my mind at the last minute. I will know, he will let me know, and I promise to do the right thing.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## gael

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I've only lost cats (my little pup is my first dog), but I can tell you that we've always had our little ones cremated, and had the ashes returned to us. It gave us a little comfort to have them still with us.


----------



## gael

fight4usmak said:


> You're right Mainegirl, if I feel it's not the right time, I can change my mind at the last minute. I will know, he will let me know, and I promise to do the right thing.
> Hugs,
> Karen


Yes, and just remember that your only obligation is to do the right thing by him. He'll only be going a little ways away, anyway. He'll always be near.


----------



## mainegirl

i just don't want you to feel beholden (?) to the vet or think that the vet knows more than you, they were amazed at him so far, so if he wants to fight and not because he knows you want him to, let him fight. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen

I've already decided what I will do with Daisy's body when she leaves. I will have her cremated and then scatter some of her ashes at her favorite lake. Most of her ashes I will save and they will be buried with me. And her ashes I will keep beside my bed where she has always been since she came home with me. I will never let go.

Karen, no one can tell you what to do. You've had such a short time to make these huge decisions, it just breaks my heart. I can't imagine. Do you wait until it gets bad or do you spare him that? I can't answer that, I have no idea what I would do either. And it's such an important decision. 

The only thing I really want to say is listen to your heart and _listen to Mak_.


----------



## Nanika

I am so sad to read that Mak is nearing the end of his fight. I have had to put several dog down over the years...one due to cancer and I let it go on way to long for my own selfish reasons - she was really suffering at the end and I regret putting off the final act of love. My heartdog was put down at the age of 13 and he was having a really hard time walking...I had to let him go with dignity. I also had to put down a puppy from one of our litters after nursing it along for 7 weeks...she was not improving and again I think I prolonged the decision because I wanted to believe that she could turn the corner at any time.

I wish you peace with your decision...Mak will understand and be grateful for the love and time he had with you.

Prayers and best wishes coming from northern BC....

I have all their ashes and will treasure them like I do the memories.


----------



## mm03gn

I would personally listen to the vet - I do believe that Mak's quality of life will start to deteriorate very quick from now on...with the speed that the tumor is growing. You don't want your baby to start being uncomfortable, I think in the long run that might be even harder for you to see than letting him go.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, Karen - this is really heartbreaking. I'm so sorry - theeeee absolute hardest decision I had to make with my Austrailian Shepherd of 16 years many years ago. He was my best friend. Now I have Duke. He's my heart puppy.

I say that if it were me, and Duke was in no apparent pain and eating and pooping and walking and sleeping just fine, I'd wait. So many times vets think they know what's best and I'm here to tell you they don't many times.

You know Mak. You love Mak. Now you have Mak - you will know when it's time. Like many have said - I believe he will tell you. When he's starting to prefer to be alone and away from the family and there's that look in his eyes - you'll know.

And, then - no second guessing. Afterward -know it was the right time. The thought that it was too early or not the right time will be agonizing!

I'm so very sorry. So very sorry.


----------



## tippykayak

You should listen carefully to your vet, but you're right that only you guys, as Mak's family, really know when it's time. Listen to him. If he's telling you he's uncomfortable but he's looking forward to another swim, then maybe you give it a day. If he's telling you that he loves to swim but he's hurting and tired, then you don't. 

Please also remember that there's no exact right time that's the best. Tomorrow might be OK, or the next day just as good. He won't be angry at you for letting him go a day early or for holding on an extra day.

You're going to let him keep his dignity and give him a gentle sendoff. Though you'd give him a cure if you could, that's not in your power, so you give him what you can.

As far as the body, I can only tell you what I've experienced. When that last breath goes, it's like the dog has rounded the next corner of the trail and is gone. What's left in the room just didn't look like the dog I knew anymore. It was peaceful and so, so sad. Out of sentimentality, I had Gus individually cremated, but that wasn't for him. It was so we could take the ashes to his favorite lake and remember his joyfulness again.

Be strong for Mak and when you have doubts, just listen to him and do what he tells you he needs.


----------



## Romeo1

Duke's Momma said:


> I say that if it were me, and Duke was in no apparent pain and eating and pooping and walking and sleeping just fine, I'd wait. So many times vets think they know what's best and I'm here to tell you they don't many times.
> 
> You know Mak. You love Mak. Now you have Mak - you will know when it's time. Like many have said - I believe he will tell you. When he's starting to prefer to be alone and away from the family and there's that look in his eyes - you'll know.


Well stated and I concur 100%.


----------



## jaireen

hello karen..am so sorry to hear about mak...i lost barney last year...i saw him suffered and at the same time saw his will to survive....am not an advocate of euthanasia...i know a lot of you in this forum would disagree with me but its alright, everone is entitled to his/her opinion....i firmly believe that the only One who can take anyone's life is God...mak is a part of your family...if anyone in your family would be so sick would you put them to sleep too?...if your son is suffering from a certain disease or had a freak accident and he has no chance to survive but he was fighting hard to be able to extend his life just so he could be with you, would you put him to sleep?...is it because mak is not human but just an animal is that why euthanasia is ok?....thats the reason why i didnt put barney to sleep but patiently and painfully waited for his time...if the vet or anyone else think that youre selfish for prolonging his suffering, i must say that no one has the right to play god and decide when is the right time to end anyone's life...God created mak...Let Him be the God to decide when is the right time to take His creation back to be with him...

am so sorry that youre going thru this...i feel your pain...been thru all that confusions when barney was struggling to survive....but i stuck to my decision to let God take barney from me in His perfect time...


----------



## Maddie's Mamma

Karen - I know you don't trust the vet, that your heart is telling you to keep hanging on, but your husband knows you and loves you and Mak. If you can't trust the vet, trust your husband. Let him lead you through this. I had to do that when we had to let Belle go. I was where you are - he was the voice of reason. The decision broke his heart as well, but he cared for my well-being as well as Belle's.

I remember my last walk with Belle... I was convinced she was up to it because that was our time together - every morning at 5:30 we walked. Belle, Dakota and me. She tried her best - she wanted to do her best, because her devotion to me was as strong as her devotion to her boy. Dakota made me see that it wasn't the same, her buddy was sick and she knew it. 

DH could see it, Belle's boy could see it, I needed another dog to show me.

Please listen to the voices of those who love you and Mak. Trust them. 

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## docinbird

When Orson died of cancer, I second-guessed myself all over the place. What could I have done differently?  Oh, I hurt myself regarding this. Being who I am, I had to go research it.

There was nothing that I could do. Nothing.

You provided the love at the time that was important. Just sigh and accept that things happen.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

For me, and I can only speak for myself, it came to a point where I decided:

"I would rather let Artie go knowing she has cancer, than to make her keep living, knowing the cancer has her."

It was that and knowing she was just holding on for us.

Knowing that I sent her to the rainbow bridge with me by her side, with her knowing love, comfort and security till the end was probably one of the greatest gifts I could give her in return for being always faithful and loyal to our needs.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh Karen,
I know what you are going thru. My Beau has some really good days and some really bad days. I asked my vet "when do you know it is time" and he told me "when they stop eating or in pain or cant go to the bathroom" If you dont feel that it is his time yet because he is still eating, pottying and swimming, then I would stand my ground. 
And if you are pushed to do this now if you feel he is not ready, you will feel resentful to your hubby and vet down the road. I know from personal experience it will happen if you are forced. 
It will be so hard when the time comes but I think you will know when he is ready to go. I think something in their eyes shows you when they are ready. Can the vet give you some pain meds if he isnt already on them for his discomfort? 

You know you cant keep him furever but enjoy every minute, until the time to let him go whenever it is. We cant tell you what the right decision is but know that he will always be with you in your heart and in your memories. 

My heart and prayers are with Mak, you and your family. No matter what you decide we are here for you and thinking of you.


----------



## Pointgold

I've watched some very special dogs fight when they really had no fight left, because they knew that it was what the humans that they loved and trusted wanted. These dogs, so brave and stoic, only let us believe that they were a little uncomfortable, when in reality they were in pain. They were doing it for us. They needed our permission to stop. And as soon as we allowed that last "command", our greatest gift to them, they could. It's awful. And when we say if we'd only known they would only be here for ____months/years we wouldn't have allowed ourselves to fall so deeply in love, it is because we are in pain. And we do it again, because whether they are with us 2 years or 20, we are better for having loved them, and them us.


----------



## mylissyk

My Katie had lung cancer too, and I just realized how similar her case was to Mak's. We found it because she had a mass on her shoulder, like Mak. We had a few months after the diagnosis, but like Mak, Katie was becoming more uncomfortable as days went by. She started having very fast breathing in the evenings, and I told myself the day she had trouble breathing in the morning would be the day. I could have waited, but the vet said it would only get worse, I knew that too.

I'm so sorry this is happening to you and Mak, I wish with all my heart it wasn't.


----------



## Fidele

My heart and tears are with you. You will make the decision that's best for Mak - what a shame these loving souls can't be with us forever!

We buried Lady, our first golden, and cremated Belle, whom we lost to lymphoma 2 years ago. We've moved from the yard where we buried Lady - but it was "her yard" so I guess that's OK. I would have sprinkled Belle in "her yard," but hubby couldn't do that. Belle loved to ride in the motorhome, so whenever the MH hits the road, Belle, in her little box, rides along.

May you find some peace. God bless!


----------



## fight4usmak

I have read, re-read, and read again, all of your posts. Thank you so much for taking the time to share your stories, thoughts, and continuing to be there for us. Honestly, the amount of gratitude I feel is immeasurable.
We went to the river with Mak this evening, actually the entire family, and had a wonderful time. Mak was lying by my side until he saw some ducks walking on the rocks, and that was it, he tore off!!! I'm not kidding, he ran so fast and so far, Kobe couldn't even keep up with him. It was as though he was feeling limp one minute, and the next, he was a puppy! He ran so far that we lost site of him, and this was in a matter of seconds! When we finally caught-up to him, he was wagging his tail, jumping on us, and ran almost the entire way back to the car (which was probably at least a mile, maybe a mile and a half, being that he ran off so far). My husband was astonished, I however, just knew he still had it in him. Ryan and my parents asked, "are we really putting him to sleep tomorrow night?". My husband replied, "I'm stunned, I don't know what to do". We all went to In-N-Out and Mak not only gulped down his burger, he was fighting for Ryan and Kobe's.
I called the Vet when we got home. She gave me her home number just in case we needed her tonight. I called her and told her what happened, she told us to see how he does tonight and tomorrow, and she still plans on coming to our home tomorrow evening. She said it could have been a one time deal, or, Mak has found a second wind. She said she will assess everything tomorrow, and then let us know what she thinks. She told me that after seeing him in her office, that she wouldn't think his behavior this evening was possible. I then put my husband on the phone so that he could reiterate what I said, just in case she thought I was being dillusional! John said he wouldn't have believed it if he didn't see if for himself. She also asked if we gave him his meds before we went to the river, I assured her we had not.
Is it possible that we might still have a few more good days left?! I promise, I will NOT let Mak suffer, however; if he still has this kind of fight and life left in him, I can't send him to the bridge before his time.
I'll observe him through the night and then I'll be by his side all day tomorrow. I will keep you all posted as to what happens tomorrow night. Just in case it is his time, we have decided to spread his ashes in Lake Tahoe, his favorite place and some of our greatest memories. 
(((Hugs)))
Karen


----------



## Packleader

Karen,
I just went through a similar situation with my aunt's dog Sadie. She was a rescue dog that they have had for 10yrs. About 4mo's ago she started gaining a lot of weight, first we thought it was to much food, then I noticed she was starting to look like a potbelly pig and told them to get her into the vet that something wasn't right.
Xrays were taken and they found a large mass by the liver. The vet was able to remove it but it was the size of a cantaloupe. She recovered great, but then I noticed her getting big again. Her little legs were starting to give out on her. Her appetite was crazy, she wanted to eat allll the time. I told them they needed to get her back in to the vet, She looked like she was going to pop. So,more xrays were taken it had grown back and then some. It was now pushing against her organs..the vet couldn't understand how she had such a huge appetite at this point. He offered to send her home with some pain pills. My uncle did not want to put his little girl through that knowing that she could possibly start bleeding inside. They loved her so very much but made the decision to let her go. Our dogs will do anything to make us happy.
There comes a time when we must think of what best for them and not us. I know how hard it is as I have been through this too. It's the hardest thing in the world in my opinion, letting go of a golden. I swore after losing my last one I would never get another again, that the pain was so unbearable. Time and God heals you. I felt any empty space in my heart that only another golden could fill. I was willing to do it all over again because they are so worth it. I will never forget the ones that have passed. Not only did I get 1 golden but 5. I cannot live without one in my life. 
What ever decisson you make I am behind you, always!


----------



## OwnedByKaty

Karen I have been watching your thread but I haven't posted until now. First I am very sorry for all you are going through. It is so hard to lose a beloved pet at any age but extra hard when they are so young. I've lost 2 cats and 2 dogs in my life. One cat and one dog had kidney failure, both were 14. At the time there was no question about putting them down because they were clearly in pain and were suffering. My other cat was young and he had never been sick until he was diagnosed with cancer that was untreatable. The plan was to keep him as comfortable as possible. It was short though because I had him put to sleep 2 weeks after the diagnosis because it had spread to his brain and was causing seizures. Again it was clear he was suffering.

In these cases of course it was hard but there was no question in my mind if it was the right time or the right thing to do. My dog Penny was the hardest. She was 17 and basically just getting older and older by the day. Nothing immediately wrong like cancer. I discussed with my vet many times on what to do. My husband felt it was time. I actually made the appt 3 times and went to the vet office with Penny and all 3 times I changed my mind at the last minute. I just didn't feel right in my heart that it was the right time. I had a long talk with my Vet who did not give me her opinion one way or the other. What she told me was this: Since I knew Penny best I needed to determine what her quality of life was. What did she love best, what made her happy. When I saw that she was no longer enjoying the things in life that mattered to her I needed to decide when that line had been crossed. Penny was most happy when she was with us. She was a very devoted dog and would have done anything for me. I started to notice more and more that she would choose to go off and sleep by herself in another room rather than join the family watching TV or whatnot. When it became the majority of the time I realized in my heart that what made her happy, what made her quality of life good was no longer happening for her. She was just going through the motions and getting through the day, but not living. I took her to the vet that 4th time and went through with it. It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life but I know in my heart I did right by Penny and honored her devotion to me by letting her go.

Nobody can tell you when the time is right for Mak except you. Decide what makes Mak happiest. When he is no longer enjoying those things and is in pain you will know deep in your heart that it is the right time. It will still hurt like heck and will be oh so hard but deep down you will know. Don't let anyone convince you until you are ready in your heart. You don't want to live with regrets.

You and Mak are in my thoughts.

Shelley


----------



## amy22

Karen, it sure does sound like Mak may have some more of the good life in him. Just watch him overnight and tomorrow and see what you think. I think you will know when the time is right. I know you love him enough to make that decision when you feel that it is right. My prayers are with you Karen, Mak and your family xxoo


----------



## Hudson

Karen, firstly I loved your family photos and your beautiful picture of Mak, the tears have been rolling here for your dilemma.I too had to say good bye to my 1st golden boy and it was from the operating table, the choice to let him come home and only have him for a short time and his cancer progressively get worse, so I chose to let him go there. We had a wonderful last night, and I still miss him to this day and he is my screen save at work and his collar is under my pillow.
All I can say is you will know when Mak is struggling and your love and devotion for him will give you the strength to make the right decision for him.Bless your beautiful family and Mak.....


----------



## puddinhd58

Karen,

I cannot imagine what you and your family is going through. 



> Pointgold I've watched some very special dogs fight when they really had no fight left, because they knew that it was what the humans that they loved and trusted wanted. These dogs, so brave and stoic, only let us believe that they were a little uncomfortable, when in reality they were in pain. They were doing it for us. They needed our permission to stop. And as soon as we allowed that last "command", our greatest gift to them, they could. It's awful. And when we say if we'd only known they would only be here for ____months/years we wouldn't have allowed ourselves to fall so deeply in love, it is because we are in pain. And we do it again, because whether they are with us 2 years or 20, we are better for having loved them, and them us.



Pointgold, I could not say it any better. That is beautiful and so true. 

Karen, your love for Mak will guide you. I believe you will know for sure when it's time and you will not have any doubts. 
My prayers and thoughts will be with you all day. I wish I could send a big hug through the computer for you both.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm so sorry for all you are going through, sometimes it is hard understand why these things happen. My prayers are with you and Mak at this time.


----------



## ohdish!

Karen,

This is the first I am posting to your thread... just wanted you to know there is yet another person whose heart and prayers are going out to you. I believe you are doing the right thing, by taking this one day at time. You and your husband will know it is time because Mak will tell you. We had to put our first dog, Sherlock, to sleep. He was twelve, had Cushing's disease and diabetes. He had lost most of his hair and had gone nearly blind, but it wasn't until one morning when we found him laying on his rug and we asked him the usual question, "Should we go outside?" and he just peed in his spot, without moving an inch, that we knew he was telling us it was time. We waited for the children to come home from school that day, fed him a whole bowl of popcorn, which he gobbled up, said our goodbyes and off he was carried. We cried and cried. And as a mother, I believe I cried even harder for my children's loss and pain, than for my own. Losing a pet is so heartwrenching - it is like a hole is left in the universe - but we would go through it over and over if it meant getting to share the love and laughter again. Our dogs are angels... whether here or in heaven.

I'm thinking of you....

Doree


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hi Karen,
I have just caught up on your post, well sounds like you have a fighter, Mak is amazing!
When I had our Bobby PTS it was News Years Eve 4 in the morning at a 24-hour EM care not our vet. He could not lift his head or wag his tail and I could see in his eyes it was time. He had hemangiosarcoma, it hit him so fast I couldn't believe it was happening. I didn't want to leave him there so I brought him home and we buried him in our back yard. He so loved our yard, he was a rescue that was abused so when we first brought him home all he wanted was to be left outside. I left our garage backdoor open for him to go in and out as he pleased, and after a week he knew we would not harm him. He became the best dog, never once to snarl, bite or even nip at us. We would have cremated him but with the holiday our vet was closed till Jan.2
so that is why he is at peace in our yard.

Many prayers and love sent to Mak,you and your family!

Give Mak HUGS & KISSES from us.


----------



## tippykayak

Pointgold said:


> I've watched some very special dogs fight when they really had no fight left, because they knew that it was what the humans that they loved and trusted wanted. These dogs, so brave and stoic, only let us believe that they were a little uncomfortable, when in reality they were in pain. They were doing it for us. They needed our permission to stop. And as soon as we allowed that last "command", our greatest gift to them, they could. It's awful. And when we say if we'd only known they would only be here for ____months/years we wouldn't have allowed ourselves to fall so deeply in love, it is because we are in pain. And we do it again, because whether they are with us 2 years or 20, we are better for having loved them, and them us.


I think this is well said. Five days before we put Gus down, the oncologist was recommending chemo. So I guess we were in the opposite situation, but I still think we knew best and our vet was offering his best advice without knowing the dog as deeply as we did. 

I've said this before: we wish we could say "stay," and they'll stay for us as long as they can, but sometimes you just have to say "OK" and let them go.


----------



## lindalou

fight4usmak said:


> I have read, re-read, and read again, all of your posts. Thank you so much for taking the time to share your stories, thoughts, and continuing to be there for us. Honestly, the amount of gratitude I feel is immeasurable.
> We went to the river with Mak this evening, actually the entire family, and had a wonderful time. Mak was lying by my side until he saw some ducks walking on the rocks, and that was it, he tore off!!! I'm not kidding, he ran so fast and so far, Kobe couldn't even keep up with him. It was as though he was feeling limp one minute, and the next, he was a puppy! He ran so far that we lost site of him, and this was in a matter of seconds! When we finally caught-up to him, he was wagging his tail, jumping on us, and ran almost the entire way back to the car (which was probably at least a mile, maybe a mile and a half, being that he ran off so far). My husband was astonished, I however, just knew he still had it in him. Ryan and my parents asked, "are we really putting him to sleep tomorrow night?". My husband replied, "I'm stunned, I don't know what to do". We all went to In-N-Out and Mak not only gulped down his burger, he was fighting for Ryan and Kobe's.
> I called the Vet when we got home. She gave me her home number just in case we needed her tonight. I called her and told her what happened, she told us to see how he does tonight and tomorrow, and she still plans on coming to our home tomorrow evening. She said it could have been a one time deal, or, Mak has found a second wind. She said she will assess everything tomorrow, and then let us know what she thinks. She told me that after seeing him in her office, that she wouldn't think his behavior this evening was possible. I then put my husband on the phone so that he could reiterate what I said, just in case she thought I was being dillusional! John said he wouldn't have believed it if he didn't see if for himself. She also asked if we gave him his meds before we went to the river, I assured her we had not.
> Is it possible that we might still have a few more good days left?! I promise, I will NOT let Mak suffer, however; if he still has this kind of fight and life left in him, I can't send him to the bridge before his time.
> I'll observe him through the night and then I'll be by his side all day tomorrow. I will keep you all posted as to what happens tomorrow night. Just in case it is his time, we have decided to spread his ashes in Lake Tahoe, his favorite place and some of our greatest memories.
> (((Hugs)))
> Karen


Karen,
Remember you know better than anyone when Mak is suffering too much to go on. Listen to your heart. Take it day by day. Take care and give your sweet Mak hugs from me. 
Linda


----------



## kirst1

Karen, I am truly sorry for what you are going thru, but you are doing a fab job, and Mak will know how loved he is.


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Im really sorry to hear the latest, it has to be one of the hardest decisions you will ever have to make but above all you know Mak better than anyone so dont be forced into anything you dont think is right. Remember its only a Doctors opinion they only know Mac on a medical stand point from tests and short term observation obviously take there advice into consideration but when the time comes Mak will let you know.. 

Just use the time between now and that time as best you can dont focus on the heartbreak or dissapointment while he is still here with you, and I hope one day you will be able to open up and let another four legged firend into yourlife so they can feel the love that you have given Mak..


----------



## Thor0918

Karen I am thinking of you today. As I read the most recent posts I can feel the love. You and your family will know. Hugs and prayers coming to you from Pa. I hope this morning is as good as yersterday.


----------



## mylissyk

I am thrilled to hear Mak is still enjoying life! I pray he has many, many more days like this.

(you mentioned at point you weren't taking anymore pictures, but please do, you will cherish them, and we would love for you to share them with us.)


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers. I didn't want to post anything until I read through all the recents posts. Also, thank you for sharing your stories, they really hit home for me.
Mak had a peaceful night and ate well this morning. You all might think I'm crazy, however; I'm taking him to the Vet Hospital in Loomis to have an ultrasound done (I think I said CT scan in some emails, I apologize, I meant ultrasound). Before we make any final decisions, I want to be armed with any and all information before our Vet comes over this evening. I don't want to have any regrets, I couldn't live with regret.
Through reading many of the posts and emails I have received, I have discovered what a sensitive issue euthenasia is. Some people feel very strongly one way or the other. I didn't know that I was touching on such shakey ground, I'm very sorry if I have caused any ill feelings. One member mentioned the book 'Merle's Door', my favorite book of all time! I'm going back and reading some of it, there are some very meaningful words and thoughts on euthenasia.
From the bottom of my heart, I promise you all that I would never do anything that would cause Mak to suffer. Even though it's hurting me so deeply, I would never be selfish enough to cause him any unecessary pain. I seeked out so many different opinions when Mak was diagnosed, I just want to make sure that we don't take the word of just one Vet when making this final decision. That is why I'm taking him to Loomis, I really want to see for myself what the ultrasound shows and hear what this Internal Specialist has to say.
Thank you all again for EVERYTHING!
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## amy22

Karen,
I am thinking about you and Mak and praying for you both. xxoo


----------



## Debles

Mak and your family are in my prayers. For all of us that have been there , we all have to make the decision that is best for our golden and will save them from suffering. You will know.


----------



## 3 goldens

Mak is such a special boy, one I will never forget. Some dogs I read abut just stick with me and he is one. I am all for putting them to sleep when it is hopeless and they are suffereing. I had to make those choice in the pat 3 times and have never regretted or second guessed it. 

I hung onto Red to long, let him suffer to much, but it was though to be a spinal infection and I was sure we would hit o he right antibiotic or combo. Lookin back 24 years, I do think it was more than just an infection, probably cancer.

I had my next Irih Setter more than 2 months longer than I was suppose to and he enjoyed life right to he end. I hve told he story of Boots. KayCee, last May, one look at her in the ICU cage 48 hours after her cancer surgery and I knew she was ready. I had the tech call my vet, but KayCee died with me holding her before Rickey got there. Her last gift to me was going on her onw, not having me sign the final paper. You know your Mak and from what you say, I do not think he is ready to leave you yet. But the minute his qualty of life sarts to slep, then it is tiem.

Now in the morning my last dog, Honey, will having surgery for a grade 2 mast cell tumor on her left leg just aboe her knee. The report came back in from the lab late Monday afternoon. I will not know her prognosis until after the surgery, and possibily afer another histopth report from the lab. 

It is not fair that so many of our babies re being stricken with this horrible disease. But you know, even knowing before hand the fate of every dog I ever had--from losing my first English Setter at 8 months of age to distemper, to losing KayCee to cancer at 8 yr.s 9 months last May, and all in between, I would still have taken each and every one of them for the time I had with them. Each and every one has given me so much joy and so much love (and yes, grief at their death) that I would hate to think I had missed out on one hour of that love and joy they gave me.


----------



## jlc's mom

prayers for mak and your family.


----------



## fight4usmak

We're getting ready to leave for the hospital. I'm watching the clock, and wishing that it would slow down. Perhaps the ultrasound will show that the mass isn't as critical as our Vet thinks. We will see....
I will be keeping Honey in my thoughts and prayers, and praying that surgery goes well and she receives a good and encouraging prognosis. I agree, why does this horrible disease touch so many GOldens?! I believe my Vet said 59% of Goldens are inflicted with cancer, that's a tragic number.
I will be sure to let you all know how the ultrasound goes.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - Just catching up to your posts from last night. This is all too close for me to give any advice except follow your heart and listen to Mak. I truly wish you peace in your decisions. 

I have to agree that PointGold said it beautifully:


> I've watched some very special dogs fight when they really had no fight left, because they knew that it was what the humans that they loved and trusted wanted. These dogs, so brave and stoic, only let us believe that they were a little uncomfortable, when in reality they were in pain. They were doing it for us. They needed our permission to stop. And as soon as we allowed that last "command", our greatest gift to them, they could. It's awful. And when we say if we'd only known they would only be here for ____months/years we wouldn't have allowed ourselves to fall so deeply in love, it is because we are in pain. And we do it again, because whether they are with us 2 years or 20, *we are better for having loved them, and them us*.


----------



## Goldbeau

Thinking and praying for you and Mak today Karen.


----------



## Pointgold

fight4usmak said:


> We're getting ready to leave for the hospital. I'm watching the clock, and wishing that it would slow down. Perhaps the ultrasound will show that the mass isn't as critical as our Vet thinks. We will see....
> I will be keeping Honey in my thoughts and prayers, and praying that surgery goes well and she receives a good and encouraging prognosis. I agree, why does this horrible disease touch so many GOldens?! I believe my Vet said 59% of Goldens are inflicted with cancer, that's a tragic number.
> I will be sure to let you all know how the ultrasound goes.
> Hugs,
> Karen


I'll be thinking of you. 
We hear from the vets how "rampant" cancer is in Goldens because we _have _Goldens. They don't tell us about the cancer rates in Boxers, Bernese Mountain Dogs, Cockers, Collies, and Rottweilers. No breed, including mixed breed dogs, is cancer free, and not every dog within a "high risk" breed will have a problem. All we can do is the best we know how to keep our dogs healthy and safe, and as breeders, and concerned pets owners, participate in the ongoing studies and research that are striving to eliminate the cancers that we do see.


----------



## amy22

Karen, I was just checking to see if there was any news. My prayers and abig hug are going with you and Mak to the hospital.
xxoo


----------



## Augie's Mom

Sending (((HUGS))) to you and Mak. I always worried about knowing "when" but when the time came my Ollie let me know. There was just a look that passed between us and I felt it in my heart. I truly believe she understood and lifted that burden from me. 

Our vet came to the house and she just loved him and he her, she was just so happy to see him. She was used to him examining her so it wasn't anything out of the ordinary for her. I was there holding her the entire time and there was no fear or trauma. It is hard to explain but it was very quiet, calm and peaceful. I truly felt it was the last loving gift I could give. 

You will know in your heart "when".


----------



## goldencontriever3

Karen - You are all in our thoughts. I hope you get encouraging news today. Follow your heart, it will let you know what is best for Mak. You are all in our prayers. I hope you have many more happy days with Mak.


----------



## fight4usmak

I drove home to pick-up all of Mak's records (and it's an hour each way, I don't know how I could have forgotten everything). They will be doing the ultrasound at 1:30. The doctor was stunned at the size of the tumour, and can't believe how well he's doing, considering. I better head out, I will let you all know what the ultrasound shows.
Hugs,,
Karen


----------



## Thor0918

Bless you drive safely. May God's love surround you now.


----------



## timberwolf

Prayers and thoughts are with Mak, you and your family.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

Thoughts and Prayers are with Mak and your family


----------



## GoldenKat

Our thoughts are with you. *hugs*


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and Mak*

Karen and Mak

May God be with both you and Mak.


----------



## puddinhd58

I was just checking in for work before my 2 hour commute home. I will be thinking of you both all the way home. 
God bless you both and your family.

((((Mak)))) ((((Karen))))


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you and Mak today and every day.


----------



## twinny41

Thinking of you this day and feeling your worries and fear. God Bless


----------



## 3 goldens

Checking in on Mak for news about the ultrasound. Will check back later.


----------



## jlc's mom

Checking up on Mak.


----------



## Romeo1

Me too......


----------



## amy22

Im checking too....


----------



## mainegirl

me, three

beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldenluver

**Me four**


----------



## timberwolf

Me five!!!


----------



## fostermom

Me six!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Me *7* (with hope in my heart)


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Continued thoughts and prayers for the whole family.


----------



## McSwede

I'm checking in, too. I want to convey that you, Mak and your family are continually in my thoughts and prayers.

~Jackie


----------



## jealous1

Checking in before heading to bed - prayers going out to Mak and his family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm thinking of you, too. Aww...Mak. I had to go back many pages. I can't believe you have to say good-bye. I've tried not to read the thread too often because I didn't want to hear this sort of news.


----------



## fight4usmak

Hello All,
I'm writing this on behalf of my lovely wife, a woman with a heart of gold, whose love and compassion have no boundaries. 
Mak was layed to rest this evening. With his head gently lying in Karen's lap, Mak took his last breath. He went very peacefully.
I don't know of any dog that could have been loved more than Mak was.
Needless to say, Karen is having a very difficult time with this. I do believe that she felt in her heart, that Mak would have survived many more months.
Karen and Mak were inseperable and I'm afraid her suffering has only just begun.
Our son, Ryan, was with us to say his good-byes. He ran over to a friend's home because he's having a difficult time. Also, he can't stand to see his Mother cry, that is even more of a challenge for him.
The only thing Karen wanted for Mother's Day was a day out with Mak and the family. Unfortunately, we can't give her that.
Karen has talked so much about the wonderful group of people she has met on this forum. She has shared many stories with me and has told me repeatedly, that she doesn't know what she would do without your support. Thank you for being so kind, understanding and patient with my wife duing this unforunate ordeal.
She made me promise her that I would post an update on Mak, and convey her many thanks and appreciation.
I have no doubt that in time she will be able to think of Mak and share a smile or two.
Affectionately,
John


----------



## Maddie's Mamma

Our deepest and most sincere condolences to you, John, Karen & Ryan. Praying that the God of all comfort will envelop you in his arms and keep you through this hard time. 

Rae, CJ, Maddie & Dakota


----------



## mainegirl

I am so, so sorry that your family had to go through this. I cannot take away any of your pain, but I am sharing in the grief, even not having met Mak, he will not be forgotten by any of us. To share the love of a heart dog is wonderful, but the pain of losing them is indescribable. My prayers are with you, I wish this didn't have to happen, and i cannot understand why it had to happen, but even without having met him, i love him.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## fight4usmak

Just one more thing that I would like to share. Our Vet, a very stoic and serious woman, couldn't control her tears. She broke down crying before and after she put Mak to sleep. She told me that she has never done that before. She was so touched by Mak as well as Karen, she could not control her emotions. I felt this was worth sharing.
Affectionately,
John


----------



## BeauShel

Thank you for letting us know John. My heart and prayers are with you, Karen and Ryan. Mak is in a better place now and know that he is still with you in your heart and memories and one day you will all be together again. Tell Karen to take as much time as she needs and we will be here for her when she is ready to talk. Also tell Ryan he is welcome to come and talk too, we have spoken to him before here and I have to say you should be very proud of him, he is a strong and amazing young man. His posts were very mature and elequont. 


RUN FREE SWEET MAK!!!! You are loved and missed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so sorry...


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry..I know just how you all are feeling. My prayers are with you all. Mak is now at the Rainbow Bridge and no longer in pain, waiting until you all can be together again. I hope he meets up with my golden Sandy. 
Again, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Mak
xxoo Amy


----------



## Pointgold

My deepest sympathy for your loss.

God speed, Mak.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Oh how sad. I'm so sorry for your family and Mak. I could tell how much Karen loved Mak, you could feel it in her posts, good days and bad days. My most sincere condolences....run free Mak.


----------



## k9mom

I am very sorry for your loss. Maybe someone can get John And Karen's address and everybody could send them a card.


----------



## desilu

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is obvious that Mak was deeply loved. Your family has my prayers . . .


----------



## Nanika

John, thank you for posting an update. Mak is now in a better place and the cancer is no longer in control. I know that the pain is raw and you have broken hearts. Please know that we will continue to pray for strength, peace and good memories for all of you. I am so sorry...


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

John, Karen, and Ryan,

I am so so sorry for your loss. I too have been following the posts. I haven't lost a young golden...but I have lost 2 goldens in my life. I feel for all of you. Mak is free now of pain.

God bless.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

My heart aches for you all. I'm so very, very sorry. I know it hurts so bad. Tears were shed here for dear Mak too. God bless.


----------



## Finn's Fan

John, Karen and Ryan, my heartfelt condolences for having to send Mak on his next journey today. There is no pain quite like the passing of a beloved animal, and you will not get over it for some time. I hope that in time you can remember your sweet youngster with smiles, even through your tears.


----------



## 3 goldens

I had so hoped for much longer time here for Mak. I know how broken hearted you all are over this loss. My heart just aches for you all.

But one thing you will always remember these great last couple of weeks with him, as I do with my Boots. I am so thankful to have had the short time I had with him, and for the wonderful memories we made during those weeks. And som day Karen will look back on her memories and be so thankful to have them.


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm so sorry. RIP sweet mak. Run free at the bridge. Sorry I can't write anymore, tears are uncontrolable.


----------



## Duke's Momma

John, Karen & Ryan

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. Please know that you're not hurting alone. Mak and your family have touched us all in a very deep way. I just pray that Karen will come back to share some of the stories and pictures about and of Mak.

We have come to love her and Mak and now you all are part of our family here. You're stuck with us, if you'll have us.

Now, I have to go hug my baby. How sad - I'm sorry......


----------



## Goldbeau

One of my favorite poems, dedicated to Mak......my thoughts and prayers are with you all. I hope he meets my dog Tasha at the bridge. 

*A Dog for Jesus*

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog,
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.


----------



## kwhit

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I'll light a candle for Mak tonight.


----------



## mm03gn

Oh I'm so sorry to hear of Mak's passing. I really wasn't expecting this to hit me so hard  I can't stop the tears and my heart is just aching for your family. Please use the support system here on the forum - you too John, please join us, as there are many different people on here who can all understand the grief you are going through. A lot of people in my "real world" just don't understand the attachment I have with my dogs - this place is wonderful.


----------



## gold4me

Oh I am so sorry to hear this about Mak. What a wonderful boy he was and now he is at peace and free of pain. It is never never easy. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Packleader

Bless your heart John for posting on behalf of Karen. I am so sorry to hear the news of Mak. You guys made the very best of each day with Mak and he knew that. Mak's journery has come to an early end here on earth, but where he is now, it has only begun. He will be waiting for you. I pray for strength for your family to get you through this together. It is not going to be easy. John I know Karen. as well as you and Ryan are taking this really hard, as well to be expected. Just know any of you can lean on all of us here on the forum. We are here for YOU! God Bless.


----------



## KiwiD

My deepest condolences on Mak's passing. Many tears are being shed here on your behalf. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## shanewohl

I am very sorry Karen. I do share your sorrow. God will look after Mak now and keep him until you meet again. With any luck, Scout will meet up with Mak and become great friends. I am truely sorry. Thanks for the update John.

Shane


----------



## Romeo1

My most sincere condolences. I am so sorry for your loss. Through this thread, I feel I have come to know Mak and all of you, so this is heartbreaking for me too. 

Mak is at peace now and he will be watching over you all to help you find yours. 

You couldn't ask for a better angel than that.

Godspeed, Mak.


----------



## Fidele

I'm so sorry! Words escape me - but I believe all of us are better for having "known" Mak and his family. You relished the joy and zest Mak had for life - may those memories and the closeness of family help heal your heart. God bless - and Godspeed sweet Mak!


----------



## Tahla9999

Remember to stay strong, Mak would not want you and your family to be sad for long I'm sure. If you have not, smile up at him in heaven. 

He will always be with you and your family.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'm so sorry...don't know what to say!


----------



## mybuddy

Ouch...the pain...no way to describe it. I am just so sorry for anyone who has to experience this feeling. If you can only believe that he is there with you as he is a part of you. He will be with you always. I know...it is the physical element we miss so much, so I know that doesnt help much right now but maybe later on it will.

I am So very sorry


----------



## msteeny28

i am soo very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

John and Karen, 

Over the past weeks we have all come to love Mak. Tonight I think that many hearts are breaking. I know mine is. If love could have kept him alive he surely would have lived for 100 years... or more.


----------



## twinny41

So, so sad. I am so very sorry to hear this. I didn't want to come on here this morning for fear of the news but I want you to know my thoughts are with you all too. Mak had a wonderful family and was surrounded by the greatest thing of all in his short life..... love.


----------



## russ&jo(UK)

Im really sorry to hear the news... Mak sounded like such a fighter such a shame it had to end like this..

I know its hard but try to remember the greif wont last forever however much it hurts at the moment but your memories especially the last few weeks will last forever.. No one can ever take that away from you...

RIP Mak....


----------



## laprincessa

run to Hooch, Mak, and get your kisses and hugs
and then run to Bobo and get your cans of toona
sweet boy, run free and joyful, free from pain and free from cares
you are loved


----------



## Powderpuff

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, rest peacefully Mak.

My thoughts are with you all at this painful time.


----------



## Hudson

*Sincere Sympathy to your family*



Bob-N-Tash said:


> John and Karen,
> 
> Over the past weeks we have all come to love Mak. Tonight I think that many hearts are breaking. I know mine is. If love could have kept him alive he surely would have lived for 100 years... or more.


John, thankyou for taking the time to post of your beautiful Mak's passing . Our hearts are breaking too for your family as you grief for Mak . Bob and Tash comments are a reflection for the love and support we felt for your family and amazingly brave dog.

Thankyou for giving Mak a wonderful life, tragically cut short but so full of love and devotion.

RIP,Sweet boy.


----------



## sasha's mum

I have been reading this thread from the beginning, not posted yet, but my thoughts are with you at such a sad time, my boy Saxon will look after Mak at the rainbow bridge


----------



## tippykayak

Good night, sweet Mak. Rest softly.

And Karen, it's normal to feel guilt and to go over things in your mind again and again, looking for a solution that would have saved Mak. Trust me, I know. But you also need to know that you did everything you could and that Mak wouldn't want you to feel guilty. He'd want you to smile when you think of him, not second guess yourself.

Letting a dog go takes such an extraordinary act of bravery and generosity. There's no reason to feel guilty about it. Learn instead the lessons Mak taught: forgive easily (yes, even yourself), kiss your family often, and jump into the pool like it's the coolest thing in the world every time.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so sorry. I know the grief you are going through right now, but I can promise you it does get better. When my Sam passed, I surrounded myself with his memory: pictures, videos, his belongings, and wrote down Sam's life story. This was a great outlet for my grief and it helped immensely. I hope you find comfort in your memories of Mak and the joy he brought you.


----------



## goldenluver

Thank you for letting us know. Mak sure was a special boy. I too was just like your wife when I lost my first golden, 4 yrs ago. I felt like I lost my best friend but time did heal and I welcomed another golden pup into my life which helped me tremendesly ( sp) I am writing this with tears flowing and I sure know the pain. Please let Karen know when she is ready to talk we are all here for her. Mak knew how much he was loved. R.I.P sweet Mak.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I am so sorry your family is going through this. You obviously loved Mak very much.

May you find peace and comfort knowing that Mak is running free and playing hard at the bridge. 
((((((HUGS))))))))

RIP Mak


----------



## turboterp

Dear Karen, I am new to this forum and just wanted to let you know that you and your family are in my prayers. You will get through this terrible time and your loving times with Mak will be what you remember. You did the right thing for your boy every step of the way, and I hope you can take comfort in that.


----------



## gil1075

I am so sorry.


----------



## New Golden Mom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Mak was obviously a very special boy who loved and was loved by a very special family. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so very sorry. Keeping Karen, John and Ryan in my thoughts today and for many days to come. This is so hard to read, I can't imagine how hard it is to live through. 

Mak will ride between Meggie's shoulders on her survivor lap next week, I'm sure she'll feel his angel wings stir the breeze beside her.


----------



## GoldenKat

I'm so sorry to hear about Mak's passing.


----------



## Dog

So sorry to hear your loss... God bless Mak's soul.


----------



## redhare

So very sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'm siting at my desk crying, your Mak was and amazing dog on earth can you just imagine what he will do now that he is in Heaven? There will be no stopping him now!
Hopefully Mak has met my Bobby and many of our precious Goldens.

I do know your pain and emptiness, I will keep you in my prayers. My faith did help me but it took time. Take care of yourself Karen.

God Bless You and Your Family,

June


----------



## Michelle4

I am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jake'sDad

Kimm said:


> I've tried not to read the thread too often because I didn't want to hear this sort of news.


Kimm said it for me, too. I'm writing this with tears in my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss.
Jon


----------



## fight4usmak

I can't believe Mak's beautiful face wasn't there to greet me this morning. I'm going to keep this brief because I just can't type through my tears. It hurts so much, I'm just going to try and sleep the day away. I wish I could thank each and every one of you personally, for caring so much, and for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I'm going to get through this, though it helps termendously to know you are all out there for us.
I miss you SO MUCH Mak, please don't hate Mommy for what she had to do. I know you are in Heaven making lots of new friends, while Mommy is down here mourning the loss of one of her best friends.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Blaireli

Karen, Mak doesn't hate you. One of the greatest gifts we have as pet owners is the ability to not let our loved ones suffer. Mak knows how much you love him and is watching over you and waiting for you at the Bridge. Many hugs, love, and prayers coming your way.

And Karen, don't you worry, my Heidi girl will show him the way. She's just getting used to things up there.


----------



## kirst1

I am so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Thor0918

Oh Karen, you did the bravest thing for Mak. It takes such courage to let them go. He will be forever grateful. When you can give a little smile to the heavens. He will be waiting for it! Hugs are coming your way through my tears.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so sorry for your loss, like others I was hoping for you and Mak to have more time. He was special. 

Please take care of yourselves during this very sad time.


----------



## GoldenDaisy

So sorry for your loss of Mak. As hard as it was to let him go, you made the best decision for him so he will not suffer. Even thoough his life was short it was filled with much love. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Swanolck

So sorry for your loss. Run free Mak.


----------



## ggdenny

Karen, John and Ryan, I am so sorry that you lost Mak. Everyone here could tell by Karen's postings that Mak was so loved, and loved you so. I'd like to say I know exactly how you feel, but everyone's pain and grief is different. Please take care of yourselves and try to focus on all the fun memories of your days with beautiful Mak in your lives.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,
Mak would never hate you, right now he is telling all of his new friends what a brave and loving family he had to give him the ultimate gift of being set free from his pain. I can see him running and playing with my Ben and Katie and all of our buddies knowing that one day he will see you again and until then he will play. 
You and your family will hurt awhile but it will get better. I would suggest making an album of his life with pictures and stories so down the road you can look at it and smile with happiness knowing you did everything humanly possible to make his time here on earth the best he could ever have. 

My heart is going out to you and your family.


----------



## amy22

Karen, Mak doesnt hate you..you did what was best for him because you love him so very much. He knows that. Take care of yourself, please.
xxoo Amy


----------



## Fozzybear

GodSpeed Mak! I am so very very sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Mak, my heartaches with yours. Mak and your family touched all our hearts so very deeply. Please don't have any regrets, you did everything you could for your sweet boy. Mak would not have any regrets, he was deeply loved and had a wonderful life.

Please know we are all here for you.


----------



## jealous1

Karen, John, Ryan--I am so sorry for your loss of Mak. I pray that his memories will bring you some comfort in the coming days and that one day you can open your heart to another golden as a tribute to all Mak meant to each one of you.


----------



## Faith's mommy

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Godspeed sweet Mak. I'm so sorry for your loss, but know that giving them the last gift of being pain free is the ultimate act of love. We will be here with shoulders to cry on and ears to listen. And please always remember that he will be with you always.... right in your heart. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Kohanagold

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to make the pain go away, but just know that we've all been where you are and we all feel your pain. {{{HUGS}}}, BJ & the Kohana Kids


----------



## mainegirl

Karen,
there is nothing that mak has to forgive you for, or hate you for. what has to happen is YOU have to forgive YOURSELF!!!! You did the good, right and loving thing. You gave Mak his dignity and will always remember him as fun-loving and loving. I waited too long with my first dog and remember her last days when she was almost blind, having accidents constantly and not really aware of her family. You won't have those memories. 
Please forgive yourself and don't hate yourself. 4 years ago I thought the hardest thing I ever did was to have my first baby (schnoodle) pts at age 18. Then my mother had a stroke and had always told my sister and me that she wanted no extra procedures, etc. We honored her wishes, but the two weeks that she lingered were the hardest and most loving time of my life. I got to tell her repeatedly that she was loved. (with my father's heart attack I never got to really say goodbye). You got to tell Mak repeatedly that he was loved and show he was loved.... what a gift. With my golden sandy we never got to say goodbye because she died on the operating table after being hit by a car.

all the loving that you gave Mak was a wonderful gift, and the dignity you allowed him to have, was a wonderful gift.

prayers for you and your family

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Along with each other, be sure and give Kobe big hugs and attention now too. He'll be wondering and perhaps confused about the loss of his friend.


----------



## ohdish!

I am so very sorry, Karen. You and your family are in my heart.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Nanika

Just wanted you to know that you and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## asiacat

i am so sorry for everything you have gone through...i can't even imagine your pain....you are in my thoughts....you gave mak an amazing life.....


----------



## Muddypaws

I am so very sorry to hear about Mak. It is one of the hardest things to do, but thank god we can save them from suffering. The time will come when you can think of Mak and remember all of the wonderful times you had together and the pain will lesson. Karen, I feel so much for you and you need to forgive yourself you did the right and kind thing. Take all the time you need to grieve. Mak is a member of the family and the love you felt for him was personal and genuine.

I will keep you, Mak and your family in my heart and prayers. Be well and know that we all are here for you when you are ready.

v


----------



## goldensmum

Karen, I am so very sorry for you and your family for the loss of Mak - I know it is likely you will always ask yourself the question "Did I do the right thing" - i know i still ask myself the same question, and although the answer is always yes, it still hurts like hell. You have given Mak your ultimate gift of love, by letting him go peacefully to the bridge - he has no reason to forgive you because he loved you just as much as you loved him.

As you have already seen the support here is brilliant - I found that out when I joined just before losing Ginny, and again when losing Holly. 

You have wonderful memories of Mak, and they will remain safely in your heart forever, and he will always walk beside you on silent paws.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Mak - you have touched all our hearts.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen and John:

John thank you for posting about Mak. I am so very sorry for your family.
Mak is at peace now and he knows how much you loved him and he will not suffer.
That is the greatest gift of all.

I have been through saying goodbye to a beloved pet so many times, and it is normal to keep questioning yourself over and over, but in the end the answer has to be, You did what was Best for Mak, because you LOVED him so much.

Mak will be watching over you always and on Mother's day he will tell all the other dogs, that he had the Best Mom of All!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so very sorry. Mak will never hate you. He loved you with every fiber of his being, and he is at rest now, free of pain. He is running free, faithfully awaiting your reunion.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry. The one thing that I hope you hold onto is the fact that Mak knew he was loved and adored. He left this life with that in his heart.


----------



## SunsetSam

I'm so very, very sorry to your whole family about the loss of your precious Mak. He was a very lucky and blessed dog to have you as his family. I'm sorry his time here with you was so short, but I am glad that what time he did have was with all of you. 

We have had to put two dogs to sleep, one from cancer and one from very advanced age, and it was the hardest thing we've ever done. The pain eases and the memories warm us, but reading your story makes me remember it all as though it were yesterday. Please know you're not alone in your grief or your feelings and the wondering if you did the right thing or not, we all feel that way. You showed Mak your love by giving him the ultimate gift-freedom from pain.

Huge hugs to you all.


----------



## Mad's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## lindalou

fight4usmak said:


> I can't believe Mak's beautiful face wasn't there to greet me this morning. I'm going to keep this brief because I just can't type through my tears. It hurts so much, I'm just going to try and sleep the day away. I wish I could thank each and every one of you personally, for caring so much, and for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I'm going to get through this, though it helps termendously to know you are all out there for us.
> I miss you SO MUCH Mak, please don't hate Mommy for what she had to do. I know you are in Heaven making lots of new friends, while Mommy is down here mourning the loss of one of her best friends.
> Hugs,
> Karen


Karen,
I know how bad your pain is. I'm so sorry. It's not fair. I can't believe it's been over 10 days since I said goodbye to Harley. He didn't want to leave me that morning and I knew the news wouldn't be good and that I would probably would not see him again after the surgery. I kissed him goodbye and let go of his leash. He went with the vet for surgery. With all his pain and weight loss, he happily trotted after them. So strong and happy even though he had stopped eating and drinking. When the vet discovered just how bad the cancer was, he was set free. It was so hard. And I know exactly how you are feeling but don't blame yourself. Mak was lucky to have you and your family. Tomorrow I pick up Harley's ashes. I thought I was ready for it. I don't think I am. 
Take Care Karen. I'm thinking about you.
Linda 
http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh, how I hoped for different news coming home tonight.

I am so so sorry, Karen :heartbeat


----------



## Hudson

Karen, Mak would never hate you, he would want you to be happy. It took great love and courage to end Maks' life and spare him suffering and a painful end. You have a wonderful loving family and Kobe to love and hug. Share you love.....and in time I hope you can be at peace with your decision and smile once again. I hope that you can share some memories and stories of Mak's life and we would also love to me Kobe. It will help you heal.

Mak will watch over you (The brightest star... I am sure) and be in your heart forever.

Hugs and healing wishes

Ann, Asha and Hudson


----------



## crnp2001

*I'm so sorry...*

I offer my sincere sympathies...it was three years ago this day that my Amber went to the Bridge unexpectedly after surgery. I feel your pain, although it is tempered somewhat over time.

Please don't blame yourself for anything...although it is easy to want to do so. I know that Mak is runnning around with Amber and all of our fur-kids at the Bridge...waiting for us to come someday.

I wish for you to eventually to find some comfort. I found this forum as I was grieving with Amber, and the members helped me through it.

Kim


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hi Karen,

Just wanted to send Hugs and Kisses, your in my thoughts and prayers.

June


----------



## Miss Happy

We lost our Sweet Katie about 7 months ago and there are still hard days. Although you find it difficult today, looking back in memory will help.


----------



## daisydogmom

I am just so sorry for your loss of Mak. It sounds like you and your family made his last days so special. Please know that you did the right thing. <<<HUGS>>> Rest in peace sweet Mak.


----------



## sdillon

I am so sorry to learn of your loss. My Huckleberry died the day before Thanksgiving, and the grief has often been more than I could bear, although the truth is, we don't have a choice but to bear it - and you will. I still weep openly for her nearly every day, and I'm a 41 year old man. I'm starting to come to terms with the fact that I will always grieve for her, whether or not I ever get another Golden. The only comfort I have been able to find, is to realize that the depth of our grief is a measurement of just how special and meaningful the relationship with our Goldens is. Though I still weep, I thank God often that I shared an extremely joyful 10 years with my dog, and I count myself as a rich man for it. If it brings any comfort, know that you are not alone in feeling the depth of grief you do. Goldens are *that* special.


----------



## usmcmueller

Karen - I never posted on this thread but I read it every night while I drove around in my squad. I can't imagine how sad you must be right now. I'm sorry for your loss. I've been sitting here staring at a blinking cursor for 5 minutes and can't think of any words to express my sympathy for you. Lindsay and I are saddened by your loss of what was obviously a dear friend and great dog. Moose sends sloppy Golden kisses to you.


----------



## twinny41

'Only we know how small a price we pay for what we receive. Our grief no matter how powerful it may, is an insufficient measure of the joy we have been given'
I am sure you feel the same. despite the heartache and grief I would not have missed a minute with my Meg. Not for the whole wide world!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thanks for touching my life Mak...Run with the Wind Young Man...Run Free!

I am so sorry for your loss...prayers for peace heading your way...Thanks John...Hugs to Karen & Ryan...We are here for each of you, K?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Karen, John and family... I too want to add my deepest sympathies for your loss of Mak. Tho I don't know you personally, I do know the love of a golden... and I am right here crying with you. I pray that you will find peace in knowing he is no longer in pain but bounding over beautiful meadows, happy and in good health once again. Many hugs and prayers for the days ahead.

Sandra


----------



## timberwolf

Karen and family, 
I am so sorry to hear about Mak. Please know that you are constantly in my thoughts and prayers.
When I lost my golden Ryder, a good friend said something to me that helped above all else. She told me that while we were so lucky to have had our time with him, from knowing us, he was very lucky to have had us too.
Mak could not have asked for a better family and don't for a minute think that he didn't know that what you did was because you loved him so much. You will meet again. Until that time, remember all those great things about him that you loved and he will never be far from your heart.
Take care.
Sherri


----------



## fight4usmak

I can't believe how incredibly difficult this is. Everywhere I look, I see Mak. I just want to hold his precious face, one more time. I want to take one last swim, one last walk, anything at all, just to have some more time with him.
I'm finding myself constantly logging-on and reading all of your beautiful posts, many times over again, and finding much needed comfort amongst you all.
I am doing my best to comfort Ryan, which of course is first and foremost. He's finding the most difficult times to be when he wakes-up in the morning, and after school (I usually had Mak in the car with me when I would pick-up Ryan). Amongst his tears, he has shown a great deal of perspective. He believes Mak is the luckiest dog in the world, and is certain that he's going to come back as our next dog. This is where it gets tricky.....Over the past few weeks we have been visiting our friend's litter of new pups. We were there when they were born, and that's because Ryan wanted to witness the births. He watched as Mak left this world, so I thought it would be a good idea to see life come into this world. Anyway, he told me today that he's certain one of these puppies is Mak reincarnated. He says it's the way he eats, looks at him, kisses his face, snorts when he's hungry, goes crazy when a person walks in the room, all these things that Mak would do (and this puppy is only four weeks old). Of course I told Ryan that I think he's right, Ryan said there's no way it can be a coincidence. He asked me tonight if we can have the puppy (my friend knows how much Ryan loves him, so she hasn't let anyone else look at him). I told him we couldn't, I said the timing isn't right, and frankly, I can't go down this road again. How in the world could I replace Mak with a new puppy?! It broke my heart to tell him no, however; I can't emotionally handle that right now. Not to mention, my heart is with Goldens and this puppy is a small Labradoodle. Am I being selfish and insensitive? Mak is still so present in my life, it's going to take a long time before I can even think about moving on and bringing a new puppy into our family. I don't want to compromise any time that I have with Kobe, he deserves all my attention. I will never be so fortunate again as to have a dog like Mak. He was my "heart dog", and still is. Don't get me wrong, Kobe has my heart as well and always will.
Happy Mother's Day to everyone~
Hugs, 
Karen


----------



## amy22

Karen, I know exactly how you are feeling. I waited a year before I got mIsty..I never thought another dog would be a good fit. After I got her I wonderedwhy I waited so long. Its a personal decision..you have to see how you feel..its going to be hard on your son if hes thinking one of those pups is Mak come back..but maybe you can tell him you will get another pup in time..I dont know..its just such a difficult thing to go through. You really just have to take it one day at a time and see how you feel. One day you may change your mind, or maybe you wont. Its just so hard..My prayers are with you and your famly. xxoo


----------



## Pudden

I'm so sorry to hear that Mak is gone. He was lucky to be so loved. Hugs and kisses from Pudden and me....


----------



## McSwede

I am deeply saddened to read this. Karen, you John and Ryan have my deepest, most heartfelt sympathies. Mak knew just how much you loved, cared and fought for him. He was such a fighter and had such a zest for life. Truly, an amazing Golden!
You, Mak and your family are in my continued thoughts and prayers.

~Jackie


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm off to go run in the Susan G. Komen Race For The Cure. Last year Mak was running right by my side, I suppose this year he will be as well.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## AmbikaGR

fight4usmak said:


> I can't believe how incredibly difficult this is. Everywhere I look, I see Mak. I just want to hold his precious face, one more time. I want to take one last swim, one last walk, anything at all, just to have some more time with him.
> I'm finding myself constantly logging-on and reading all of your beautiful posts, many times over again, and finding much needed comfort amongst you all.
> I am doing my best to comfort Ryan, which of course is first and foremost. He's finding the most difficult times to be when he wakes-up in the morning, and after school (I usually had Mak in the car with me when I would pick-up Ryan). Amongst his tears, he has shown a great deal of perspective. He believes Mak is the luckiest dog in the world, and is certain that he's going to come back as our next dog. This is where it gets tricky.....Over the past few weeks we have been visiting our friend's litter of new pups. We were there when they were born, and that's because Ryan wanted to witness the births. He watched as Mak left this world, so I thought it would be a good idea to see life come into this world. Anyway, he told me today that he's certain one of these puppies is Mak reincarnated. He says it's the way he eats, looks at him, kisses his face, snorts when he's hungry, goes crazy when a person walks in the room, all these things that Mak would do (and this puppy is only four weeks old). Of course I told Ryan that I think he's right, Ryan said there's no way it can be a coincidence. He asked me tonight if we can have the puppy (my friend knows how much Ryan loves him, so she hasn't let anyone else look at him). I told him we couldn't, I said the timing isn't right, and frankly, I can't go down this road again. How in the world could I replace Mak with a new puppy?! It broke my heart to tell him no, however; I can't emotionally handle that right now. Not to mention, my heart is with Goldens and this puppy is a small Labradoodle. Am I being selfish and insensitive? Mak is still so present in my life, it's going to take a long time before I can even think about moving on and bringing a new puppy into our family. I don't want to compromise any time that I have with Kobe, he deserves all my attention. I will never be so fortunate again as to have a dog like Mak. He was my "heart dog", and still is. Don't get me wrong, Kobe has my heart as well and always will.
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone~
> Hugs,
> Karen


Hi again Karen
First off the next dog, or any dog for that matter, will NEVER take Mak's place. Mak owns a piece of your heart and that will forever be his. The next one will claims it own part of your heart and will actually help to repair Mak's part in it's own special way. You will of course at times call this pup Mak, think of Mak when it does something cute, or not so cute, and then deal with all the new dog's issues and quirks. 
The time will come when you know you are ready and I am one who believes Mak will actually be there with you at that time to help decide when and which dog is THE ONE. I know Kizmet did that for me with Oriana. I know my wife wanted and needed a puppy even more than I when Kizmet left us, but it took time for me to find the right one.
About 5 days prior to Kizmet going to the bridge, a litter of pups was whelped sired by Kizmet's uncle, brother to Kizmet's mom. The owner of this litter and contacted me and offered me any pup I wanted from this litter. It was just too soon and after these pups went home I really second guessed this decision. But a year later I got Oriana and realize that she was THE ONE that was meant to be.

Take care and thinking of you all. 
Good luck and weather for your run!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mak is at the bridge now, pain free and playing hard.


----------



## timberwolf

> I'm off to go run in the Susan G. Komen Race For The Cure. Last year Mak was running right by my side, I suppose this year he will be as well


Hi Karen, Mak will be with you today and every day from now on. He will never be far away, he's in your heart!!!
If and when you decide the time is right and you would like to add to your family again, know you won't be replacing Mak. He is irreplacable. The next one will make his own place in your heart and there will be room for him. You will know when the time is right, and if you never decide to do this again, that's OK, although I do think you have so much to give another dog that it would be a shame not to share it. Right now, give yourself time to grieve. Time does help.
You are in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Karen - Good for you for getting out there and doing something to fight back!! Mak's spirit runs with you, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen:

I completely related to all you are feeling and going through.
No one will ever replace Mak or any or our beloved pets.
They are all SPECIAL though in their own way.

Mak will always be with you and watching over you and your family.


----------



## Hudson

Karen, wonderful that you are running today, Mak will be with you and very proud that you have the strength to do that.It is Mothers day here in Australia, is it there?. If so enjoy your day. Hugs and best wishes


----------



## amy22

Karen, you are right Mak is right there running with you. xxoo


----------



## slowe216

I am so sorry


----------



## laprincessa

If you really think that this isn't the right time to get a puppy, and your son is determined that the puppy is Mak reincarnated, tell your son that he's come back to give to another family the joy he gave to yours.
There will never be another Mak, but there will be another dog who claims a part of your heart, if you let him.


----------



## mylissyk

_"But in this life, he is dog. His life is ocean, stick, ball, sand, grass, ride in the truck, sleep by the bed, look deep into the eyes of humans, lure them outdoors, greet them with a burst of joy when they come home, love them. Fill this brief life with more. And more."_

(excerpt from the last page of "Lost and Found" by Jacqueline Sheehan)

I'm so sorry for Mak's passing, I wished for many more days for you and he to share. He truly did fill your life with "more". Thank you for sharing Mak with us.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

i'm so sorry to hear about Mak he sounded like a top dog. Mak will always be in your heart and soul. No other dog will replace Mak but another dog will love you and have its own place in your heart. Everyone is different some people can go out the next day and buy another dog cause thats there grieving where somepeople can take months to years to accept another dog in there heart. Just take day by day one day you may be ready for another dog until then help those poor pound dogs i'm sure Mak would love you to continue doing that. Hugs from australia here,Rip Mak.


----------



## avincent52

laprincessa said:


> If you really think that this isn't the right time to get a puppy, and your son is determined that the puppy is Mak reincarnated, tell your son that he's come back to give to another family the joy he gave to yours.


This is pretty good advice IMHO.

And Ryan's reaction seems perfectly natural. I really don't tend to look at life that way most times, but our good friend Hootch passed away just after I sent him pics of Tessie's litter and just before the breeder picked a pup for us. And when Tessie eats a sock or recycles her poop or otherwise tries my patience, I like to think that it's Hootch yanking my chain just a little. 

When he's ready, we'd love to see Ryan pitch in on a separate Mak tribute thread, with pics and stories and lots of love between a special dog and a special kid. 

best
Allen


----------



## magiclover

I am so sorry to hear that Mak is gone. Please know that my heart goes out to you and your family at such a difficult time. It was so inspiring to read all of your posts over the last few weeks about how Mak was enjoying life. I hope when the rawness of your pain eases a bit you will be able to reflect on those special days and know that you made him so happy. I wish I could be there to just hug you and cry with you.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Karen,
Thinking of you today. Hope you are OK.
Sherri


----------



## Waggily Tail

Karen, 

I am so sorry about Mak. What a special guy he was. I can only imagine your heartache. 

You have good instincts. You gave Mak a really good time when you knew he didn't have much left. Then you gave him the most selfless gift you could give him, as hard as it was, to let him go. Now you're struggling with your emotions as well as Ryan's, and trying to be there for Kobe. Yikes, talk about overload. 

Keep listening to your gut, and you'll do what's right for you and your family. 

Jill P.S., It's been almost a year since we brought Maggie home. And, hardly a week goes by that one of us doesn't comment on how similiar her personality is to Suzie, a rough & tough, smart, loyal & sassy mini poodle who owned us a couple of decades ago. Makes ya think...


----------



## younggtx

*Deeply sorrow*

Karen, John and family.
We are so so sorry to hear about Mak loss. WE KNOW exactly how your family went through. We loss our precious "Beau" about six months ago, and there had not been a single day gone by that we don't think of our Beau. Again, we are deeply sad of your great loss and our deep condolences to your family. 
Hang in there, it's very tough transition period for you & your family to go through right now and believe me, time will heal all wounds. Mak's job on earth was to make you happy, and his job in heaven is still the same, just from a different place. In time, the pain and emptyness will turn into smiles and joy everytime you think of him - and if that turns out to be everyday - then I guess we'll always see you smiling again. 
I found this GRF forum 3 months after Beau passed away, it's a great group of people who shared the same passion, love and experience with their beloved Goldens.
Please feel free to click under my signature on Beau special photos tribute story that I gathered after Beau loss
"*Gone But Never Forgotten*" and his short video clip "*Forever Missed*"


----------



## DaveD

So sorry to hear about Mak. My condolences to you and your family Karen. Mak was one lucky dog to have you guys as parents and family. He has made an impression on a lot of people in his short time here and everyone he touched was the better for it. Hang in there. Time will help as well as your loving memories of Mak and your family. He's probably playing with my little one somewhere above.


----------



## Solas Goldens

Karen...... I don't have anything to add, just want you to know my heart goes out to you and your family, and Our prayers are with you!


----------



## Romeo1

Hope you and your family are doing well. You're all still in my thoughts. 

This is a profound poem I have always liked.

*THE BEST PLACE TO BURY A DOG*

"There is one best place to bury a dog.

If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call - come to you over the grim, dim frontier of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again.​ 
And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel, they shall not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he belongs there.​ 
People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing.​ 
The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."​ 
*By Ben Hur Lampman *
*from the Portland Oregonian Sept. 11, 1925*​


----------



## Blaireli

Hi Karen, I just wanted to let you know we're thinking about all of you and Mak today. Lots of hugs!


----------



## tippykayak

fight4usmak said:


> I'm off to go run in the Susan G. Komen Race For The Cure. Last year Mak was running right by my side, I suppose this year he will be as well.
> Hugs,
> Karen


It sounds like maybe the inspiration in Mak's life is beginning to flower alongside the grief at his passing. I hope you guys are beginning to be buoyed up by the memories of a wonderful dog more than you're weighed down by his loss.

And don't be afraid to open your heart again. Loving a dog only increases our capacity for love, and losing a dog makes us stronger. I'm not saying you should rush into it, simply that you absolutely can handle falling in love with a dog again, no matter how long he or she graces the earth.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Shoot...I have been away and my heart sank when I read the sad news about Mak.

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Godspeed sweet angel Mak..............


----------



## Jemima

How sad for you all..... my heart goes out to you all the way from Australia.


----------



## alanckaye

please accept our condolences and prayers for your family and Mak.


----------



## timberwolf

Hi Karen,
Just checking in on you and your family.
You are in my thoughts.
Sherri


----------



## zippybossrock

I'm SO sorry to hear about Mak....we were all pulling for him. You have many here who are always willing to listen and will try to comfort. You have many special memories and you will know when the time is right to honor Mak's memory by bringing another Golden into your life.


----------



## Jemima

Hi Karen, John and Ryan,
I think of you often and wonder how you are going. There isn't much I can say to help, but even though we all are not adding to these threads as regularly doesn't mean we have all stopped thinking of you. I am sure I speak for everyone...........
Hang in there


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you Jemima, thank you everyone, for all of your support, compassion, thoughts and prayers. I'm sorry it has taken me so long to post, however; it was very difficult to come back to this thread. 
I'm doing better, not great, but definitely better. I became so stressed out, it took a bit of a toll on my body. I'm now wearing a 30 day heart monitor due to palpitations I developed (from becoming so stressed and anxious). They just want to make sure the palpitations are benign, and just due to the gamit of emotions I was experiencing.
I think what made this so much more difficult for me, was not being convinced Mak was ready to go. He was still eating, walking, and having good days. The tumor started to take over his body and Vets told me his ribs could start snapping or even worse, and leaving him in a horrible state. It was because of what they said could happen, that I reluctantly let him go. I have read all of your stories of your heartbreak, though I can't say that Mak was in that same place. In other words, he wasn't suffering, he was still eating, he was able to walk and run, he was able to still have fun. My struggle has been that I didn't stay true to my heart, and I let the Vets make the decision for me. The only way I have made peace with it, is knowing how much cancer was eating away at him, and the fact that I only have wonderful memories of him. We don't have memories of Mak suffering or slowly disappearing, only beautiful memories.
It was easier for John and Ryan to move on. They have work, school, sports, continuous social events, etc. etc. I was the one at home with Mak all the time, it's just been more difficult for me. That said, thank goodness Ryan has had so many distractions, he's been unbelieveable. Just when you think you can't love your family any more then you do, surprise, your heart start to over-flow once again! I feel like the luckiest person in the world to have the family that I do. They know me so well, and could not have been more patient and understanding with me. Which is why I decided to let Ryan talk me into a new addition to the family.
When Mak was sick, my good friend that breeds Australian Labradoodles (Jemima, maybe you know something about this breed), would have Ryan over to visit and play with the newborn puppies. She breeds these dogs for kids with special needs (she has six children, all with Autism). Well, Ryan became incredibly attached to one of these little doodles. It makes me laugh just to think of a doodle. Anyway, to make a long story short, Ryan asked me if he could take Shaggy (yes, he already named him) home. At first I was very reluctant. I told him I can't have another dog right now, I would feel incredibly disloyal to Mak. Also, I told him if we ever got another dog it would eithor be another GOlden or a Pound Puppy. I don't know anything about Labradoodles, much less an Australian Labradoodle. Ryan asked me to just spend some time with Shaggy, he said he reminds him so much of when Mak was a puppy. Well, needless to say I did, and I fell for this little guy. When he's hungry, which is all the time, he snorts just like Mak always did. He is the chubiest one in the litter, which was Mak as well. The first thing he does when you put him down is go for the shoelaces, just like Mak. Also, he continuously talks if someone isn't with him. If you walk into the other room, all the other pups are quiet, though Shaggy just talks and talks (just like Mak!). Guess who is coming home on Friday? Yes, that would be this little, sweet, curly, black and white Doodle.
It's funny how life goes on..........
One other thing, we received this beautiful card from the GOlden Retriever Foundation. A donation was made to the Zeke Cancer Research FUnd in honor of Mak and our family. What an incredibly generous and beautiful gesture, and whomever did this, thank you from the bottom of our hearts. It says the donation was provided by, and then no name. If whomever did this for us, is reading my post, please let me know. 
I don't know how I would have made it through this difficult time without all of you. As soon as we pay-off our Vet bills (which is approximately $9,000.00), I would like to make a donation to this forum.
Many hugs,
Karen


----------



## timberwolf

Karen, I am so happy you are doing OK. Just take it one day at a time and it will get easier.
Good for you for letting Shaggy into your home and into your heart. You've got too much love not to share it!!!
Please keep us updated on how you and your family are doing. You are always in our thoughts - you've touched many people through the forum.
Take care.
Sherri


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hi Karen, it's good to hear from you. I think about you often. I understand it's hard to come back to this thread, but at the same time you're kind of stuck here too. What a hard place to be  

Maybe you could start a new post and tell us about Shaggy ... would love to see pictures. If he makes you smile, it can only be a good thing.

:wave:


----------



## fight4usmak

I don't know how to attach pictures in my posts. I just added a new album called, 'Shaggy'. If you go to my profile you will see his first pic. I got this terrible knot in my stomach and lump in my throat as I added that album. I'm definitely not ready yet, but Ryan is and I'm doing it for him.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## amy22

Hi Karen, Im so glad also, to hear that you are doing better. I hope theheart monitor shows that everything is fine. I know it must be hard to come back to this thread, and I agree with JoEllen that you should start a new thread about Shaggy!! I am so happy that you decided to get him! I waited a year before I let myself get another dog and I wished I had done it sooner...Im so happy for yu and your family and for Shaggy.....he is coming to a wonderful, caring, loving home. He is such a lucky puppy!! I cant wait to see pictures and hear all about how he is doing.
Take care of yourself and your wonderful family..
xxoo Amy


----------



## amy22

Oh Karen I just took a look at Shaggy!! What an adorable puppy!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen, Always thinking about you and your family, it's not easy! Just take care of yourself and that new adorable puppy, his face is toooo much!!!


----------



## Hudson

Glad you were able to come back and post an update to the forum Karen, I understand how difficult that must have have been for you. Take a day at a time and hope the heart monitor brings no bad news. Its wonderful Ryan has Shaggy, love to see lots of photos of him and your other golden too.Take good care.


----------



## Fidele

Shaggy is precious! I'm glad you will have that sweet head to pet soon - not as a replacement for Mak, but as a new furkid in your family. Hope to hear soon that the heart monitor reports are good! 
Take care!
Fidele


----------



## fight4usmak

I just posted a couple more pics of Mak and Kobe together (it's in Shaggy's album). You can see just how inseperable those two were, I believe Kobe is also having a difficult time with this. He would look a Mak's empty pillow on the floor and then walk over to his and lie down. Okay, better stop now, the tears are coming again........
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Welcome Back... somedays it's good to let the tears flow. 

It is easy to add photos to a posting. Here is one way. Below the text window is are 2 bars. Click on *'Go Advanced'*. A new page will appear and now, below the text window you will see a box with additional options... click on the bar for *'Manage attachments'*. A new window will appear where you can browse your computer and select images to upload.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you, I think I did it..........??


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

You certainly did.... Kobe must surely miss Mak.


----------



## esSJay

Thanks for the update, Karen!

I'm happy to hear you and your family are doing better, and I am going over to your profile now to check out Shaggy's pics! He sounds cute


----------



## mm03gn

Awww they look like they were best of buddies  I'm sure Kobe misses him, but will also enjoy the addition of Shaggy into your home!

I had a thought - I understand how it must be difficult for you to come back to the forum and this thread, but what about your sign in name? Perhaps there is a way for the moderators to help you change your name so it isn't painful to sign in... Not sure if that is a concern for you, but thought I'd throw it out there...


----------



## goldensmum

Hi Karen, good to see you back. Shaggy looks a bundle of mischief, he will never replace Mak but will find his own little place in your hearts.

You say you did not stay true to your heart and let the vet tell you that it was time to let Mak go - you did stay true to your heart, you did not want your boy to suffer, you would never ever have forgiven yourself if that had happened. Just try to take one day at a time and remember that Mak will always be with you on silent paws.

HugsXX


----------



## Hudson

Karen the photos of Kobe and Mak are to be treasured, thanks for posting.


----------



## msdogs1976

Glad to see you have a nice new addition to the family. Shag will certainly help in the healing process. Best of luck!


----------



## Thor0918

Some things are just meant to be. This can be a good beginning for the future. Good for your son for helping you move foward as hard as it may be


----------



## slkuta

My thoughts have been with your family and I'm sure you did the right thing with Mak and also with Shaggy for Ryan.


----------



## avincent52

Shaggy is soooooo funny. At first I thought he was a toy.
You did the right thing. And tell Ryan he's got to clean up the poop. All of it. By hand.
If you get any backtalk, tell him that's how Chris Paul perfected his crossover dribble, by bending down to scoop poop.

P.S. Kobe Bryant, too.


----------



## fight4usmak

Thank you all for your support and reassurance. It's still very difficult, however; life goes on...........Ryan, unfortunatley, is now having nightmares and is terrified that something is going to happen to one of us. He's terrified that there is nothing after death. He wants a guarantee that we'll always be here for him. How do you explain to a child that there are no guarantees in life?! He has seen so much death and dying over the past few years, and now with what's happened to Mak, I think he's finally starting to grieve. I know we'll get through this and he'll be okay. The fact that he can share so many of his feelings and emotions with us, makes me believe that he'll be just fine. I'm so happy that I agreed to Shaggy because I know he'll be a great distraction for Ryan. I think it's healthier for Ryan to be reacting like he is, rather then internilize his feelings. It's those that don't feel that I would worry about.
Vincent, now that's logic that Ryan will understand! How in the world did you know that Chris Paul is Ryan's favorite player?!! Ryan was voted MVP and best Pointguard in two counties. He records all of Chris Paul's games, studies them for hours, and then goes on to the court to practice. You have to tell me how you knew that 
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

Sorry, I meant Allen, not Vincent.


----------



## Thor0918

So sorry about Ryan. I think you're right. Getting it out will help. (I think Allen is quite perceptive!)


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and John*

Karen and John:

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mak. I feel very badly for your son-only time will heal.

Mak loved you and still loves you and he would thank you if he could.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.

I hope when you are ready to share your love with another Golden you do so-a love like yours is VERY SPECIAL AND RARE indeed; Mak would want you to be happy, again.


----------



## goldyjlox

I so feel your pain. On Friday we were told that my 8 yr old golden boy more then likely had bone cancer. I am heartbroken and have cried since then also. He is normal in every way besides his limp and severly swollen leg. The thought of losing my first child is killing me inside. I am teary writing this as we are sharing this pain. WE are scheduled for an ultrasound tomorrow, blood work was normal..I dont understand that!!! I really hope that everything goes well for you guys. we have to keep positive for our babes. Take care.

Jess and Kody


----------



## goldyjlox

I am so sorry, I didnt realize that there was that many pages I didnt read them all. SO very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bnpuppyspecialist

*Our Prayers for Your loss*

You will never really lose the affection you have for Mak. Prayers are with you in the healing process. Our special family members leave a legacy of joy and loyalty. Best to you and your family.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

People have said this before about threads all over the internet. This is one of the rare times I feel from my heart that it actually applies.

There is a book to be written here. "Memories Of Mak", or "Mak's Memoirs". Something along those lines.

I think it would have a great healing effect too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I believe that after Mak died a year ago, his family shortly thereafter adopted another little pupper. I hope that this year has given them healing from the hole that Mak left and that they are doing well.


----------



## KaMu

Im so very sorry you are having to go through this. I know all to well, its emotionally draining.

I am offering prayers for you and for Mak, and will be following along this thread to see what the University docs say.


----------



## KaMu

KaMu said:


> Im so very sorry you are having to go through this. I know all to well, its emotionally draining.
> 
> I am offering prayers for you and for Mak, and will be following along this thread to see what the University docs say.


ok I did just now read through the whole thread. Ill learn to do that prior to posting in the future. 
Sorry for Maks passing.........soo sad


----------



## Karen519

*So Sorry*

I am so very sorry about your Mak and your son.


----------



## LauraBella

I have no words.... I am so sorry. So, so, so sorry. I'm so glad he had you to make his time so very loved.


----------



## fight4usmak

It has been a very, long time since I re-visted this thread. I can not tell you what it means to me, that so many people continue to care and and offer their heartfelt condolences. Thank you so much for taking the time to understand and relate to our journey.
It has been about fifteen months since Mak passed, and to be quite honest, there are still those days that I find myself crying over the memories. In fact, my husband and son will still have a difficult time going in the pool because Mak isn't there. I can still feel his kisses, smell his puppy breath, and remember how quickly that evil tumor took over his body. Don't get me wrong, 90% of what I think back on are the fantastic times we shared, however; there are still memories of ugliness that have yet to fade.
On a brighter note, Kobe, our 9 yr old GR is still going strong! He is the most loyal, tolerant and content dog we have ever had. Then there is Shaggy, the Labradoodle that was given to us shortly after Mak passed, he has truly been a blessing. His first year has been quite the challenge, which is probably just what we needed  That said, he has the most loving nature and just keeps us laughing at every turn.
I have rescued nine dogs from the shelter (six of which were on deathrow), and have found loving homes for all of them. Mind you, I adopt these dogs with the intention of finding homes for them, because if we have a third furbaby, it's going to be another GR 
I will never forget all the comfort, love and compassion we received from all of you, during the darkest of times.
As for a book, hmmmm, just maybe 
Thank you all again for everything~
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Lestorm

I have just read through every single post. What a brave lady you are and what a wonderful husband and son you have. You were so lucky to be able to share Maks short life, he wouldnt have wanted it any other way. Love is the most precious things we have, it lifts us through difficult times and makes life worth living. Mak recieved that love then gave it all back to you ten fold. He enjoyed every minute of his life and shared it with the humans he adored. Who could ask for more.

Rest well sweet Mak and say Hello to Hooch xx


----------



## Claire's Friend

Glad to hear from you again. I am happy things are going well for you.


----------



## Jleway

I know that it has been a little over a year since this thread began, but since it hasn't been that long since Mak's passing I wanted to share my story with you... hoping that it will help you with your loss. 

I was sixteen years old when the news of cancer hit me like a mad truck! Penny came into my life a little before my sixth birthday, she instantly became my life. That little girl's picture was probably drawn on more things, more times than any other dog in the history of time. I loved her, there wasn't a teacher that I had in my elementary years that didn't know who, and what Penny was. They all knew that she was the key to my heart. She was gorgeous! She was such a lovely little lady... I named my new little lady, Lady after Penny. I loved her so much.

When she was 9 or 10, she started developing a large mass on her right front ankle. The vet, at first said it was probably a cyst and it was no big deal. But, when she returned for her regular check up a few months later, the mass doubled in size. A couple of days later she was in surgery. They took a small amount of the mass to determine weather it was malignant or not. When the vet came out, his face said it all. He told us that the cells were black = cancer. He just didn't know what kind. 

When I found out she had cancer, we called everywhere and everyone we could think of. We called the Veterinarian Department of Purdue University, and they told us that we would have to drop her off there and leave her for weeks, possibly months with no guarantee of a cure. I knew that separation from her mommy and her sissy would kill her faster then the cancer would, so we had to decline. It was a double edged sword. We then researched it on the net and we found a pet pharmaceutical company in Hawaii that made this Cancer fighting cocktail. It looked very hopeful, and of course, we were hanging on to a thread, so we tried it. The vet told us she had 6 months or so to live. She stayed alive, in the physical since, for another year and a half! 

I still miss her deeply, but every time that I think of her, I just have to remind myself that I will see her again someday. I'll see her running and romping, just like she did when she was a pup. I also have to tell myself that she will always live in my heart, and Mak will always live in yours. God Bless you during this painful time of grief. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

This was my Penny when she was about 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## Karen519

*Fightforyou and Jleway*

Fightforyou and Jleway

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mak and Penny.
I know the pain.
I am praying that both of you will be able to give your love to another dog that needs you badly and is out there waiting for you.


----------



## wyldeflower

I am so sorry for you try not to cry in front of the dog as they are very sensitive ,My dog had a brain tumour for 12 months they couldnt do a thing and i kept going out the room to cry as he hated me being upset.I really do feel for you in your hour of need..


----------



## Chloe Braun

Karen, nothing is for certain until they do a biopsy. I am a nurse and this is a fact. I don't want to give you false hopes though... if turns out to be cancer, accept it. It would be hard but know in your heart that you tried and that is the important thing. 
Our prayers are with you, your family, and your sweet boy!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad

Just read part of the thread and know how you must feel, we put our girl down last week when she suddenly got sick and became weak. At first they thought perhaps pancreatitus..but as it turned out it was cancer spread all through her. She did not show one sign, or wimper as this must have been spreading for some time they said. I got the phone call about all this as I was away out of state and somehow I knew it was bad. I told the wife..under no circumstances is she to suffer...Our Honey was 13 and I tell you with all honesty...I cannot imagine a better more perfect companion for us. It is now after this event that I am learning more about our breed. It seems we have a genetic curse that pops up in many if not all lines of the breed. We were luckier as we had her for 13 years but the attatchment to these wonderful dogs starts at first sight so I know how you feel. A friend once said...think of the good times and not the bad, remember the smiles and not the frowns.. I try to do this...as hard as it is.


----------



## goldensrbest

Sorry you lost her, it is so very hard, i don't think i will ever get over losing spencer, sometimes they are just extra special. Yes we feel lucky they were such a important part of our lives, the love, laughs, the fun we had with them, but we sure miss them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry for all these heartbreaking losses. My sympathies to you all.


----------



## mobomn

Karen,
I am thinking and sending all the best to you and Mak. Getting Mak to UC Davis is a good idea. The University hospitals are really the best. May he be made well soon and enjoy a long and happy life with you.

I lost my beloved Bear last January - he had a bleed out (a virtual breaking heart) right in front of me as we were playing ball in the snow - one of his favorite activities. I still mourn him daily.


----------



## 705sadiedog

Thinking and praying your boy gets better!!!!


----------



## mylissyk

This thread is quite old, and sadly Mak lost his battle with cancer.


----------



## Everything's Golden

Prayers are coming from us too, we wish we could hug you both.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Karen...you're sweet Mac has touched one more heart from the bridge...


----------



## BellesMommy

I just put my Golden, Belle down after 10 wonderful years, while the "cancer" was not confirmed, she stopped eating and the x-ray showed her covered in masses. I found this forum and it helped me through my pain, tonight pictures brought back the pain and I'm back. Now I would like to offer you my prayers, none of us know what will happen, but we can all pray for a positive response and that you are kept in our thoughts. God Bless!


----------



## ldgreiner

Know that prayers are with you and your Golden. From experience with this sort of thing with other dogs we do not asperate. I personally feel that each time we did it turned out like things got worse fast. A buddy told me that the fact that air reaches the cancer makes it start to grow. I don't know if that is true but now we just do the best we can to not have to do that. good luck!


----------



## fight4usmak

Kobe and Shaggy are surely keeping me busy! Kobe is now 9 yrs old, and Shaggy is now 1 1/2 yrs. Oh my, Shaggy is something else! Incredibly sweet and loving, but very, very busy and entertaining  I have since started my own non-profit company, called Ark Angels. We develop projects for the purpose of raising money and giving ALL proceeds to various animal rescue organizations. The shelters are now inundiated more than ever, and money is desperate. The first project is a music cd that a group out of England and Ireland has produced for me, and have given me all rights to it, so all money raised will be donated to rescues. I have to say, I have somewhat changed my tune on the poodle Xs. Because of such irrisponsible breeders and puppy mills, the poodle xs are occupying a good majority of the shelters. Shaggy, a labradoodle is one of a kind, but he can be quite challenging. Unfortunately, more families than not don't have the patience or the heart, and think nothing about dropping them off at the shelters (of which most of kill shelters).
Anyway, that's the update from over here. Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers, and for sharing your stories and experiences.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

Well, I don't know where the entire upper half of my post went. Hmmm....I suppose all it took was my update, sorry about that.


----------



## Shelby's Dad

fight4usmak said:


> Well, I don't know where the entire upper half of my post went. Hmmm....I suppose all it took was my update, sorry about that.


I am new here fight4usmak and this thread caught my eye. It truly made me shed some tears when I read thru and saw you lost your sweet Mak. 

My Shelby was diagnosed with cancer 5 days before her 5th birthday last Feb and I took her to Univ of Penn. We were lucky. It was caught in time, and she is still with me. Reading this thread brought back all those emotions because it wasn't looking good at times, and they actually thought she was developing a different type of cancer, but thankfully wasn't the case.


----------



## mylissyk

fight4usmak said:


> Kobe and Shaggy are surely keeping me busy! Kobe is now 9 yrs old, and Shaggy is now 1 1/2 yrs. Oh my, Shaggy is something else! Incredibly sweet and loving, but very, very busy and entertaining  I have since started my own non-profit company, called Ark Angels. We develop projects for the purpose of raising money and giving ALL proceeds to various animal rescue organizations. The shelters are now inundiated more than ever, and money is desperate. The first project is a music cd that a group out of England and Ireland has produced for me, and have given me all rights to it, so all money raised will be donated to rescues. I have to say, I have somewhat changed my tune on the poodle Xs. Because of such irrisponsible breeders and puppy mills, the poodle xs are occupying a good majority of the shelters. Shaggy, a labradoodle is one of a kind, but he can be quite challenging. Unfortunately, more families than not don't have the patience or the heart, and think nothing about dropping them off at the shelters (of which most of kill shelters).
> Anyway, that's the update from over here. Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers, and for sharing your stories and experiences.
> Hugs,
> Karen


It's good to hear from you again! You cross my mind periodically. Can you tell us more about Ark Angels?


----------



## Waggily Tail

Karen, you and Mak left an impression in my heart too, and I would love to hear more about Ark Angels.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Karen...I just stumbled across your thread, and read the whole thing. I had to open a second box of tissues to get through it. What a wonderful life you gave Mak, it may have been short, but the quality of life he was given was remarkable! I too married my High School sweetheart 30 years ago. I met him after turning 16. We adopted a malamute mix together, named her Smoka. I was 16 when we got her, 27 when we put her down (my third son was a toddler). She had bone cancer, and although she had a full log life; she was my heart dog. It was the toughest thing I have had to do. I still tear up, but with happy memories of her paddy caking to convince raccoons to come out of trees to play. I don't think we ever completely get over the loss of a heart dog. I just wanted to share as I was so touched by your thread. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goldenz

Cancer is so devastating to our breed. We must continue to support cancer research in Goldens. Please donate to the GRF cancer research. There is no advice I can give you. I put my dogs out one morning and went in to take a shower. When I went to let them in my 8-yr old male was dead in the yard. He had bloated while I was taking a shower. That was 5 years ago and I still cry over that boy. I know he was wondering "where is she, I don't feel good". I wasn't there for him, did not get to say goodbye and I've carried that guilt that he died without me. He was my heart and my soul, that boy.


----------



## Airborne80

You are living my worst fear and I am soooo sorry for you. I just became a member a few moments agon and am learning how to use this site. I do hope all is well with your dog and I will pray for you both right now. God Bless.


----------



## atuddenham

Pointgold said:


> The pain never goes completely away, Karen, when we lose a beloved dog, It simply becomes less raw, and we can once again laugh through our tears. It is the hardes part of loving these dogs - they truly steal our hearts and when they leave, they take a piece of it with them. But I have learned that the empty space that is left is waiting for a new piece to be put there to repair it.
> Every time I have lost a dog, I say that I will never do it again. But very soon after I again submit to the fact that although the time we have them is short in the scope of our human years, having them at all is _so _much better than not.


Hi. We lost our beloved Teddy to cancer on January 24, 2011. He was a Goldrush Golden, and would have been ten in May. I am utterly heartbroken, I'm writing through tears, but I know you are right. Although your words were not written to me, I hope you will not mind if I too take some comfort from them.


----------



## Kelley3204

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mak during this difficult time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Kelley3204 said:


> As i was reading What you put i have tears in my eyes and down my face, I cant imagen what your going through your dog is your baby. My throughts and prayers are with you and Mak during this difficult time. I hope it isnt cancer and hopefully its Something that can be fixed


This is quite an old thread.


----------



## Kent112

I always recommend authentic advice but i am not professional regarding you problem... So you must to a good doctor to solve your complicated problem...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This thread was originally posted 2 years ago. Sadly Mak lost his fight quite a while ago.


----------



## FinnTastic

Think about this thread often and wonder how the OP is doing.


----------



## fight4usmak

Good morning,
I received a message from Karen519 this morning, letting me know that people are still reading this thread and posting. I have NO idea, I justa assumed it was long gone.....I can't tell you how touched I am to know that Mak's story is still out there, and so many people care and still think about him/us. It's just so heartwarming.
The reality is, we still miss Mak on a daily basis. Even though Kobe (who is now ten yrs old) and Shaggy are our furbabies, whom we love to pieces, Mak still holds that special place in our heart (and always will). My husband has had the most difficult time, he still gets teary-eyed quite often. I have to say, going through what we did with Mak and losing him, had to be the most difficult thing we've ever been through. My friends and family really did think that I would eithor be put on serious medication or committed to some psych ward, and that would have been okay! It took a long time, but we all moved forward and smile so often when we think about Mak 
Since being here last, I have started a non-profit company that raises money for animals rescues and organizations. More than ever, these rescues are in desperate need of financial support since funding is being pulled from them in every directions. We develop projects and all proceeds are donated to various animal rescues to help them continue the fight to save the lives of the abused, neglected and abandoned animals. I also volunteer for The Grace Foundation in Nor California, they are saving so many lives on a daily basis.
I will never, ever forget the support and love we received from all of you, it was quite amazing and so humbling. If it wasn't for this place, I would have had a much, more difficult time getting through the pain of losing Mak. Thank you all again for everything you did for me, Mak and my family.
HUgs,
Karen
P.S. If anyone is on FB and would like to connect, my FB name is karen kaufman gray. YOu can see the most recent pics of our furbabies and of course the rest of the family


----------



## fight4usmak

OMG!!!! 55,000+ views !!! Seriously, this is so humbling! I had no idea that our story was read by so many, I'm in total disbelief right now!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen

So good to hear from you!!


----------



## fight4usmak

Karen, I replied to your email, I hope you got it. I've never been too tech saavy !


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

I got the pm you sent and replied to you.
Then I sent you a friend request on Facebook and put a picture of Tonka and Tucker on your page.


----------



## ggdenny

So many of us followed Mak's illness and passing. He and your family have left a lasting impression on my heart. Thank you for all that you do for animal rescue.


----------



## fight4usmak

Denny, that is an amazing thing to know. Thank you so much for that, I can't begin to tell you how good that makes me feel. It was so difficult to come back to this wonderful place after Mak passed, for the simple reason that it was the only place that I shared this entire experience with and I was afraid to revisit it. I was terrified that I wouldn't be able to move on (and trust me, it took nearly a year for me to do just that...). Also, after Mak passed away, a dear friend of mine had given us a Labradoodle puppy to help ease the pain. Come to find out, there were many people on the boards that HATED that, and that was a troubling feeling. We still have Shaggy, and trust me, if it wasn't for us taking him, I think he would have been put down by some other family. He definitely had his share of problems (to say the least) but with a lot of persistance, training, committment and love, he has turned out to be an absolutely loving and wonderful dog. So if anyone were to ask me now what I think of these designer mutts, well, let's just say I do have strong opinions on that. Mind you, I would never share them with someone who just lost their beloved pet and is now the owner of one. But yes, there's definitely so many terrible breeders out there. Though when it comes right down to it, they just want to be loved like any other pet. And the fact that so many shelters are inundated with these designer mutts, it's just so heartbreaking.
Anyway, I obviously got off track here.........thank you again for your kinds words


----------



## Jo Ellen

fight4usmak said:


> OMG!!!! 55,000+ views !!! Seriously, this is so humbling! I had no idea that our story was read by so many, I'm in total disbelief right now!!!


This made me smile  It must feel wonderful to know how many have been touched by Mak and you :heartbeat


----------



## Jax's Mom

I came to this board after you lost your very precious Mak and read it quite some tie after he passed. Mak's story touched me so deeply and thinking of the love you have for him still make me teary. I'm sorry you and your husband still struggle, but losing a loved one is just so heartbreaking, I dont know if one can ever "get over it". You move along and do the best you can. How wonderful that you found Shaagy and Koby to fill a small part of the space left by Mak, and also how wonderful you both do such great work for the rescues and organizations that always need so much help. I'm sorry you felt awkward here with your labradoodle pup. Its too bad really, all animals deserve love, and you needed him so badly. Although I never spoke to you on the board, I will friend you on facebook with the hopes of seeing your pups. My name on there is Luisa HIndle.


----------



## fight4usmak

Wow! I just read through the entire thread, and was reminded once again, I could have never gone through what I did with Mak, if it wasn't for the support and friendship I received from everyone on this board. You guys were my rock (and my sanity), and I did feel your kindness and prayers all the way through and beyond.....At times I felt very numb, and this is the first time in two years that I have been able to come back and read through this thread. Again, I am truly humbled by all the support I received (and continue to receive), I wouldn't even know what to compare it to.........
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Nath

Karen, I am so sorry for your news. I recently lost my 10 year old golden to cancer and got news yesterday my 7 year old has maybe 2 weeks with the same cancer. It's so so hard when they are young.


----------



## fight4usmak

Oh Nath, I am so very sorry to hear this. Goldens and cancer are becoming almost one in the same, it's so devastating! I wish to God there was a cure for this dreadful disease, canine cancer, I wonder if we're getting anywhere with it. It will be two years now since Mak passed, though I don't think a day goes by when we don't think about him. My sincerest condolences, Nath.


----------



## TigasMom

Wow I just read thru this thread with a lump in my throat. My boy is 4 and doesn't have any issues, but an injured ACL. I have a pit in my stomach as I learn more about this injury, how hard it is to heal, and what the costs are for surgeries (which I do not have, and don't have credit cards) and then I'm thinking about God, what happens if he gets cancer one day like so many Goldens do, what am I going to do, this is my only daughter's "brother" how are we going to handle this, I can't pay for cancer too! Well I guess I'm going a little off the deep end but I just love this boy so much and what if what if what if?!?! What if this ACL doesn't heal with rest and he blows it out, I can't bear to think of him in pain but how will I afford to help him?

It's so wonderful that so many people here are so supportive, I know whatever road we face ahead with this injury or cancer or fleas or ticks or anything at all, that this board is a place I can come.

These darn Goldens they just get inside your heart so much, you can't even put words to it....


----------



## candace

I just read through the whole thread. I lost my beautiful golden to cancer in September. Although it was a little different, because he just collapsed suddenly; he had no symptoms. He was 11-1/2 and the total light of my life. In the complete sorrow and craziness I went through after he died, I for no reason at all, adopted a puppy golden doodle. She is quite challenging. A real handful. And it is totally unfair for me to compare her with the impeccably behaved 11 year old, when she has so much energy and puppiness. But she is turning into a loving and wonderful dog, and I can't believe how much I love her. I was afraid I wouldn't bond with her when it turned out I was missing Fletcher so much. But I have. And the thing that has turned her into the dog she is now is that we recently adopted a 3 year old golden who can run around with Sunny and take the edge off her energy. So strange the ways of everything.


----------



## shank95

Thoughts with you and Mak!


----------



## jojo61397

I read through this thread. I lost Scooter aka Baby Boo Boo to cancer. He was a Retriever mix. He was 12 years old. One day he just started to cry for no reason, we took him and they could not find anything. For months afterwards, we kept taking him and they could not see anything. Finally, they "saw something" in his mouth when they cleaned his teeth. He had a mass in the back of his throat. They did an MRI. Come to find out the mass started in his brain stem. We had to put him to sleep 12 months ago July. Canine cancer is a tough way to lose a dog.


----------



## Christine315

I'm so sorry. My hear is breaking for you. I will both be in my thoughts and prayers. I will you will get some good news with this second opinion.


----------



## dirtengineer

*We'll be thinking of you and your pooch*

How sad!! :--sad: We feel your pain- we just lost our Golden Sigma overnight to Hemangiosarcoma last Thursday and miss her terribly. 
We phoned about 4 vets to get their opinions before we made our decision to put her down. I think it's really good you're taking your pooch to UC Davis. 
Let us know how things work out. This is a great place to vent and get support  We'll be thinking of you. 

Ewa.


----------



## MercyMom

fight4usmak said:


> Thank you all so much for your support and prayers, I obviously found the right place for both Mak and I. The Vet said not to take heroic measures, how do I not fight for him?! How do I just let him die? Mak is like one of my children, I would fight for them, how could I not fight for him? The pain is unbearable. As I sit on the sofa typing, his head is in my lap, the most beautiful face I have ever seen. Please, will this pain ease because right now it feels like someone has stabbed me in the heart.


I feel for you dear. It doesn't seem fair, since he still looks, acts and feels like a normal healthy dog. I don't even have my puppy yet, and already my heart is being tugged! I have never had this happen to my last dog, but I would pretty much be ranting like you if it had. I am still reading through the posts until I get to the end to see what the final outcome will be.


----------



## MercyMom

Pointgold said:


> The pain never goes completely away, Karen, when we lose a beloved dog, It simply becomes less raw, and we can once again laugh through our tears. It is the hardes part of loving these dogs - they truly steal our hearts and when they leave, they take a piece of it with them. But I have learned that the empty space that is left is waiting for a new piece to be put there to repair it.
> Every time I have lost a dog, I say that I will never do it again. But very soon after I again submit to the fact that although the time we have them is short in the scope of our human years, having them at all is _so _much better than not.


Amen to that!


----------



## Karen519

*To All*

To All

I am sorry to have to break this awful news, but this is an old thread, from abut 2.5 years ago and Mak crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MercyMom

Karen519 said:


> To All
> 
> I am sorry to have to break this awful news, but this is an old thread, from abut 2.5 years ago and Mak crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


How sad! From what I have read Mak seemed to have been an amazing dog!


----------



## MercyMom

Karen519 said:


> To All
> 
> I am sorry to have to break this awful news, but this is an old thread, from abut 2.5 years ago and Mak crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


I am so sorry for this heartbreaking loss of Mak. It must have been a horrible ordeal! Words cannot describe the pain this journey must have been! I lost my last dog 2 years ago. I am waiting for a new puppy now. When I do get my puppy, I know my heart will become dearly attached to her as well.


----------



## darbysdad

So sorry to hear that Karen. We will also pray for a good outcome. We just put down our beloved Sierra after 14 years of committed friendship. It was very hard but we knew what had to be done. I cant tell you how to handle the situation but I can offer you my thoughts on dog ownership. After Sierra passed 2 weeks ago, I told my wife no more dogs for a little while. I broke the rule and was looking up golden's 2 days later. I was well aware of the inherent problems and heartbreak that the breed presents, but our new puppy Darby is sitting at my feet as I write this. It dawned on me that I have no control over life cycles and health issues, but only the ability to provide the best home and friendship a dog could ever ask for. My wife was concerned about hip issues when we were deciding on Darby. I told her this.....Whether Darby lives for 1 year or 14 years I know that I have provided the most loving, nurturing environment possible. If Darby only had a year to live, I want to be the one to give her that year. You sound like a loyal and compassionate owner who like myself probably spent hours hunched over your computer researching the best dog food to feed Mak. That is the testament of your devotion. Hold your head high no matter the outcome knowing that only you could have provided the level of love Mak knows. Mak knows that whatever time he has, as long as it's with you, he's content.
Keep us posted
God Bless
Mike


----------



## grieving-golden

Oh Karen I'm new here but just feel so sad for you. I will keep you and Mac in my prayers, and all I can say is take one moment at a time and one step at a time. sorry you're going thru this, but there's still hope.


----------



## becky101803

I'm sorry


----------



## YippieKya

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggle for Mak. I pray they will be able to manage a treatment for him.


----------



## newlife64

My Dakota has bone cancer, his bloodwork was perfect! His xray showed bone cancer! I am so sorry you are both going through this!


----------



## fight4usmak

WOW!!!!!!! I don't even know what to say........over 83,000 views and over 800 replies to my post about Mak, one of the greatest loves of my life 
Thank you to all that have read our story, shared yours, and offered your word of encouragement, support and compassion.
Mak passed away about 2 1/2 yrs ago. It was one of the most difficult days of my life, and one that I think of often. Yes, times does heal some of the pain, but even after all this time, we still miss him so much!!!
Since Mak left us, I have started a fundraising company for animal rescue and devote a great deal of my life to the homeless, abused, and neglected animals in our county. We also have three new additions to our family.....Shaggy (he was given to us in the hopes of becoming a therapy dog, but he's too crazy!. Maggie (we rescued her from the shelter), Ivy (we rescued her from Homeward Bound), Ben (we found him abandoned in a field) and of course Kobe, our 11 yr old GR 
Life does go on, but the memories never fade.........
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## fight4usmak

Newlife64, I'm so very sorry about Dakota. I hate the word cancer more than anything, it's just not fair!!!!! Embrace every single day you have with him, and I hope that will be many.


----------



## Samsmama

*Mak*

Your post has brought me to tears. I will be praying for you and for Mak. UC Davis is the best place to go. I, too have a 2 year old boy. I can't imagine what you are going through. Let's hope the doctors at UCD get some answers and give good news. Prayers said for you. HUGS!


----------



## Samsmama

Oh wow, I guess I should have looked at the date. Look at the good that has come out of it. You are doing wonderful things! Bless you!


----------



## mooselips

It's kind of nice to know we all still have Mak in our hearts.......


----------



## Barleybear

I'm so sorry to hear this. Definitely go to Davis. If the aspirate looked "clear" then that would suggest no cancer cells? Do you know what the report on the aspirate said? Invasion of bone alone does not necessarily mean cancer- it could be an embedded foreign body. Especially a piece of wood would not show up on x-rays, but would create an enlarging mass that could invade bone as well. That would be the good answer- I'll keep my fingers crossed- keep us posted-


----------



## Buford

*Spacial? issues showing up at 4yrs. old.*

Hello, new to the forum...I am owned by a 4.5 golden, recently in the last few months I have noticed that if he is tired, and In a confined space with other dogs he sometimes shows his teeth and will bark a few deep barks, the dogs he is does this around are very well trained so they generally do not respond. But I will have him with my fiancee and her 2 German shep. dogs that around the same age. He is such a sweet dog that this seems uncharacteristic! any advice would be great, and thank you for any input.:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Buford said:


> Hello, new to the forum...I am owned by a 4.5 golden, recently in the last few months I have noticed that if he is tired, and In a confined space with other dogs he sometimes shows his teeth and will bark a few deep barks, the dogs he is does this around are very well trained so they generally do not respond. But I will have him with my fiancee and her 2 German shep. dogs that around the same age. He is such a sweet dog that this seems uncharacteristic! any advice would be great, and thank you for any input.:wave:


Buford, welcome to the forum. My advice is go to main discussion or behavioral problems and create new thread. This is one very old thread.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Had a little down time here at work (night shift ICU nurse), and read through Mak's story page by page...all 83 of them. God bless you and your family. I too know what its like to lose your heart dog young. My boy was taken from me last year around Thanksgiving, and he was taken quickly (6 days he went from normal to the end) and many of the people that shared your journey also shared in Chopper's story. I found this forum in my time of greatest need with him and just like you, I felt it kept me going through all of the chaos that was going on around me. Just wanted to drop a line and let you know people still read the story of Mak! That's what I find to be important, that my Chopper didn't die in vain! I hope they are playing together, they look an awful lot alike!


----------



## Ljilly28

I also had tears stinging in my eyes again over this thread. Cancer is awful.


----------



## cody and munsons mom

Karen my heart is breaking for you and your sweet boy. I think its the right decision taking him to uc Davis . Am praying that you get good news and it turns out to be nothing. Please give him hugs and kisses.


----------



## cody and munsons mom

I am so sorry I wasnt paying attention to the date I found the thread on the top posting and just figured that they were all recent postings. Again am so sorry if I brought up any sad feelings, I will from now on be more attentive to dates.


----------



## LauraKuykendall

Oh no!!! I am so, so sorry! I know UC Davis is just about the best vet school you can go to. Please keep us updates. Again, I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## wigglesworth's Mom

I just joined this forum today and have spent all day reading your story. I realize it is two years after but condolences go out to you & your family. May you only remember the good times with Mak. I lost my golden 11 months ago, six days after she was diagnosed as having a growth on her spleen. Was it cancerous? Who knows? But we didn't even have time to get used to the idea before we had to put her to sleep. So who know maybe my Kasey & your Mak are chasing tennis balls together.


----------



## fight4usmak

WOW!!!!! I am in total disbelief......I had NO idea that Mak's story is still touching so many. I can't begin to tell you how wonderful that makes me feel. I think I have written a novel here, and just knowing that so many of you have taken the time to read this.......well, it's incredibly heartwarming.
First of all, my heart goes out to those of you that have lost your furbaby. I still believe it's one of the most difficult times we have ever gone through, and I hate that so many of you know what that heartache feels like.
Kobe, our 11 yr old GR, is starting to show signs of ageing. It makes me very sad, but in my heart I can take comfort in knowing that he will have lived a very long, fulfilling and loved life (as opposed to Mak's, which was cut so short). Shaggy and Maggie are doing great, giving me a run for my money, but I love it! 
Ever since Mak passed, I make it my mission to rescue and save as many dogs as I possibly can. Between my own rescue organization as well as another that I'm a Director of, I believe we have rescued nearly 350 dogs over the past few years (most were rescued from the euthenasia list of various shelters around California). I'm promised Mak I would do it, and I have kept true to my word. I will actually be on the Sacramento news in eight days, I think it will be a great platform.
Summers are especially difficult when it comes to remembering Mak. He loved the pool and just lying in the sun, it's still somewhat difficult to go swimming without him.
Mak made such a enormous impact on our lives, and I'm beyond grateful that he has touched so many of yours, as well.
Hugs,
Karen


----------



## Jige

Karen I dont know you well just what I read here and I wanted to tell you how very sorry I am that Mak has passed I know your pain. I thank you for helping those dogs that are less fortunate. My mom(passed almost 9yrs ago) told me that the only way you can really show how much a dog or cats meant to you was to help another one. To help with rescued pets is truly honoring Mak's memory. Again my heart goes out to you and I also applaud you.


----------



## VGW0527

This thread has been enormously helpful as I navigate similar waters with my 10 year old monkey, Baz. Thanks for all the stories, friends. Onward, with courage and love! 

Veronica


----------



## fight4usmak

General, thank you SO much for that beautiful comment. Your Mom sounds like she was just a wonderful person, and words to live by. Kobe, our 11 yr old Golden, just decided she no longer wants to go running with me (he's been my running partner for 11 yrs). I realize he can't do it any longer, so we will be walking. I know I will have to come back and read all these beautiful posts, I'm just still not ready.

V, I am so, so sorry that you are having to experience something similar with Baz, it's sometimes more pain than one can stand. I hope you find the answers and relief that you are searching for. I can't tell you how much it means to me that you have found this thread to be so helpful, that makes it all worthwhile! Yes....onward with courage and love......


----------



## Goldens4Life

I know it has been over 2 years since this, but I just read all of it and it was so touching, and made me cry. I work at a vet clinic and it is so hard to see animals go at such a young age, it really isn't fair and I know when it comes time for my pets that I will die myself inside, they make me who I am and are a HUGE part of my life. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Cadie

You both will be in our prayers today.


----------



## sammyboymybubba

I lost precious Sammy...2 weeks ago, suddenly..it has been just horrible without him here...I feel so sad. I can't believe how difficult it has been on the family. Sammy was so loving, just a handsome...handsome BAAAAAAABY boy. My bubba boy...mommy misses you desperately...come home Sammy....


----------



## porchpotty

Thoughts and prayers for Mak and the entire family. Be strong. Think of happy thoughts and be thankful that you have met a wonderful dog. Mak is truly grateful to have known you as well.


----------



## mooselips

My mother is currently on hospice, hopefully it won't be long now for her flight to heaven, she is 94. 

I am so glad to know Mak will be there welcoming her when she arrives.

Hugs to you, be good to yourself.

How are you doing?


----------



## Dwyllis

Wow ...I have at last come to the end of this amazing thread ...& I am not ashamed to say that I bawled my eyes out several times. I felt as if I really knew & loved Mac, & lost him with you, Karen. I kept looking at my beautiful four month old GR baby, Loki. The thought of losing him, or my beloved six year old papillon, is so daunting. Loki is incredibly lovely. He grows more wonderful every day that passes, & I fall more in love with him every day. I am so glad you have added to your family, & that you have made it your life's mission to save the lives of other dogs, less fortunate than Mac. I have no doubt at all that Mac was put on this earth for a special purpose & this story has touched the heart of many ....& allowed many people to speak of their own grief. Thank you for sharing your heartbreak with us all, & for sharing Mac with us. Our loved ones who leave us, are never far away, & I like to think that when it is our time to leave, we are going to be knocked off our feet in the joyous reunion with our companions who have gone on ahead of us.


----------



## Harlie

Just got my Golden and I already can't imagine life without her. I have lost pets and truly understand how you feel. They are our family and the pain of a loss is terrible. I'm sorry you had to go through this, my heart goes out to you Karen.


----------



## laff66

I could't stand to come back here after our trauma of losing a 5 yr old, then a 6 yr old golden. I finally did, saw this thread, and it brought everything back. We've got a 3 yr old female now, and if anyone is reading this and going through the horror of losing one, I can tell you it does get better. It takes a long time, but it gets better. I'm hoping this one makes it WAY past six, but I'm afraid to even think about it....


----------



## BRIAN C

karen i know what you are going through i dont have any advice because i am going through a hard time my self you and mak are in my prays


----------



## leaelise

We just lost our rescue boy Maxx 3.5 yrs old to histiocytic sarcoma. I am truly sorry about the devastation all of you are facing with your sick goldens and losing them way too soon. My heart is broken for you all and for my Maxx boy - here is my tribute to him. 
As most of you know we had to put our sweet Maxx down on 4/16/13. Despite the last few months of his sickness until last week he was faring. He was enduring chemo though we ultimately knew was that his sweet life was coming to an end once we discovered he had histiocytic sarcoma and only months to live. So we tried to fulfill some of his bucket list with the limited time we had.


Maxx came into our lives Jan 2011 as a rescue. He had heartworms, worms, was underweight, teeth ground down from chewing on rocks for minerals, unneutered and in rough shape. Despite whatever he suffered in the past he rebounded, gave us great joy and loved us unconditionally. He endured painful HW treatments and vetting however ultimately became a strong and healthy boy soon. 


On one of the first days we had him Steve thought it was a great idea to go check the mail with him unleashed. Maxx bolted and Steve ran across many neighbor's lawns to catch up with him. Our boy was just scared and all of this was new to him - he didn't comprehend what true love was. After that day Maxx never left his Dad's side again since he began to trust and follow Steve's lead. 


Steve was clearly Maxx's favorite and vice versa. Maxx would do what Steve referred to as a walk about in the yard every weekend while Maxx helped him survey what needed to be attended to that weekend in the yard and Maxx happily trailed after his Dad. He would walk off leash, follow every command and stay right by your side.


The neighbor kids loved Maxx because he had a penchant for sitting his entire 88lb body right on your lap. It was a game with the kids and they'd say "Oh Maxxy" and they would laugh in hysterics as he placed his butt on their laps. He weighed more than they did.


Maxx had the sweetest disposition of any dog we've ever encountered. Steve always said he was his absolute favorite dog and although I don't like saying I have a favorite he clearly was my favorite as well. Maxxy boy loved kids, other dogs and just wanted to be by your side. Upon meeting anyone he'd greet you by sitting by your side and tilt







his head into you and stay there for as long as you would let him. Although our rescue Tobie would jump on his head, bite at his ear or chew the other end of Maxx's rawhide, Maxx just was Maxx - tolerated it and merrily continued along. 


We only were able to do a few bucket list items though thankful we could. Maxx definitely got more car rides, lunches out, beer at the Pour House, boat ride and weekend at the beach. I had a plane ride scheduled for us this weekend though we didn't make it... :-(


Maxx had an extraordinary impact in our lives that is impossible to be expressed in words. We are forever grateful he came into our lives, we are devastated he is gone and our love for him will remain forever. 


Rest in peace sweet, joyful Maxx boy - Mommy and Daddy loved you so very much and your loss is a huge void in our lives.


----------



## Goldendancer

I am so sorry for you and Mak

My Golden had cancer at 4 years by the eye, had two surgeries and we flew her to the Animal Medical Hospital in New York City every other week for 8 weeks. Next time, if that ever happens, I would do it differently and go to a Holistic Veterinarian. It was tough at the time, but not nearly as bad as what you are going through.

My last attempt would be to see a Holistic Veterinarian. At Golden Rescue we did have several Goldens that had bad cancers that were suppose to have been dead, but they then went to a Holistic Veterinarian as a last resort and some lived much longer then ever expected, and some even survived the cancer. 

Maybe it is too late, maybe not. But if I were in your situation, that would be my last resort to try a Holistic Vet. 

Beyond that, give Mak a great life for whatever time he has left. And be happy with him. As he will feel your sorrow. And you want his days to be happy, however few he may have left.

Take him to the park for walks on trails, so he can feel nature around him. Nature is very healing in so many ways.

Feed him healthy natural foods that he will enjoy and love eating.

Have photos of the two of you taken together, so you will have those before its too late too. Get some photos of him in nature just being a happy dog.

Be happy for the time you do have together, how ever long that may be, and make the most of it, with quality time together.

My thoughts are with Mak and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss, but please know this thread is several years old and Mak has been at the bridge for quite a while.


----------



## CharlieCooper

I am so incredibly sorry to hear this news. I can absolutely relate to what you are feeling right now. I just lost my 3 year old last Monday to what we believe was cancer. He was absolutely fine up until the week before, then out of the blue he had a mass in his spleen, low red blood cell count, and an enlarged heart and heart murmur which he never had before. It is devastating. 2 days after we brought him in we had to put him down. We had no time to think, prepare, or even digest the news. I was physically sick the first day after we put him down, I could not keep anything down, I could not eat, I could not get out of bed. I'm not trying to scare you, I'm just trying to let you know I understand the immense pain you're feeling. Please be positive, but also remember to let your emotions out. Please feel free to private message me if you would like. I will pray for Mak and your family. Be positive. You don't know enough yet to jump to conclusions.


----------



## ZZBlueComet

I'll be thinking of your situation - it just doesn't seem fair does it? I'm sure you've given him a wonderful home and more to come - you never know, maybe this ends up curable - let's hope!


----------



## inspiredbyfen

I am so sorry you are going through this hard time. I know it doesn't make it easier, but we just lost our 4 1/2 year old, Fenway suddenly and unexpected. It is the hardest thing to lose your pets or see them suffer. The thing that has helped me the most is to write about our beloved Fenway 

inspiredbyfen | the lives of Fenway's biggest fans

I encourage you to continue to post or talk about Mak and I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wendy Diane

Pointgold said:


> And, being so young may just be his best advantage. You will all be in my prayers.


Wow, how scary. What a hard thing to have to face! But the great thing is that you are doing everything you can. Mak knows you LOVE him no matter what. Just don't stop hoping for the best, you've clearly got tons of folks pulling for your family, me included. And I agree with Pointgold, Mak's youth works for him. Now it seems, since you are giving him the best most active vet care you can, the only thing really left in your control is to set an example of strength for your puppy baby and bob and weave as needed. You're obviously a wonderful puppy parent, and speaking from terrifying experiences with my golden (she's a little over a year and I love her more that I can even express) but she's given us several serious frights in her short existence, your best weapons at this point are strength, hope and faith.


----------



## mainegirl

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, but please know this thread is several years old and Mak has been at the bridge for quite a while.


 so you know!!!?,!?,!!!


----------



## wigglesworth's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear. I went through the exact same thing as you. Vet found mass on Kasey's spleen that was crowding her stomach out of position. No further tests done as we figured it was terminal. She was gone a week later.


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm still incredibly grateful and humbled when I see how many people are still reading my posts from years ago. I thank the Moderators for continuing to keep it active.
Yes, Mak passed several years ago, but honestly, there are days that it just seems like it was yesterday. I can still smell his puppy breath, feel the touch of his fur and I so vividly remember his sloppy, beautiful kisses 
Since Mak passed over to The Rainbow Bridge, I have been heavily involved in dog rescue (I have rescued several hundred dogs, and continue with my efforts).
As too many of you know, watching our furbabies suffer with such a horrible disease, breaks the heart and spirit in so many ways, sometimes I think time is the only way to heal.
My heart goes out to each and every one of you that is dealing with canine cancer or has dealt with it in the past; my wish is that nobody, person or pet, had to suffer with cancer.
Thank you all once again for reading, for caring and for your support.
(((((Hugs)))))
Karen


----------



## LolaSkate

Karen,
It is amazing how many people have read about Mak - pretty incredible. Ours went too early as well - and yet through our sorrow we made a decision to get another Golden so several months later we found found a wonderful breeder who had lines on her dogs for 50+ years. We drove 5 hours to look at her only a few weeks old and came back to get her at 8 weeks. All the best to you.


----------



## Saints girl

I am a new member and just reading this post. Reading this has helped me cope knowing someone else experienced the same sort of feelings we did. 

We recently lost our 7 month old Vizsla by an unexpected accident. It was rough. One day she was there, the next day she was not. She was such a ball of energy in our house and now our house is empty without her there. She was such a great dog and I too felt like she was just starting to live her life and didn't get a chance to start living. I wonder if I would've accepted it a lot better had she died of old age. We'll never know.

I keep holding on to this saying.....If love could have saved you, you would've lived forever.

So, even though this post is old, it was meant for me to read. Thank you!


----------



## Jingers mom

I just read all 43 pages about Max. Though it's several years since your beautiful boy went to the bridge, my heart broke reading the story. I'm so happy you got Shaggy and that you are rescuing and helping other animals. Mak did a good job of opening your heart and I think he gives you big golden smiles from the bridge every time you help another dog. 

From what it sounded like to me, I think Max was encouraging to take Shaggy, knowing he didnt want you to hurt so much. No matter how much someone is hurting a puppy will always make you smile.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fight4usmak

I'm lying in bed, next to me is Shaggy and Kobe, my 12 yr old Golden. I just came across three alerts I have for this thread, one being a private message. I can't begin to tell u all how humbled and grateful I am that Mak's journey is still being read, and most importantly, that it has helped others with the very difficult times they r facing. I received one message from a woman that didn't feel she could survive the loss of her furbaby, and then she read my story and realized, life does go on. As difficult and as painful and devastating as it is, with time, our hearts do mend. Our tears turn into smiles, and the agony turns into the warmth and comfort of beautiful memories. Tomorrow I will be picking up four more dogs that would have otherwise been euthanized at 5pm tomorrow, instead they will be going to their fur ever homes. I thank Mak for this, for teaching me to turn pain and loss into hope and life. Hugs to u all.


----------



## HollyLeaf

I know this thread hasnt been updated in a little while, but i just had to tell you how moving this thread was for me. As soon as I started reading about Mak I felt for you and for him and as I read through the struggles and the love and sympathy everyone felt for you and your baby I cried and always hoped for the best with each update of yours I came to. 
I had a feeling from the beginning that Mak's story wouldn't end well, but I kept on hoping through each page. I didn't realize just how much compassion everyone on this forum has for eachother and eachother's dogs, but I know now through your baby's journey, and I'm glad to be apart of this community of warm-hearted people. I am a hardcore golden lover, and it broke my heart to hear about Mak's tough journey. He is beautiful in his pictures, and it always made me smile to hear about him enjoying life and being a puppy at heart even though he was so sick. I prayed right along with everyone else as I read this, and I cried when your husband updated on Mak's passing. He sounded like such a great dog, and it must've been incredibly hard to let him go. I can't even comprehend what you must have gone through. But he'll still be in your heart, and in mine too now, and I'll always remember his journey. I wish I could've been here back then, to give you my support and help you through along with everyone else, but I've only just joined the golden community with my first golden puppy coming into my life just this past december. But I give you my support now, and I wish you many good years with your current furbabies. No dog should have to leave us at such a young ripe age of two, but you can always take comfort in the fact that he's happy and pain free elsewhere, and he'll always be with you. Thank you for sharing Mak's story with us. People like you are truly a blessing to this world. 

Many a good year to you and your babies. <3
Nicole


----------



## beauboy

karen,my g.r. beau had the same big mass on his rib cage.had it removed,cancerous,etc,..took him to a vet oncologist,recommended immediate removal and radiation(if he was younger).had it removed,not returned,holding our breath..ours is 11 years old.davis is excellent.go for it! good luck,prayers.


----------



## golfgal

Oh Karen. My heart is so sad for you. Thoughts and prayers for you and Mak. Sorry I have no advice to offer. Just wait til UC Davis and then go from there once you have some definitive answers.


----------



## golfgal

I'm sorry. I didn't see the date of the thread. Please forgive me any hurt I've caused by not reading this whole thread.


----------



## fight4usmak

You are all so sweet, I can't thank you enough for still reading, caring, sharing and sending your thoughts and prayers.
My heart just breaks for all you going through this or something similar. Watching our beloved furbabies battle this dreadful disease....well....as you all know.........it's devastating and just knocks the wind out of us. We just want to fight along with them, and that's what we do. As long as there's a chance, even after we're told there isn't, we just keep FIGHTING!!!!!
Golfgal........I hope and I pray that your baby wins this battle, I will keep you both in my heart and prayers. I know UC Davis well, they are the best, there's no place better!
I just had an oil painting done of Mak, I'm getting it framed this morning 
((((hugs))))


----------



## ang.suds

Hi Karen, 
I am sooo very sorry you and Mak are going through this! How awful. I understand the panic and despair you feel. We had a two year old golden die of blastomycosis and we were absolutely devastated. All I can say to get through it is know that you have loved him deeply and continue to love him as you go through the next stages of diagnosis etc. As lucky as you are to have Mak in your life, he is lucky to have you as a Mom. Please keep us posted on dear Mak. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

fight4usmak said:


> Mak, my 2 year old Golden, is dying. How can this be? He has a baseball size mass on the outside of his ribcage, it's very solid. I have a complete blood panel done, everything was fine. I had it aspirated, they was fine. I had an ultrasound done, they said it has probably effected one rib and they could most likely cut it out and he will be fine (that was Thursday's prognosis). Yesterday I took him for chest xray to see if it has spread, they said it was clear. Yesterday afternoon another Vet called us, she said it looks like the mass has eaten through some bone and is quite invasive. She said she's certain it's malignant and at this point, we shouldn't take heroic actions to save him. I'm taking him to UC Davis on Tues morning for a biopsy and CT scan. How could things have turned so tragically over night? How could she be certain it's cancer from an Xray? Why would his blood tests and aspirations be clear? He's eating well, acting normal, just a bit more tired, otherwise; Mak is doing just fine.
> Mak is the sweetest, kindest, most gentle and loving dog we have ever had. The thought of losing him is making me absolutely ill. I have not stopped crying since the Vet called yesterday. Please tell me that nothing is for certain until they do a biopsy. I don't know how to get through this, I don't know how to let go of him if that's what it comes down to.
> Thank you so much for any thoughts...
> Karen


Big Hug Karen and Mak! We are also going through a similar situation with our foster girl, Dancer this past week. That will be another thread. She just had an US with needle aspiration at Florida Vet. Referral, emergency vet's and onlcologists. We wait now. A CT scan will tell your Oncologist more. I highly recommend downloading The Dog Cancer Survival Guide!! Google it. Get Mak on K-9 Immunity now. You're being proactive which is good. Your emotions need to be calm and steady for Mak. Hard but so important. Stress isn't good for Mak or you. Hang on, breath, pray and know we are all praying for you and Mak and sending love. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mainegirl

This is an old thread.... Check the update from his mom
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## ang.suds

Sorry all, didn't realize this was an older post. Wow, what an amazing group of people and support this website has. 87 pages on this thread. Mak's mom and dad, you are amazing. All the rest of you, amazing as well. This is what our dog's would want. To love and help each other heal. That's who they are..love


----------



## HolDaisy

I can see that this is an old thread and I just wanted to say that even though it was a while ago I am so very sorry for your sad loss of Mak  What a heartbreaking thing for you and your family to go through.

2 years ago we lost our golden girl Daisy who had just turned 3 to renal failure, so I understand how devastating it is to lose one so young. I hope that Daisy and Mak have found each other at rainbow bridge and are having the time of their lives up there. Even though they were only with us for a short time we gave them happy, fun lives full of love and they knew how much we loved them. The memories of them will live on forever. We have another golden now called Sammy and he has helped to heal our hearts like nothing else. It took us a year to consider another, but I don't know what we would do without him.

I am really glad to hear that you're helping lots of other dogs, and Mak has taught you to carry on. Take care.


----------



## jpulfs

Oh, your posts brings me to tears! I can only wish with all my heart that something can be done for Max - he is so young. Hugs to you both!


----------

